# Boxy Charm [Spoilers]



## Nikki Apostolou (Jun 6, 2013)

Not sure if there is a post about this sub. I didn't see one. I just signed up. Has anyone else heard about boxy charm?


----------



## rubyjuls (Jun 6, 2013)

I signed up and was under the impression I'd be getting the May box. Was told I missed the cut off for it. When I replied with screen caps of the posts on Facebook saying how long you had to sign up to get the May box, CS told me they'd go ahead and send me one. CS seems to be pretty on the ball, so I'm hoping they follow through with what I was told. The June boxes are supposed to be shipping on the 15th.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm subbed, my first box will be the june box.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 6, 2013)

This is an interesting review that someone else shared on MUT  about Boxy Charm.  Keep in mind, this is just one person's opinion!

http://youtu.be/JLG8IcBRVgI


----------



## StefanieH30 (Jun 6, 2013)

It's seems a little expensive.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a few real concerns with them-

-they literally copied the entirety of the old Glossybox website, which is incredibly odd.

-$23 for drugstore products (when you were using photos of NARS and the like in promotional materials on facebook).. hmm.

-reviewers have reported receiving old, discontinued stuff in their boxes

There was a lot of talk about it on Youtube and on a few bloggers reviews - they finally came out last night and admitted to buying from third party sources. I find it VERY troubling they weren't transparent about the fact that these products come from liquidators/wholesalers, not the brands themselves - and even still, they're trying to gloss over the fact that there is no way to confirm the authenticity/quality of these products, since they aren't obtained through any brand-authorized means and are most likely diverted product.



> Dear Boxycharm subscribers and followers,
> 
> We would like to give you a little history about our company. We purchase our products from third party vendors, not directly from the brands. Some items may not be available in stores as they may have been from last season or with different packaging. We intentionally started this company with a new approach than other subscription boxes; to provide full size items from well known and popular brands. We hand select every item from our warehouse to assure that you receive popular and loved items. if you have any questions or concerns, feel free to email us at [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jun 6, 2013)

I saw a review of this box and I think it was stated on another MUT thread that the items are purchased from third parties (not straight from the brand or manufacturer) and that the items are older - discontinued or from seasons past.  The box focuses on drugstore products so I'll be passing on this one. It's too expensive for what it is as I can get new drugstore items anytime and they're always on sale. 

ETA: Yep! - That's what I saw ^^^^


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 6, 2013)

I live in a small town and the nearest walmart is even like 20 minutes away and when I go makeup shopping I don't want to buy drugstore products, I want to go to like Sephora, so getting drugstore products isn't a turn off. I also don't really care if something is old or discountinued as long as it isn't expired. All the boxes I've seen so far have been pretty good, and as far as I could tell nothing was expired and really that's all I care about. I know not everyone feels this way, but that is just my opinion.

Besides in all honesty I'm just getting June's box because I'm moving in August and I thought it would be fun to try as many boxes as I can before I move (i.e. before I'm living on my own and no longer have any money)


----------



## jallu (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is an interesting review that someone else shared on MUT  about Boxy Charm.  Keep in mind, this is just one person's opinion!
> 
> http://youtu.be/JLG8IcBRVgI


It's nice to see an honest review from someone who received a complimentary box. I rarely see those. And her facial expressions are hilarious.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in a small town and the nearest walmart is even like 20 minutes away and when I go makeup shopping I don't want to buy drugstore products, I want to go to like Sephora, so getting drugstore products isn't a turn off. I also don't really care if something is old or discountinued as long as it isn't expired. All the boxes I've seen so far have been pretty good, and as far as I could tell nothing was expired and really that's all I care about. I know not everyone feels this way, but that is just my opinion.
> 
> Besides in all honesty I'm just getting June's box because I'm moving in August and I thought it would be fun to try as many boxes as I can before I move (i.e. before I'm living on my own and no longer have any money)


 I can totally understand that - I just think the price point is way, way too high when you consider that these are discontinued products deeply discounted and purchased from third party sources - liquidators and wholesalers. There is definitely a market for a reputable sub box with full size drugstore products, I just wish Boxycharm had been more transparent from the get-go that these items are liquidated, discontinued products.

Unfortunately, the wholesale/liquidation market for cosmetics is full of a lot of dodgy products - discontinued, expired, mislabeled, counterfeit items, and if that is where Boxycharm is getting their products from then they have no way to guarentee the safety or authenticity of what they're sending customers.


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 6, 2013)

There was another thread in which we were talking about them.  They had started their own thread and were PM'ing members.  (I was one of them.)

Their "Brands" page is still exactly like Glossybox's except on Glossybox when you click the link, it actually goes to the site for that company.  Boxycharm's just loops on itself.

They have some real leg work to do before I ever think of subscribing.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There was another thread in which we were talking about them.  They had started their own thread and were PM'ing members.  (I was one of them.)
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, what in the world were they PM'ing people about?  Were they trying to get you to sign up?


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 6, 2013)

They posted a message "do you know about this box" kind of deal.. I forget what the term is about it.. So then people were going to the site and kind of commenting on it. So then they took the site down.  If you wrote anything about them taking the site down or anything, they pm'ed you... basically trying to sell their box and explaining why they took the site down.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There was another thread in which we were talking about them.  They had started their own thread and were PM'ing members.  (I was one of them.)
> 
> ...


 Oh, I remember this! I had totally forgotten it was them. This company is a mess.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They posted a message "do you know about this box" kind of deal.. I forget what the term is about it.. So then people were going to the site and kind of commenting on it. So then they took the site down.  If you wrote anything about them taking the site down or anything, they pm'ed you... basically trying to sell their box and explaining why they took the site down.


That is a bit strange on off-putting. I don't think they were aiming for that, but nonetheless, I think that would probably turn most people off instead of on to their brand.


----------



## EmGee (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in a small town and the nearest walmart is even like 20 minutes away and when I go makeup shopping I don't want to buy drugstore products, I want to go to like Sephora, so getting drugstore products isn't a turn off. I also don't really care if something is old or discountinued as long as it isn't expired. All the boxes I've seen so far have been pretty good, and as far as I could tell nothing was expired and really that's all I care about. I know not everyone feels this way, but that is just my opinion.
> 
> Besides in all honesty I'm just getting June's box because I'm moving in August and I thought it would be fun to try as many boxes as I can before I move (i.e. before I'm living on my own and no longer have any money)


I love the drugstore where I live and go there over Sephora any day.

They have a better points system (today it was spend $75 and get $25 of points and this was for anything in store).

Also the drugstore chain I go to they have a beauty boutique and sell a lot of the same brands as Sephora like Benefit, Anna Sui, Lancome, Dior, Bvlgari and even have a high end discount perfume shelf with random stuff for $20 and sometimes in the store flyer there is specials for high end perfumes.

When I went to the US and went to a drugstore there, it was so dissapointing in comparison and I did not buy anything other than tons of candy that you can not get in Canada.

If you go to Canada, check out Shoppers Drugmart- it is amazing!!!


----------



## jallu (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't have an issue with drug store brands in a beauty box, if it's known in advance that those are the products they will be offering and everyone knows what they are getting into. Boxy Charm does show that their brands are mainly drug store variety, which is why I'm not interested (besides the fact they don't ship to Canada). I'm just not interested in receiving things I can buy myself down the street, often for less.

I do have an issue with subscription boxes including discontinued products and "seconds" purchased from liquidation suppliers. This is how dollar stores get their products. If you wouldn't shop for cosmetics at a dollar store, why would you subscribe to a box that sources their products from the same place as the dollar store?

Knowing that Boxy Charm gets its products this way only affirms that their box is grossly overpriced. GlossyBox Canada obtained their products the same way. Clients started noticing they were receiving drug store sell off's, out of season colours and discontinued products. GlossyBox Canada is now out of business. Boxy Charm should take note.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2013)

This one is giving me major alarms!


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 9, 2013)

Really, I don't mind the buying wholesale thing, nor am I opposed to discontinued products unless they are expired (sometimes I really want to try a prodcut they are no longer selling because the color wasn't popular, but I loved it), but in order to make this work, they would need to lower the price dramatically. I am talking like $10 a month because Ipsy and Birchbox both sell at that price and can still come out with some really nice products for us. Sure, a lot are deluxe/sample sized, but they are current products and much higher end. I would really love to see Boxy Charm do well, but they will surely fail with the way they are working right now. Not to mention that they need to seriously overhaul their website, but that is fairly simple.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This one is giving me major alarms!


 It's off the hinky meter for me too. Everything about this sub seems really shady.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 10, 2013)

I have zero issues with discontinued products per se, I am a devoted clearance scavenger.  At the same time, I know around how much those products cost when they were in the bin, and it certainly didn't add up to $21.

If one of these closeout companies would just open an online store selling closeouts I would probably shop them.  Misrepresenting and overcharging is just greedy.


----------



## EmGee (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have zero issues with discontinued products per se, I am a devoted clearance scavenger.  At the same time, I know around how much those products cost when they were in the bin, and it certainly didn't add up to $21.
> 
> If one of these closeout companies would just open an online store selling closeouts I would probably shop them.  Misrepresenting and overcharging is just greedy.


Some from a US company told me about the site Dollar Days- it looks like some huge discount site.

I was looking for a first aid item and was told they had it and shipped to Canada.

But the thing I want costs $15 and shipping to me is $15 or $20.....

But I'm sure for the US there is always some kind of free or cheap shipping thing.

I have not bought my item yet, but will do it now as I kind of forgot....


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 11, 2013)

I agree completely- I am a scavenger as well and no way is a random box of close outs a deal at $21



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have zero issues with discontinued products per se, I am a devoted clearance scavenger.  At the same time, I know around how much those products cost when they were in the bin, and it certainly didn't add up to $21.
> 
> If one of these closeout companies would just open an online store selling closeouts I would probably shop them.  Misrepresenting and overcharging is just greedy.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 11, 2013)

Boxy Charm just seems real sketchy to me, not anything I'm willing to spend money on.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for all your inputs. I don't mind a box of discontinued items. My drugstore sells out of everything super fast sometimes we don't even have a clearance bin so for me this is a deal. I understand how others may be turned off by it. For me it sounds like this will work. Plus so many full sized products makes me happy. I'd rather 4-5 full sized discontinued drugstore than all small or delux samples of high end stuff.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for all your inputs. I don't mind a box of discontinued items. My drugstore sells out of everything super fast sometimes we don't even have a clearance bin so for me this is a deal. I understand how others may be turned off by it. For me it sounds like this will work. Plus so many full sized products makes me happy. I'd rather 4-5 full sized discontinued drugstore than all small or delux samples of high end stuff.


----------



## rubyjuls (Jun 12, 2013)

This is the May box they sent me.  I'm very pleased with it and looking forward to the June box.


----------



## granolabox (Jun 13, 2013)

I subscribed to Boxy recently and was a little nervous when I read all of these posts. The May items don't seem like they are discontinued though. I saw most of them in CVS last night- at full price. And then I checked online and they were all available. Where did you guys hear that they were discontinued?


----------



## granolabox (Jun 13, 2013)

I wonder why everyone is saying that they are discontinued in Lizzy's video? I saw most of them at full price in CVS yesterday- in the same colors. And then I saw them online at full price too. I just subscribed so I'm a little nervous:/ but excited too because a lot of people like it.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *granolabox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I subscribed to Boxy recently and was a little nervous when I read all of these posts. The May items don't seem like they are discontinued though. I saw most of them in CVS last night- at full price. And then I checked online and they were all available. Where did you guys hear that they were discontinued?


 
Quote: Dear Boxycharm subscribers and followers,We would like to give you a little history about our company. We purchase our products from third party vendors, not directly from the brands. *Some items may not be available in stores as they may have been from last season or with different packaging*. We intentionally started this company with a new approach than other subscription boxes; to provide full size items from well known and popular brands. We hand select every item from our warehouse to assure that you receive popular and loved items. if you have any questions or concerns, feel free to email us at [email protected]Warm regards,*Boxycharm Management*


----------



## granolabox (Jun 17, 2013)

The way I understand it is that it MAY be from last season; but not necessarily. In the case of the May box they were all current. Maybe overstock? And last season doesn't mean old or expired. Companies change packaging all the time which is ok with me to get the unchanged packaging for cheaper. I don't know, I think it's legit. I shop at overstock.com all the time so this is kind of the same thing. A pretty good deal too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Super excited!!!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 17, 2013)

Discontinued doesn't mean expired, some of us just prefer to receive products from current collections.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 17, 2013)

Liquidators sometimes get things from companies that have gone out of business. Let's say there's a chain of drugstores called Westco (totally making this store up) in Idaho (picking a random location, too) that have cosmetics sections. Westco goes bankrupt and has to close their doors, but they still have ten stores' worth of stuff plus a warehouse full of things that they received the week before they went kaput. A liquidator will come in, but that stuff at radically reduced prices, and resell it at places with names like City Liquidators and Grocery Outlet. It's still all perfectly good and not expired, but the original retailer no longer exists. I get the feeling Boxy Charm is run by an experienced liquidator jumping in the subscription box bandwagon. If you're cool with buying blush at the Grotlet or local liquidator, I see no reason to be scared off by the fact that this stuff might be discontinued, although I'm not subbing because these aren't brands I'm interested in.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 22, 2013)

My eyeshadow came broken, but I got a quick reply and they said they will be sending me a new one! They even let me pick the color!  I'll post a picture of the whole box tonight.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My eyeshadow came broken, but I got a quick reply and they said they will be sending me a new one! They even let me pick the color!  I'll post a picture of the whole box tonight.


 Sounds like excellent customer service!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 23, 2013)

Essie Nail polish in Miami Nice
Rimmel eyeliner in black
Revlon lipgloss in Glittering Garnet
A purple Sally Hansen Nail Art Pens
Rimmel Volume Accelerator mascara (Love this!)
Almay eyeshadow trio for blue eyes (mine came broken, but they are sending me a new one!)
L'oreal Ever Sleek Hair Serum
Overall not bad for $21. I've never tried any of this stuff (except the nail art pen) and I'm excited to! I really liked the mascara and I'd totally buy another one. Plus they have amazing customer service!


----------



## rubyjuls (Jun 25, 2013)

Happy with my second box.  I'm also super impressed with their Customer Service so far.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 26, 2013)

I had my doubts about Boxy Charm but I have to admit that the pics of what you guys are getting has changed my mind. Even though they send drugstore brands, I think that they are a decent value for the price based on the number of products they send. I also like that they send a little bit of everything, from lips, to eyes, to hair &amp; nail products.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 29, 2013)

I wanted to update and say that I got my replacement for my eyeshadow. They have great CS!  -I wanted to post this because there have been companies in the past when I've gotten a broken item and they said they were going to replace it and never did-


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 21, 2013)

I know this is an old post, but I wanted to say that they charged me today, even though I had cancelled in July. I called them, even emailed them a picture of my credit card transaction, and they said well we didn't get the charge on our end so your screwed, pretty much. Not only are they not going to refund me, but they aren't going to send me a box either. I am so sad since I actually did like them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 21, 2013)

> I know this is an old post, but I wanted to say that they charged me today, even though I had cancelled in July. I called them, even emailed them a picture of my credit card transaction, and they said well we didn't get the charge on our end so your screwed, pretty much. Not only are they not going to refund me, but they aren't going to send me a box either. I am so sad since I actually did like them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Contact your cc company or bank, show them the charge and boxycharm's response. Hopefully they can do something.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Contact your cc company or bank, show them the charge and boxycharm's response. Hopefully they can do something.
I will be as soon as I get home from work. Sadly I noticed this on my lunch as I was trying to buy a birthday present for a friend and my card was declined.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will be as soon as I get home from work. Sadly I noticed this on my lunch as I was trying to buy a birthday present for a friend and my card was declined.
That's terrible, I hope something can work out for you. I didn't even realize this company was still in business, no idea who is buying from them since there's nothing going on here about them.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Oct 22, 2013)

> I know this is an old post, but I wanted to say that they charged me today, even though I had cancelled in July. I called them, even emailed them a picture of my credit card transaction, and they said well we didn't get the charge on our end so your screwed, pretty much. Not only are they not going to refund me, but they aren't going to send me a box either. I am so sad since I actually did like them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm sorry they did this to you! You can call up your credit card and dispute the charge. Or maybe talk to them on Instagram.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm sorry they did this to you! You can call up your credit card and dispute the charge. Or maybe talk to them on Instagram.
I ended up calling them back and after about a half hour on the phone with them, they finally agreed to make an "exception" and give me my money back. Apparently my account wasn't canceled, even though I know it was and since I always have money on that card, I'm not really sure why I wasn't getting charged for the last two months if my account was still active. Anyway at least I got my money back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just feel kinda bad that it had to be like that.


----------



## pink65419 (Oct 22, 2013)

I also had the same problem with boxycharm . ended up telling them I was going to dispute the charge as fraudulent and they finally agreed to fix. won't be doing this box again.


----------



## britromero (Dec 30, 2013)

I Love boxycharm, its an awesome subscription!!!!


----------



## sugarstarlet (Apr 25, 2014)

I see this thread hasn't been updated in awhile...I subscribed for the April 2014 Boxycharm and am looking forward to it- looks like they aren't doing the drugstore stuff anymore, it's higher-end brands...anyone currently subscribed?


----------



## coffeeformom (May 10, 2014)

I got my May Box today, will be posting a review on my blog later tonight!


----------



## Brittann (May 15, 2014)

I love Boxycharm! I'm excited to get my May box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## neighburrito (May 19, 2014)

Got my May box, but the lipstick was the one color I didn't want.  If anyone has the pink and wants the red, I'd love to swap!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 19, 2014)

LOL, y'all are so nice. I would've just gone ahead and filed a dispute as soon as they said "no". I've liked a lot of what i've seen with the boxes in terms of products, but if a company is rude / refuses to refund when they've stolen money, I have zero qualms about filing a fraudulent dispute right away.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 19, 2014)

neighburrito said:


> Got my May box, but the lipstick was the one color I didn't want.  If anyone has the pink and wants the red, I'd love to swap!


Just wanted to let you know we only allow swapping/swap talk in our swap talk forum or our beauty classifieds that can be found here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/343-buy-sell-trade-swap/

However, I'm not sure how many takers you're going to find because Boxy Charm isn't very booming around here...


----------



## neighburrito (May 19, 2014)

Oops, sorry, got too used to bb subreddit, and forgot that swap talk is separate from the main sub forum!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 27, 2014)

So, I just signed up for Boxycharm! The spoilers are awesome this month! I feel like it's almost too good to be true! We'll see though.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> So, I just signed up for Boxycharm! The spoilers are awesome this month! I feel like it's almost too good to be true! We'll see though.


I saw the spoilers on reddit and really want to sign up, I'm just trying to limit myself this month. Ughhhhh.


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

Boxycharm is my FAVORITE box.  I have never been disappointed!!  I can't wait to see what we get in the June box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 29, 2014)

I'm following them on instagram and their first spoiler didn't entice me... love the item but not the color. The second spoiler really makes me want to sub!


----------



## button6004 (May 30, 2014)

I think I am going to try the June box out.  I will cancel if I dont particularly like it.  I'm tempted by the Tarte cheek tint.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 8, 2014)

So is this a drugstore brand sub box?


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> So is this a drugstore brand sub box?


It started out that way, but the last few months has moved to more higher end items. This month's spoilers are from Tarte and Tarina Tarantino.


----------



## britty (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm. so. weak.

I just gave in and decided to give it a go... the more recent reviews are awesome and the full sized products just sucked me in, let's face it... I would spend well over $21 on makeup, even at the drugstore.  (Maybe I have a small problem.)  Drugstore makeup is what I typically wear to work anyway, so this is really a win-win for me.

I'm excited, this is in addition to my Ipsy, Sample Society, and Glossybox.  I seriously don't think I'll be let down, especially with the not-so-hot SS I'm getting this month. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## rubyjuls (Jun 10, 2014)

I had a sub when they first stared, but billing/shipping issues caused me to cancel. I resubscribed for the June box, since the spoilers looked great. Really looking forward to giving this box a try again.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 10, 2014)

Got my box today!



Spoiler



Tarte Cheek Stain

Tarina Tarantino Eye Dream HyperLiner

Tarina Tarantino Eye Dream HyperLight

Strangebeautiful nail polish

Revlon Bold Lacquer Mascara

Overall, a pretty good box! There is one drugstore item, but I can live with that since it's a new release!


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Got my box today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first item. O___O

I really wish I lived in the US so I could order this box now. D:

This box looks amazing!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 11, 2014)

I subbed for a month  I guess I will get the June box since I subbed in May. I wish I had left this one alone. I didn't read the topic before I subscribed.

Oh, and check your CC charges. Mine for this sub says " GOLDY BOX". not "Boxy Charm". 

Do the owners operate other businesses of this type, or did they?


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 12, 2014)

Got my box!



Spoiler


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jun 12, 2014)

Isn't Strange Beautiful the big first spoiler for Glossybox?  They must be on a big campaign to hit all of the subscriptions now.


----------



## britty (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes, I sub to Glossy too and Boxy's are much prettier in my opinion! Got my shipping confirmation yesterday... I'm so ansy, can't wait to get my box!!


----------



## amyd1259 (Jun 13, 2014)

britty said:


> Yes, I sub to Glossy too and Boxy's are much prettier in my opinion! Got my shipping confirmation yesterday... I'm so ansy, can't wait to get my box!!


I agree about the polishes for sure. I was unsure about the polishes in the BoxyCharm box but I just got them and they are gorgeous. Definitely fit the bridal theme. And way more interesting than the red and blue ones in Glossybox this month.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 15, 2014)

Wow, that box looks amazing. I love Tarina Tarantino. I guess it's too late to sign up and get that box though. The previous few months did not look nearly as interesting.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 15, 2014)

If you subscribe now, can you still get the June box or do you have to wait until July?


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 15, 2014)

On their Facebook page, someone said that you can still get the June box, so long as it's not sold out yet. But I don't know how to tell if it's sold out.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 15, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> On their Facebook page, someone said that you can still get the June box, so long as it's not sold out yet. But I don't know how to tell if it's sold out.


Thanks! I just got one! It says it'll ship in 5-10 days so I'm assuming it's June.


----------



## phanne (Jun 16, 2014)

You guys are killing me! Is there a way to block this site from all the computers and apps I could ever come in contact with for the rest of this year? I'm going broke over here!

Now that that's out of the way, I'm so excited to get this box!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 16, 2014)

Got my June box today and WOW, what value and great products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Everything is just great, all full sized, and except for a Revlon mascara, not usual drugstore brands. ( at least not my local drugstores).

I've never used Tarina Tarantino products- these look so pretty. 

Love that the Strange Beautiful nail polish is light blue and metallic silver. I want to learn to do some nail art using these colors and maybe one from the BB Mermaid box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also had no idea that Tarte' stain came in a shade called " Bridal". Love it too.  Also will use the Tarte' discount code card in the box. 

Overall, this is a tremendous value. If a person loves makeup, I can't imagine not liking this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## button6004 (Jun 18, 2014)

I absolutely love this box.  I'm going to give July a shot but I'm almost worried I wont like it as much!!

The Tarina highlighter is fantastic under my eyes to cover the dark circles.  And I swoon over the Tarte cheek stain.  Seriously, it may be my new favorite kind of blush.


----------



## britty (Jun 18, 2014)

Use the blush this morning... AMAZING!  Out of all my boxes this month this was my favorite!


----------



## Laurlaur (Jun 23, 2014)

Spoiler for July's box






I cannot wait for this product to stop showing up in subscription boxes!


----------



## britty (Jun 23, 2014)

Just got the spoiler... whomp whomp. I have plenty of sunblock, and 30 spf is WAY too many spfs for this girl. :-\ I like to get a little tan.

I like Purlisse, bit this is a dud in my book.


----------



## phanne (Jun 23, 2014)

Boo. I cancelled the second this spoiler came out. I'm already getting this exact same thing in FabFitFun. I actually thought this was a makeup box, but I went back and saw there there have been a few skin/hair care items in the past. I want makeup!


----------



## sweetietaa (Jun 23, 2014)

I wonder what it smells like?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 24, 2014)

I actually like Purlisse. Like LOVE that gentle soy cleansing milk and will totally be buying the full size if my face wash supply ever starts dwindling and actually really like their other moisturizer. So this isn't a terribly exciting spoiler, but as long as the other stuff is more fun, I'll be happy to get this.

When do they bill for the new month?


----------



## button6004 (Jun 24, 2014)

Im going to give boxycharm one more month's try. I'm not terribly excited by the purlisse but I really did love pretty much everything in my June box (i use the tarte and tarina highlighter every day now) so its worth one more shot.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 24, 2014)

I got my June box today, and the Tarina Tarantino highlighter doesn't work. It won't dispense. Ugh. I know you have to twist these kinds of brushes a lot of times before they come out, but I've turned it hundreds of times, and the products hasn't budged the slightest bit out of its original position. It's clearly not working. I emailed them to ask if I can exchange it. I hope so! That's the thing I was looking forward to most.


----------



## phanne (Jun 25, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I got my June box today, and the Tarina Tarantino highlighter doesn't work. It won't dispense. Ugh. I know you have to twist these kinds of brushes a lot of times before they come out, but I've turned it hundreds of times, and the products hasn't budged the slightest bit out of its original position. It's clearly not working. I emailed them to ask if I can exchange it. I hope so! That's the thing I was looking forward to most.


Mine didn't either until I shook it upside down, hard. Try that. Once I got it flowing, it was seriously flowing.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 25, 2014)

phanne said:


> Mine didn't either until I shook it upside down, hard. Try that. Once I got it flowing, it was seriously flowing.


Thanks, I'll try that, because I think I have twisted it about 700 times by now!


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh awesome, it worked! That never occurred to me - I've used these clicky things so many times and never had that particular problem. Thanks!!


----------



## phanne (Jun 25, 2014)

YAY! Glad it worked! I almost gave up too since I've never had to shake a product like that before, but I did notice that the cream wasn't moving at all after like 3 minutes of non-stop clicking, so I thought maybe I should mix it up.

That aside, I loved everything. Like everything. This is the first time that I haven't been meh on a single product in a box.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 25, 2014)

I cancelled Sample Society last month and haven't looked back and I'll be canceling Starlooks this month. . . I hope BoxyCharm can keep up this momentum. I mean seriously, Sephora brands in a $21 monthly box?   Based on past boxes, it looks like they're getting better every month. 

I just placed an order a few hours ago and it said I would be getting a box in five to ten days, so I'm also thinking it's the June box .  Plus, the subscribe button was next to a picture of all the items in the June box.  (please, oh please!) 

Purlisse is ok, but I can't help but wonder why they are in every single subscription box?  I have 3 of those moisturizers!


----------



## Queennie (Jun 25, 2014)

I am SO excited I signed up! I just did it today, but it looks like I will still be getting the June box  :smilehappyyes:

When I first saw Boxycharm on the Youtube it looked so bad, but they have made their boxes so well the past couple of months, yay!  :laughno:

The only problem for me is that they do not ship to po boxes, making me ship it to my work. I hope they can change this soon.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 27, 2014)

*I LOVED my first Boxy Charm box in June. It was a huge surprise because the sub doesn't get a lot of love on here for some reason..*

Everything in my box are products I will use, except possibly the Revlon mascara. And it's not a " bad" product, like the BAB mascara is. I just have very sensitive eyes and have to be careful with mascara brands.

I hope July's box is another totally enjoyable and usable group of products. I'm excited to get it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 27, 2014)

Can the June box still be ordered?


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 27, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Can the June box still be ordered?


According to their FAQs, your first box if the one from the month in which you sign up (unless they are out of stock), and then they charge you for the next one on the first of the following month. So you should still be able to get June's, I think.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 27, 2014)

Does anyone know if there will be another preview before the end of the month? I think I should cancel, because it doesn't really fit in my budget right now, but I'm also curious.


----------



## phanne (Jun 27, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Does anyone know if there will be another preview before the end of the month? I think I should cancel, because it doesn't really fit in my budget right now, but I'm also curious.


Facebook says today.


----------



## sweetietaa (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes, it says that there is going to be a spoiler today on Facebook.  Last time they sent one to my email also.  I think it was on Wednesday.


----------



## Queennie (Jun 27, 2014)

Are they ever going to show us the second spoiler on facebook? I keep on checking back every hour   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 27, 2014)

I ordered on the 25th and emailed them and they said, yes, i would get the june box

The only bad thing is the purlisse for the July box.  Ugh.  I have SO much of that! Plus the FFF box one.

And they charge July 1st so I don't have a whole lot of time to figure it out since I wont have received my first box yet.  (of course I know im gonna love it but...)


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 27, 2014)

According to Facebook, it's an Appeal Cosmetics lipstick. Never heard of this brand, is it known? And I don't care too much for lipstick. I should probably cancel.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 28, 2014)

I canceled. I was ok with the moisturizer, but I don't do lipstick. The brand looks cheap. :/


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 28, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I canceled. I was ok with the moisturizer, but I don't do lipstick. The brand looks cheap. :/


Yeah, I did too. This stuff is a huge step down from Tarte and Tarina Tarantino. No thanks.


----------



## Queennie (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh come on Boxy Charm!  :angry:

This was going to be my first month that I did not know what was going into. I'm still subbing for July even if I don't love that spoilers this month, there is always the other products. This seems to happen with Glossybox too. One month is fabulous and another is absolutely horrendous.  :unsure2:


----------



## britty (Jun 29, 2014)

I didn't get the email, checked my spam and everything, maybe I deleted it?  Anyway,I looked on FB and saw the spoiler... I don't think it looks too bad, and if I won't wear it I can find someone that will!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Canceled for July. I'll wait and see the whole box. I really need to cut back on my subs right now.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 30, 2014)

I feel like a terrible person!  I signed up for the June box after I saw the reviews.  Got my shipping notice, saw the next months box spoilers and cancelled.  I'm a fairweather friend, I suppose.  But the last thing I need is *more* Purlisse and cheap lipstick :\  Especially when Sample Society is going to be SOSOSOSOSOSO good this month!! (july)


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I feel like a terrible person!  I signed up for the June box after I saw the reviews.  Got my shipping notice, saw the next months box spoilers and cancelled.  I'm a fairweather friend, I suppose.  But the last thing I need is *more* Purlisse and cheap lipstick :\  Especially when Sample Society is going to be SOSOSOSOSOSO good this month!! (july)


Wait, why do you feel bad? Why would you buy something you don't want? I did the same thing - I like that you can find out what you're getting before you pay for it. I don't want bad surprises for more than $20, personally.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 1, 2014)

Boxy Charm announced that they will be putting up another spoiler today, I hope that it is something cosmetic wise, no more skin care please!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 3, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Boxy Charm announced that they will be putting up another spoiler today, I hope that it is something cosmetic wise, no more skin care please!


Was a spoiler ever released? I'm not on Facebook, so I miss out on these things :/


----------



## Queennie (Jul 3, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> Was a spoiler ever released? I'm not on Facebook, so I miss out on these things :/


Oh here it is! It seems to be the same polish we got but in a different color from Glossybox not to long ago.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 4, 2014)

I just received my first box (June, Blushing Bride). I'm so impressed! The nail polish colors are even more beautiful in person. I put the Tarte Cheek stain on and it added the nicest flush to my cheeks.

I also used the Tarina Tarantino eyeliner. The blue is so gorgeous and it applied like butter and hasn't budged.

I just ordered my box a few days ago. I'm not sure where it shipped from, but I live in Oregon and everything seems to take forever to get here.  

As for the July box, I admit I'm totally sick of Purlisse.   I wasn't impressed with the Lauren B nail polish I received in Glossybox, but maybe a different shade will apply better.   I'm looking forward to trying a lipstick from a new brand.  I don't want to complain about repeat brands (that's you, Purlisse!), but then complain about getting a lipstick from a brand I've never heard of.  I looked at their website and  the lipsticks are definitely listed as $22 each.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jul 5, 2014)

I just signed up for Boxycharm today so I'm hoping to get a July box.  I like the Pur-Lisse moisturizer Ipsy sent out so I'm happy to get more, especially one with SPF.  I also like the color of the lipstick even though I've never heard of the brand.  I'm excited  :wub:


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 6, 2014)

Just popping into say that I'm going to purchase more Tarina Tarantino products.  I'm *so* impressed with the eyeliner.  And that highlighter? WOW.  It melts into my skin. Melts!  It covers up my dark circles and doesn't crease or accentuate my fine lines.   Thanks BoxyCharm!  What a winning box.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 6, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> Just popping into say that I'm going to purchase more Tarina Tarantino products.  I'm *so* impressed with the eyeliner.  And that highlighter? WOW.  It melts into my skin. Melts!  It covers up my dark circles and doesn't crease or accentuate my fine lines.   Thanks BoxyCharm!  What a winning box.


I really like everything I've tried from that brand too. I have read amazing reviews of their eyeshadows, so that's what I want to try next. It comes up on HauteLook sometimes, so I keep my eyes peeled for that.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 6, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I really like everything I've tried from that brand too. I have read amazing reviews of their eyeshadows, so that's what I want to try next. It comes up on HauteLook sometimes, so I keep my eyes peeled for that.


Speaking of which, Tarina Tarantino is going to be on HauteLook on Tuesday!


----------



## Deareux (Jul 6, 2014)

Tarina Tarantio products are on sale at my local Nordstrom Rack. They have eyeshadows, liners, lip glosses, and primers all for under $10 each. I'm trying to be a good girl...


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 6, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Tarina Tarantio products are on sale at my local Nordstrom Rack. They have eyeshadows, liners, lip glosses, and primers all for under $10 each. I'm trying to be a good girl...


Lucky for me, I don't have a car right now and Rack is too far to get to otherwise!


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jul 7, 2014)

Boxy Charm posted on their Facebook that the July box will have a $128 value.


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 7, 2014)

Blogofboxes said:


> Boxy Charm posted on their Facebook that the July box will have a $128 value.


Nice value!  Thanks for sharing.  I'm guessing the Purlisse will be $55, the nail polish $18, and the lipstick is $22.  That leaves $38.  

I really think Purlisse is way overpriced, especially since they're in every single box anymore.   This will be my fifth or sixth Purlisse product in the last few months.  #over it.  I'll enjoy the lipstick and nail polish, but it is a little disappointing that so much of the value is going to come from the Purlisse.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 8, 2014)

I LOVED last month's BC. It was my first month with them. I can't believe they are putting bright red nail polish in a July box. ( I'm wondering where the black eyeliner is because I always seem to get bright red lips or nails and black eyeliner- and hate those colors).

I can deal with the pink lipstick, but do not want more Purlisse. The company must be giving away tubes of their various Purlisse products.. I hope they aren't expired. I think I've seen the brand in 3 different July sub boxes now. That's not good and if the products are new, Purlisse should have better product control than this. Maybe they won't all be moisturizers. I have dry skin and I couldn't use up 3 tubes of moisturizer before some of it expired.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 8, 2014)

phanne said:


> Mine didn't either until I shook it upside down, hard. Try that. Once I got it flowing, it was seriously flowing.


That's what I had to do to mine. I also pressed the brush against my other hand, slightly. I got a similar Neutrogena product in an Allure beauty box last year and it took forever to get the product to flow. Then I ended up with it all over me, so it's a tricky " starter" type product, esp. in the summer.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 18, 2014)

Has anybody received their July box yet? I received tracking and mine should by Monday, I think, but I wondered if anyone has gotten it yet? I am dying to find out what else is in the box! I am with the rest of you on the Purlisse...enough already!


----------



## Queennie (Jul 18, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Has anybody received their July box yet? I received tracking and mine should by Monday, I think, but I wondered if anyone has gotten it yet? I am dying to find out what else is in the box! I am with the rest of you on the Purlisse...enough already!


I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 18, 2014)

Mine's on its way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't gotten about half my July boxes/ bags from all my subscriptions this month yet.


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jul 20, 2014)

I got mine today: 



Spoiler


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!  I was more excited about this box...until I received my Ipsy and got yet another tube of Purlisse!  Oh well, I should have enough to last me until next summer at this point!


----------



## Weebs (Jul 20, 2014)

I cancelled before this month's box and I'm glad I did.  I certainly didn't need any more Purlisse and I don't use lip products.  Whew!


----------



## Queennie (Jul 20, 2014)

Blogofboxes said:


> I got mine today:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Is the other Bella Pierra product a blush? I have seen that product in subscriptions lately, in desert rose.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 20, 2014)

Yep it's a blush I received it in a glossybox. It's nice...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 20, 2014)

I've been thinking about trying this one out...maybe...glad I didn't this month, though, because I'm already swimming in the Purlisse!


----------



## SaraP (Jul 20, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld Last month was my first month and it was really good!! I skipped this month, because in my experience a great month is followed by a let down...I'm waiting for a good spoiler for Aug, but this box is now one I will be watching!!


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jul 21, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Is the other Bella Pierra product a blush? I have seen that product in subscriptions lately, in desert rose.


This is a shimmer powder in the color gold&amp;brown. Their website lists that they can be used as eyeshadow, blushes or bronzers. (Also eyeliners, lip colors and nail polish is you mix it how they tell you to) this color is too shimmery for me to apply it anywhere but my eyes though. I would love to see the different color variations people get.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 21, 2014)

I can't remember if they ever gave me a tracking code last month, but they didn't give me one yet. Does anyone know if they give out tracking codes?


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes, I have received emails prior to my boxes shipping with tracking info!


----------



## sweetietaa (Jul 22, 2014)

Can't wait to get my boxy charm for July.  It is still not here yet.  I've already peeked on YouTube to see what we are getting, but still can't wait to get my box.  I think they are going to start the August spoilers before I get my July box.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 23, 2014)

I am right there with you! My box has been stuck at DHL for a week now! Glad I know what's in it or I would be going crazy! Lol


----------



## Queennie (Jul 23, 2014)

Boxycharm released this!




This is what they said on their Facebook page: "AUGUST "Beach Babe" Sneak Peek #1: Today at 4:00 PM EST! Stay tuned, Charmers. Xoxo, Your #BOXYCHARM Team"

Looks like two different products, both in compacts. I'm guessing there is probably a bronzer, blush, highlight, or pressed powder.


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jul 23, 2014)

It's bronzer.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 23, 2014)

Here are the two different bronzers they are:

Enter Pronoun - Blowtorch Bronzer

$36.00 according to website

http://odd-style.com/blowtorch-bronzer




Looks like a small brand, which they promote their line gender neutral. Could not find any swatches.

Ofra Cosmetics - Americano Bronzer

$35.00 according to website

http://ofracosmetics.com/americano-bronzer.aspx




(Bronzer in Ofra's website)




(Bronzer in Boxycharm's spoiler)

This packaging on the website is different than what Boxycharm has in their spoiler, but it looks like the same product. Personally I like the Boxycharm packaging better! I could not find any swatches either for this product.

Personally I would rather like to get the Ofra bronzer better just because it does not look as dark, and I love the packaging Boxycharm has for that product!


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jul 23, 2014)

I am also hoping for the Ofra. I hope we get to see more spoilers soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 29, 2014)

The second spoiler is supposed to post by 2:00 pm EST!!  It says on their website $100 value in this box!  I am really liking this sub!  I hope the next spoiler is a good one!


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jul 29, 2014)

Second spoiler..

Tarina Tarantino Conditioning Lip Sheen


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 29, 2014)

Oooh, I've heard good things about Tarina Tarantino's lipsticks. I think I'm going to wait to see what else is in the box though before I consider subscribing again.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, the bronzer didn't do a whole lot for me, but more Tarina Tarintino definitely has me interested! Guess we'll see if there's anything else that gets me to resub.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TracyT (Jul 30, 2014)

Blogofboxes said:


> Second spoiler..
> 
> Tarina Tarantino Conditioning Lip Sheen
> 
> ...


Ooh. I've never tried boxycharm before. How many spoilers do they release per box?

I'm not a fan of bronzer even though I'm ghost white. Lipstick is intriguing but not quite enough. Eee.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm undecided whether I will like this box or not. It's coming, I'm just not liking the promos too well at all. I dislike most bronzers as I am so very fair, most look like a bad fake tan in the areas I use the product.

AND, knowing me, I will get some horribly stupid lip color like I usually do with lip and nail colors in sub boxes. If there is an orange shade, I get that one. Looks horrible on me.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 6, 2014)

The 3rd spoiler is up on FB...I don't know how to hide it when posting from my phone...I don't want to ruin any surprises...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 6, 2014)

I saw it. I'm sure most people will be really happy to have another one.. I've gotten about 6 of those in the past 3 months. Mostly from my Beauteque.com orders. And 2 from New Beauty Test Tube.. One day, they will all get used or given away or something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momsgotmail (Aug 6, 2014)

I just subscribed to Boxy Charm for the first time!  The Tarina Tarintino product got me!  I fell in love with her eyeshadow in my July Wantable box.  I use bronzers, but they must be matte.  I guess they do make a bit of an orange cast sometimes.  I have been interested in trying the taupe "bronzers" for fall/winter contouring.  I like Ofra, in general.  I just hope I don't get red, orange or purple lipstick.  The upside?  Shouldn't be too hard to trade a Tarina Tarintino lipstick!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Aug 6, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I saw it. I'm sure most people will be really happy to have another one.. I've gotten about 6 of those in the past 3 months. Mostly from my Beauteque.com orders. And 2 from New Beauty Test Tube.. One day, they will all get used or given away or something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Lynnhaller said:


> The 3rd spoiler is up on FB...I don't know how to hide it when posting from my phone...I don't want to ruin any surprises...


Are those things in the spoiler any good?  I had never heard of that brand.  And the price seems inflated and a few of them look like "IT" knockoffs to me.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Aug 6, 2014)

Blogofboxes said:


> Second spoiler..
> 
> Tarina Tarantino Conditioning Lip Sheen
> 
> ...


I think all the colors here look great except that lightest shade, which would totally wash me out.  The dark berry would certainly be dramatic, but I think I could pull it off!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 9, 2014)

Well, I got my first Boxycharm ever in the mail today. I would've been impressed, except that my bronzer was shattered. Frustrating considering the fact that it was supposed to be the big wow item that was worth the most money. Also, I was sad to get one of the 2 out of 7 lipsticks I didn't want--Showroom--since the lipstick was what I wanted most. That said, I've wanted to try the Model Co lip/cheek tint forever, so yah! The brush was much better quality than I'd expected. I got the white/multi colored one, S19, but it looked more angled than domed, which is what they call it on their website. Wonder if that's why they sent them out? No bother. I like the angled nature of it better than I'd like it if it were more rounded actually. The Ofra lip pencil is meh. Good color, but Ofra just doesn't impress me.

Anyway, I wrote to them an included pictures of my broken bronzer. I'm not surprised it broke. They had zero padding around it. I would expect to see many customers getting broken bronzers this month actually. I hope I didn't shoot myself in the foot, but I figured since my bronzer was broken, I'd ask if they could send another lipstick as a replacement instead. Couldn't hurt to ask. At least it is a cheaper product. I haven't tried it yet as I'm not sure I'm keeping it. So sad I got the light, light pink! I actually asked if they could send Queen Anne, and if not that, then Watermelon Wow or Pink Elephant. I hope they don't think I broke the bronzer on purpose as I swear 100% I did not. You guys know me on here well enough to know I wouldn't do that. I just figure they owe me something, but I don't really want the bronzer, and if you don't ask they can't say yes. Anyone have any experience with broken products and Boxycharm?

PS--I tried to add pics here, but they came out HUGE!


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 9, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Well, I got my first Boxycharm ever in the mail today. I would've been impressed, except that my bronzer was shattered. Frustrating considering the fact that it was supposed to be the big wow item that was worth the most money. Also, I was sad to get one of the 2 out of 7 lipsticks I didn't want--Showroom--since the lipstick was what I wanted most. That said, I've wanted to try the Model Co lip/cheek tint forever, so yah! The brush was much better quality than I'd expected. I got the white/multi colored one, S19, but it looked more angled than domed, which is what they call it on their website. Wonder if that's why they sent them out? No bother. I like the angled nature of it better than I'd like it if it were more rounded actually. The Ofra lip pencil is meh. Good color, but Ofra just doesn't impress me.
> 
> Anyway, I wrote to them an included pictures of my broken bronzer. I'm not surprised it broke. They had zero padding around it. I would expect to see many customers getting broken bronzers this month actually. I hope I didn't shoot myself in the foot, but I figured since my bronzer was broken, I'd ask if they could send another lipstick as a replacement instead. Couldn't hurt to ask. At least it is a cheaper product. I haven't tried it yet as I'm not sure I'm keeping it. So sad I got the light, light pink! I actually asked if they could send Queen Anne, and if not that, then Watermelon Wow or Pink Elephant. I hope they don't think I broke the bronzer on purpose as I swear 100% I did not. You guys know me on here well enough to know I wouldn't do that. I just figure they owe me something, but I don't really want the bronzer, and if you don't ask they can't say yes. Anyone have any experience with broken products and Boxycharm?
> 
> PS--I tried to add pics here, but they came out HUGE!


Last month I couldn't get my Tarina Tarantino highlighter to dispense and I emailed them about it. Several days later I got a response saying they would send me a replacement in the next box, but I cancelled, so I didn't get it. Someone here explained to me that if you shake it, it will stop working, and it did, so I didn't need the replacement anyway. But apparently I would only have got the replacement if I remained subscribed and bought the next month's box.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 9, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Last month I couldn't get my Tarina Tarantino highlighter to dispense and I emailed them about it. Several days later I got a response saying they would send me a replacement in the next box, but I cancelled, so I didn't get it. Someone here explained to me that if you shake it, it will stop working, and it did, so I didn't need the replacement anyway. But apparently I would only have got the replacement if I remained subscribed and bought the next month's box.


Ooh...I don't like hearing that at all! Granted, I was probably going to stay subbed, but with or without paying them any more money, they owe me what they promised me in the first place! Thanks for the warning. My love affair with them might turn out to be short lived.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 9, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Ooh...I don't like hearing that at all! Granted, I was probably going to stay subbed, but with or without paying them any more money, they owe me what they promised me in the first place! Thanks for the warning. My love affair with them might turn out to be short lived.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, I never did get a replacement from them. If I hadn't figured out that mine wasn't actually broken, I guess I would have contacted them when I decided to cancel. But it turned out they didn't owe me anything - though they didn't know that!


----------



## JenniferV (Aug 9, 2014)

My August BOXYCHARM!



Spoiler


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 10, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> My August BOXYCHARM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Great box, thanks for the spoiler. I'm hoping for a darker shade of lipstick, but everything in the box looks great.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 11, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Well, I got my first Boxycharm ever in the mail today. I would've been impressed, except that my bronzer was shattered. Frustrating considering the fact that it was supposed to be the big wow item that was worth the most money. Also, I was sad to get one of the 2 out of 7 lipsticks I didn't want--Showroom--since the lipstick was what I wanted most. That said, I've wanted to try the Model Co lip/cheek tint forever, so yah! The brush was much better quality than I'd expected. I got the white/multi colored one, S19, but it looked more angled than domed, which is what they call it on their website. Wonder if that's why they sent them out? No bother. I like the angled nature of it better than I'd like it if it were more rounded actually. The Ofra lip pencil is meh. Good color, but Ofra just doesn't impress me.
> 
> Anyway, I wrote to them an included pictures of my broken bronzer. I'm not surprised it broke. They had zero padding around it. I would expect to see many customers getting broken bronzers this month actually. I hope I didn't shoot myself in the foot, but I figured since my bronzer was broken, I'd ask if they could send another lipstick as a replacement instead. Couldn't hurt to ask. At least it is a cheaper product. I haven't tried it yet as I'm not sure I'm keeping it. So sad I got the light, light pink! I actually asked if they could send Queen Anne, and if not that, then Watermelon Wow or Pink Elephant. I hope they don't think I broke the bronzer on purpose as I swear 100% I did not. You guys know me on here well enough to know I wouldn't do that. I just figure they owe me something, but I don't really want the bronzer, and if you don't ask they can't say yes. Anyone have any experience with broken products and Boxycharm?
> 
> PS--I tried to add pics here, but they came out HUGE!


My bronzer is the " Showroom" one and it's orange-y to me.

And my TT lip gloss stick is the dark berry color which I hate and will never use.

I like the cheek stain, it looks wearable, but just like the " Melted" sample in the Allure box, mine feels almost empty. I don't know what happens with the things I like- they are usually the product with the least amount per volume.

I hope they get your blush fixed up. The compact is sort of pretty. and you may love bronzer. Wish I could hand you mine through the computer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 15, 2014)

Has anyone else not received their box yet?  I haven't even gotten shipping notice, but they charged my card over a week ago.  I sent them an email, but just thought it a little strange.  The last two came with no problem, shortly after being charged.  I know they send them based on when you sign up, but I thought it was supposed to be within 5-10 days of being billed?  I just want my box already!!


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 16, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Has anyone else not received their box yet?  I haven't even gotten shipping notice, but they charged my card over a week ago.  I sent them an email, but just thought it a little strange.  The last two came with no problem, shortly after being charged.  I know they send them based on when you sign up, but I thought it was supposed to be within 5-10 days of being billed?  I just want my box already!!


I got a shipping notice and tracking # on the 8th.  Every time I check the tracking #, it shows the box departed the FL shipping facility on that date and no other updates since.  I am in Oregon though. .but ten days for shipping seems excessive.  I'm starting to worry my box is lost.  Hopefully you'll hear something soon.. . they have good customer service though and reply on Facebook all the time.


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 19, 2014)

I received my Boxycharm on Friday and am really happy with it.  Definitely my fave sub box this month.

I received:



Spoiler




Blowtorch 01 Bronzer
Morphe S19 brush 
Ofra Lipliner in Glacier Pink
Model Co Cheek and Lip Tint in Rosy Red 
Tarina Tarantino lipstick in Showroom (Exact color I was hoping for!)
I'm happy with everything.  The brush feels so soft and I like the colors of everything in my box. The Model Co. Lip and Cheek tint is in Rosy Red but when swatched on my hand looks more pinky/purple.


I'm happy with everything and will be using it all  :wub:

ETA: In case anyone is interested, I received tracking on 08/06 and received my box in California on 08/15.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 19, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> I got a shipping notice and tracking # on the 8th.  Every time I check the tracking #, it shows the box departed the FL shipping facility on that date and no other updates since.  I am in Oregon though. .but ten days for shipping seems excessive.  I'm starting to worry my box is lost.  Hopefully you'll hear something soon.. . they have good customer service though and reply on Facebook all the time.


Finally got mine!  No shipping notice this month, but it did take exactly 10 days from the day they charged me which is what it says in the "fine print".  Last month mine got stuck at DHL for a week.  It just sat there so long I emailed Boxycharm and they assured me it was on its way.  It finally shipped and it went to a town over an hour away and showed "out for delivery" and I really started to get concerned.  Then the next day it went to the USPS hub which is an hour the opposite direction of me, so it literally passed through my town twice, sat at the hub for 2 more days and then was finally delivered.  It was crazy, but it came and I was so happy to receive it!  Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 19, 2014)

So it looks like Boxycharm is doing something similar to Ipsy!





This is what they said on their Facebook wall

"Earn Charms and use them to redeem full-sized &amp; luxury sized bonus items in your next box! Here are some of the amazing products we are featuring in our Charm Shop! Xoxo, Your #BOXYCHARM Team

#tarte #StrangeBeautiful #ModelCO #PalmettoDerma #Eyelashi #BeABombshell #ElinBianco #Sparitual"

If you go under your acount on their website and look to the left, one of the links is about your charms and etc. Click on that and it shows you the items they have!

All of the items look great! 

It also does not seem like it is super hard to get points!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 20, 2014)

I took a few months off but canceling Ipsy and switching back to boxycharm... Yay for full sized products again!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 23, 2014)

August is sold out! September's theme: fashion Week Fabulous". Sounds intriguing!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 24, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> August is sold out! September's theme: fashion Week Fabulous". Sounds intriguing!


It sounds really good! Maybe there will be some brands that they use on the models!


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm confused about how to get Charms. I mean, i understand the loyalty thing, but I tried writing a review and did not receive anything for it. Can you only review items you got in your box? Because most of those aren't available on the site, so I'm not sure how to write a review.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 25, 2014)

MarylandGirl said:


> I'm confused about how to get Charms. I mean, i understand the loyalty thing, but I tried writing a review and did not receive anything for it. Can you only review items you got in your box? Because most of those aren't available on the site, so I'm not sure how to write a review.


I'm in the same boat as you are. I looked at their products and saw I had 2 products, so I did reviews. No points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And, I can't figure out how to review box items either. Pretty unhappy about that.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 25, 2014)

To earn charms, they must be items that you received in your box. I haven't had any trouble getting mine, at the bottom of your summary it should show a list of what you have gotten credit for after they approve it. Sometimes it takes awhile for all of the products to be listed in the store for review.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 25, 2014)

SPOILERS!!!
Boxycharm said on their Facebook "Get ready to strike a pose wearing tarte cosmetics LipSurgence Lip Gloss! Charmers, you will be receiving one full-size LipSurgence lip gloss in "Blushing Bride", "Exposed", "Tipsy", or "Park Ave Princess" each valued at $19 and perfect for vogue-ing! Subscribe today at www.boxycharm.com to receive our September "Fashion Week Fabulous" box! Xoxo, Your ‪#‎BOXYCHARM‬ Team"

The four colors:

Blushing Bride - Mauve Pink




Exposed - Nude Rose




Tipsy - Sheer Coral




Park Ave Princess - Shimmering Golden Nude




Some swatches




What do you guys want? I'm hopeing for Tipsy!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 25, 2014)

Awesome!  I kind of like blushing bride myself!  Can't wait!


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 25, 2014)

Oooh, I might resubscribe then. I'll wait and see what else is in there.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Aug 25, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> To earn charms, they must be items that you received in your box. I haven't had any trouble getting mine, at the bottom of your summary it should show a list of what you have gotten credit for after they approve it. Sometimes it takes awhile for all of the products to be listed in the store for review.


OK, thanks!


----------



## kayla0906 (Aug 26, 2014)

Has anyone had issues with the brush given to us in the Beach Babe box? Every time I use it, it sheds black ALL over my face. It's so annoying and I have no clue what to do.


----------



## kayla0906 (Aug 26, 2014)

Also, I took a look at the past year of boxycharms and we are due for a nail color/product in this September box, so I'm betting we will get something nail-related! Also, judging by how often they work with each brand, I'm thinking we will see Strangebeautiful, bellapierre, or lauren b. beauty in this box!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 26, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Oooh, I might resubscribe then. I'll wait and see what else is in there.


Yeah, I just re-subscribed for that!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 26, 2014)

Going to resub tomorrow!! I can wear any of those four pretty colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAY.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 26, 2014)

So am I the only one not thrilled by the spoiler? I think I'm starting to kind of dislike gloss. I do like hybrids, as they have higher pigmentation/staying power, but not regular glosses.

ETA: Which is a shame, because I have plenty of them to use up. Oops!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 27, 2014)

kayla0906 said:


> Has anyone had issues with the brush given to us in the Beach Babe box? Every time I use it, it sheds black ALL over my face. It's so annoying and I have no clue what to do.


I haven't tried the brush yet but usually if you wash a new brush first it gets rid of all those loose hairs and minimizes shedding during your makeup application.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 27, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> So am I the only one not thrilled by the spoiler? I think I'm starting to kind of dislike gloss. I do like hybrids, as they have higher pigmentation/staying power, but not regular glosses.
> 
> ETA: Which is a shame, because I have plenty of them to use up. Oops!


The problem is, everyone complains about the sticky feel for glosses, so brands try to take that out. If a gloss is not sticky, it will not have great staying power. A gloss is just a gloss, wear it on-top of lipstick for a glossy-shine, or by itself for a sheer wash of color. I do agree though that liquid lipsticks are nice, but they are called that because they are lipsticks, not glosses. I personally love this spoiler!


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 27, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> So am I the only one not thrilled by the spoiler? I think I'm starting to kind of dislike gloss. I do like hybrids, as they have higher pigmentation/staying power, but not regular glosses.
> 
> ETA: Which is a shame, because I have plenty of them to use up. Oops!


I'm not excited by the spoiler either. I don't particularly care for gloss and the description for these glosses says they are volumizing. Usually volumizing/plumping lip products irritate my lips so this might not be for me.

Oh, and just like you I have tons of gloss to use up - some of which are Tarte.

I'm going to stick around and see the other spoilers. If the other spoilers look good I'll still get the box and just trade the gloss.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 27, 2014)

Queennie said:


> The problem is, everyone complains about the sticky feel for glosses, so brands try to take that out. If a gloss is not sticky, it will not have great staying power. A gloss is just a gloss, wear it on-top of lipstick for a glossy-shine, or by itself for a sheer wash of color. I do agree though that liquid lipsticks are nice, but they are called that because they are lipsticks, not glosses. I personally love this spoiler!


Well, I guess between staying power and stickiness, I would pick to have the stickiness removed anyway. And yes, I do often wear glosses over lipstick. For me though, it is the hybrids that I am falling in love with. Not liquid lipsticks, as I tried the Too Faced Melted and found even it was a bit too drying for me, but actual hybrids. My favorite so far is the Lancome Lip Lover line. I also like the YSL glossy stains that I consider hybrids, but I've only tried a sample of them. I have one Dior fluidstick, but I don't find it as impressive. I also love Dior Addict/Extreme lipsticks and the YSL equivalent whose name I forget right now. To me, those are kind of hybrids too. They are lipstick like but they aren't drying and they give a bit of a sheen to the lips. I guess I'm just discovering what I like at long last. I also think maybe I'm a touch tired of Tarte, so perhaps that factors in as well. Who knows? Maybe I'll love it when I get it in my hands, lol!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 27, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Well, I guess between staying power and stickiness, I would pick to have the stickiness removed anyway. And yes, I do often wear glosses over lipstick. For me though, it is the hybrids that I am falling in love with. Not liquid lipsticks, as I tried the Too Faced Melted and found even it was a bit too drying for me, but actual hybrids. My favorite so far is the Lancome Lip Lover line. I also like the YSL glossy stains that I consider hybrids, but I've only tried a sample of them. I have one Dior fluidstick, but I don't find it as impressive. I also love Dior Addict/Extreme lipsticks and the YSL equivalent whose name I forget right now. To me, those are kind of hybrids too. They are lipstick like but they aren't drying and they give a bit of a sheen to the lips. I guess I'm just discovering what I like at long last. I also think maybe I'm a touch tired of Tarte, so perhaps that factors in as well. Who knows? Maybe I'll love it when I get it in my hands, lol!


Haha those YSL products always have the most fascinating names that I can not remember too! Yeah, I tried the Too Faced ones and though they were also on the drying side too.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 27, 2014)

I would love to get my hands on  a Boxy Charm subscription, but I think they only ship within the USA


----------



## kayla0906 (Aug 28, 2014)

kayla0906 said:


> Also, I took a look at the past year of boxycharms and we are due for a nail color/product in this September box, so I'm betting we will get something nail-related! Also, judging by how often they work with each brand, I'm thinking we will see Strangebeautiful, bellapierre, or lauren b. beauty in this box!


I was right on the nail polish! Now just waiting to see if I guessed one of this month's brands!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 28, 2014)

Yep, it is NCLA in Call my Agent, Cat Walk Queen, or Model Behavior...we just got a Lauren B red nail polish in June, so I am really hoping to get a color that is not red!


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Aug 28, 2014)

Queennie said:


> So it looks like Boxycharm is doing something similar to Ipsy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boxycharm has actually been doing this for a while now but the just never advertised it. I found out in my own by snooping on their website months back


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm really hoping for park avenue princess!!! Sooo pretty! And since I'm not into wearing lipglosses alone, it would be a great topper or highlighter for my lips/lipstick!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 29, 2014)

I just saw this!!




First of all, I will probbaly be posting the spoiler in an half of hour lol (They are posting it at 12:30 on their Facebook) :smilehappyyes:

Anyways, looks like there will be another 20% off Tarte coupon in our boxes again! I know that they did it last time there was a Tarte product in our boxes (June?), but it is always great to have another one!


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm so excited for this box! Idk why. I feel like they are going to be getting better the closer we get to the end of the year!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 29, 2014)

Yay!!! New Spoiler! Although this may not be the best brand, these palettes looks super cute!!! :smilehappyyes:




This is what Boxycharm said on their Facebook:

"September Sneak Peek #3: Coastal Scents Go Palette Jet-set around the Fashion Weeks of the world with Coastal Scents globally inspired Go Palettes in Paris, New York, Cairo, London, and Moscow! Each Charmer will be receiving 1 palette with a built in mirror and 12 eyeshadows that reflect the city they represent! Xoxo, your #BOXYCHARM Team &lt;3"

^Looks like Boxycharm messed up a little bit, there is not New York, and they forgot to put Beijing in it too.^

(Looks like they fixed it on their post on Facebook)

They cost $8.95 USD right now on Costal Scents website!

Here are some swatches of each palette!

London:



Cairo:




Paris:




Beijing:




Moscow:




These all look really great! I am hope I will get Cairo or Beijing! Moscow looks fun too! Hopefully I will not get Paris though, that palette does not really interest me, it looks really dark.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 29, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Yay!!! New Spoiler! Although this may not be the best brand, these palettes looks super cute!!! :smilehappyyes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like Cairo or Paris at all. Not really feeling Beijing either. London would be my first choice and Moscow looks ok. Makes me a bit nervous of which one I'll get, tbh, and I get the impression it is hard to trade because not as many people sub to Boxycharm. Oh well, sending out good vibrations into the universe for London...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 29, 2014)

Does anyone know if you have to stay subbed for 3 months consecutively to get the charm points? Or, if you unsub for a month or two and then sign back up, will you get the points after 3 boxes?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 29, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Does anyone know if you have to stay subbed for 3 months consecutively to get the charm points? Or, if you unsub for a month or two and then sign back up, will you get the points after 3 boxes?


No, you don't have to remain subscribed for any period of time to receive charm points. You get some upon joining, then with every referral, they credit you with 500 charms, and for every product review, you get 50 charms.

I've unsubbed and resubbed and all my points were still there. Also, I was able to go back and review a box which wasn't  "live" in their shop products for review when I unsubbed.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 30, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> No, you don't have to remain subscribed for any period of time to receive charm points. You get some upon joining, then with every referral, they credit you with 500 charms, and for every product review, you get 50 charms.
> 
> I've unsubbed and resubbed and all my points were still there. Also, I was able to go back and review a box which wasn't  "live" in their shop products for review when I unsubbed.


Thanks. I was talking about the loyalty points though. I think that's what they are called. Sorry I didn't explain that well. I believe it is 450 points after 3 months. I'm still wondering if I shouldn't just skip this month though. While I like Tarte, the gloss doesn't excite me.

Derp, as I was writing this, I happened to recall that I'm supposed to be getting a replacement item in my box for a broken item last month. Rats!!! Guess I shouldn't skip after all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 30, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Thanks. I was talking about the loyalty points though. I think that's what they are called. Sorry I didn't explain that well. I believe it is 450 points after 3 months. I'm still wondering if I shouldn't just skip this month though. While I like Tarte, the gloss doesn't excite me.
> 
> Derp, as I was writing this, I happened to recall that I'm supposed to be getting a replacement item in my box for a broken item last month. Rats!!! Guess I shouldn't skip after all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I didn't know they had loyalty points. They are holding up 400 points of mine- would be enough to get one of any of their products with the points added in, and I haven't subbed to this box for very long at all.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 30, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Yay!!! New Spoiler! Although this may not be the best brand, these palettes looks super cute!!! :smilehappyyes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought them all a year or so ago, and never used a single one. Threw them away about 2 months ago. The quality is " OK" but they aren't an exciting product to me. I like the Tarte product much better than the NCLA polish or the Coastal Scents shadows.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 30, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Thanks. I was talking about the loyalty points though. I think that's what they are called. Sorry I didn't explain that well. I believe it is 450 points after 3 months. I'm still wondering if I shouldn't just skip this month though. While I like Tarte, the gloss doesn't excite me.
> 
> Derp, as I was writing this, I happened to recall that I'm supposed to be getting a replacement item in my box for a broken item last month. Rats!!! Guess I shouldn't skip after all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think I read in their FAQ or something that you have to remain subbed.  Or maybe it was in that email I just got. I unsubbed for two months so I wont be getting them.  It's not worth it anyway.  To stay subbed for items you don't want just to get Charms.  Know what I mean?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think I read in their FAQ or something that you have to remain subbed.  Or maybe it was in that email I just got. I unsubbed for two months so I wont be getting them.  It's not worth it anyway.  To stay subbed for items you don't want just to get Charms.  Know what I mean?


Yeah, I know. I actually think I would cancel if it wasn't for the replacement item, which they said would be in my next box. Sucks that they couldn't just send it to me by itself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm not interested in any of the 3 spoilers so far so I just cancelled, however I'm going to keep up with this thread. I liked the past 2 boxes so I'm sure I 'll be re-subscribing again soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 4, 2014)

So, I saw an unboxing video of this box!  The other two products are:



Spoiler



Tarina Trantino Mascara (full size)
Prince Harvy Hello Pefume (purse size spray)



This is looking like a fantastic box for $21


----------



## kayla0906 (Sep 4, 2014)

&lt;&lt; unboxing video!


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey all, I am thinking of subbing to Boxycharm. Are there any discount codes for new subs? Is there a referral program?


----------



## kayla0906 (Sep 4, 2014)

the great thing about boxycharm is that the charms are MUCH easier to get and always come in higher quantity than ipsy, so you can get a great product every 3-4 months just by staying subbed and doing reviews!


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Sep 4, 2014)

kayla0906 said:


>



OMG!!! I'm sooo excited about this box! Hoping for park ave. princess! And any pallette is fine! But I love how we are trying a perfume now! Boxy charm is the way to go


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 4, 2014)

Super happy with this box, can't wait to get it!


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone??

I am a newbie to this forum and would like to sub to Boxycharm but want to know if there are any codes or if you have to unsub by a certain date? You know??? The tricks of the trade with sub boxes.... 

Let me know...



RenoFab said:


> Hey all, I am thinking of subbing to Boxycharm. Are there any discount codes for new subs? Is there a referral program?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 4, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Anyone??
> 
> I am a newbie to this forum and would like to sub to Boxycharm but want to know if there are any codes or if you have to unsub by a certain date? You know??? The tricks of the trade with sub boxes....
> 
> Let me know...


There is a referral program that gives you charms to spend in their shop.

They do not have codes.

I think you have to unsub by the 14th and its REALLY easy to do right from your account.  Not positive on the date but I've unsubbed and subbed without any issues.  They always spoil the whole box so if you want to buy it after theyve shipped (the 15th) and they aren't sold out, you can buy that exact box for the month.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 4, 2014)

Just a reminder before we begin issuing infractions. No referral or affiliate links allowed.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 4, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Just a reminder before we begin issuing infractions. No referral or affiliate links allowed.


My bad! I didn't realize!


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 5, 2014)

After canceling just last week I ended up signing back up after seeing the Harvey Prince Hello perfume spoiler today (I'll probably keep the perfume and mascara and trade the other products). But does anyone know if I'll get the September box?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 5, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> After canceling just last week I ended up signing back up after seeing the Harvey Prince Hello perfume spoiler today (I'll probably keep the perfume and mascara and trade the other products). But does anyone know if I'll get the September box?


I'm sure you'll get the September box.  They don't start shipping until the 15th.  I think these girls got a promotional box so people like us would see it and sign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you're worried, just email them.  Their customer service is AMAZING!


----------



## lyncaf (Sep 5, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> After canceling just last week I ended up signing back up after seeing the Harvey Prince Hello perfume spoiler today (I'll probably keep the perfume and mascara and trade the other products). But does anyone know if I'll get the September box?


Yeah, you get the current box when you sign up until it sells out. I signed up in the middle of July to get that box. I think they make an announcement on Facebook or their website when they sell out, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm sure you'll get the September box.  They don't start shipping until the 15th.  I think these girls got a promotional box so people like us would see it and sign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> If you're worried, just email them.  Their customer service is AMAZING!


  


lyncaf said:


> Yeah, you get the current box when you sign up until it sells out. I signed up in the middle of July to get that box. I think they make an announcement on Facebook or their website when they sell out, if I remember correctly.


Thanks for the feedback ladies. You were right, not long after posting I received an email letting me know I'll be getting a September box. Yay! That was probably my quickest cancel and resub of a subscription box ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 5, 2014)

I finally signed up for this one! I decided to stop giving Ipsy 2nd, 3rd, 4th chances and this one has looked pretty good to me for a while! Excited.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 6, 2014)

I am really, really, loveing September's box! I got my tracking code yesterday, should be here soon!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 7, 2014)

It looks like if I sign up now, I get August's box which I was not interested in.  I'm hoping if I wait until the ship date, September 15th, that I will get September's.  I would love the mascara and the lip gloss... or maybe I should just trade for them, as I'm sure many people are sick of both.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 7, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> It looks like if I sign up now, I get August's box which I was not interested in.  I'm hoping if I wait until the ship date, September 15th, that I will get September's.  I would love the mascara and the lip gloss... or maybe I should just trade for them, as I'm sure many people are sick of both.


I signed up a few days ago and your first box will be the September box. I checked to see if it still said so, and it does - on the page where you enter your payment info, it says "This payment is for the SEPTEMBER "Fashion Week Fabulous" BOX. Your next recurring payment will be on October 3rd, for your October Box."


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 7, 2014)

Just signed up with you guys for this box.  Cant wait for my first box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Sep 8, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the boxycharm help email address?? I have only seen two emails and I don't think they are correct. I emailed [email protected]


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 8, 2014)

I thought they shipped on the 15th but I was wrong!  I'm glad, too, because my box is on its way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



LiveLaughLayne said:


> Can anyone tell me the boxycharm help email address?? I have only seen two emails and I don't think they are correct. I emailed [email protected]


Right above that PR email address (in the FAQ window), it says: Email us (it's in blue letters).  It's a contact form and you dont need to access your own email account.  That's what I used when I had a question and they got back to me the next day.


----------



## kayla0906 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ugh. Still no confirmation email or tracking email but I was charged on the 4th. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 11, 2014)

kayla0906 said:


> Ugh. Still no confirmation email or tracking email but I was charged on the 4th. Anyone else having this problem?


I got a tracking email on the fifth.  It left florida on the 6th but nothing since because Im in WA.

Just email them or use the contact form I mentioned above.  They are REALLY nice and if you can't find the email in your spam, you might as well ask them if they have an update on the status of your box.


----------



## sisipie (Sep 11, 2014)

Got my box today! I got the colors I wanted for the Tarte lip gloss and the NCLA polish - Blushing Bride and Model Behavior, respectively. How did they know?! (I'm sure I just got lucky.) Got the eyeshadow palette in London, which is fine by me since I didn't have a preference there - I just didn't want Moscow. Unfortunately, one of the shadows was shattered and got everywhere, so I guess I'll shoot them an email. I'm having trouble with the perfume, too. It's really hard to spray, and I'm wondering if anyone else has this problem, meaning the packaging just sucks, or if it's just me. I like the way it smells, though!

Edit: On the other hand, it's a color I don't really care for (the light green in the upper left), and there's about half of it left, so I think I'll just clean up the palette and keep it.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Sep 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I thought they shipped on the 15th but I was wrong! I'm glad, too, because my box is on its way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Right above that PR email address (in the FAQ window), it says: Email us (it's in blue letters). It's a contact form and you dont need to access your own email account. That's what I used when I had a question and they got back to me the next day.


Thanks plenty!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 13, 2014)

Anyone have experience with time it takes to get off the waitlist? I'm worried I'll miss the September box before it happens.


----------



## lyncaf (Sep 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Anyone have experience with time it takes to get off the waitlist? I'm worried I'll miss the September box before it happens.


When I ordered the July June box, I think they sent it right away. I don't remember being put on a waitlist. So this might be a new thing? Maybe they've been advertising more.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 13, 2014)

Got the one shade that I did not like in the Coastal Scents Go Palettes, Paris. I did however get the mascara and the lip gloss in Park Avenue Princess, so that is a win for me!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 13, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> When I ordered the July June box, I think they sent it right away. I don't remember being put on a waitlist. So this might be a new thing? Maybe they've been advertising more.


 I  signed up last week and my box is in transit to me now I don't know of  a wait list


----------



## sweetietaa (Sep 13, 2014)

I received the coastal scents in Beiing.  I'm just happy I didn't get Sydney those bright colors.  My Beijing palette is just ok.  I'm really happy with everything else in my box.  I was going to cancel to save money, but I can't seem to do it.  I love these boxes.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 13, 2014)

Weird I even emailed them and asked about it and they basically gave me a non answer. Something about ensuring they keep providing the best service. I told them I would like to review it on my blog, but they gave no indication at how long the wait would be. Bummer.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Weird I even emailed them and asked about it and they basically gave me a non answer. Something about ensuring they keep providing the best service. I told them I would like to review it on my blog, but they gave no indication at how long the wait would be. Bummer.


 When did you order I ordered last weekend I think. I also emailed them and they were very nice and said my box would be shipped this week and it was.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 13, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> When did you order I ordered last weekend I think. I also emailed them and they were very nice and said my box would be shipped this week and it was.


Just a few days ago, the 10th.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Just a few days ago, the 10th.


they must have sold out


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 13, 2014)

My box is on its way...it's my first and I'm excited! I really don't have preferences for the shades I get - I'm more likely to wear the bold shades for myself, but any I get that are less exciting for me are fine right now, because I'm stockpiling goodies for Christmas gifts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Sep 13, 2014)

Wow, looking at their facebook page, it looks like people who had been subscribers for months already were moved to the waitlist this time in addition to new subscribers. That would make me really mad! They were still advertising that they had September boxes left a few days ago, which they probably shouldn't have done if they couldn't accommodate even the already existing subscribers. I think I will wait and see if they get their stuff together before I sign up again.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 13, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Wow, looking at their facebook page, it looks like people who had been subscribers for months already were moved to the waitlist this time in addition to new subscribers. That would make me really mad! They were still advertising that they had September boxes left a few days ago, which they probably shouldn't have done if they couldn't accommodate even the already existing subscribers. I think I will wait and see if they get their stuff together before I sign up again.


That's so strange. I cancelled about 2 weeks ago and then resubscribed about 1 week ago when the Harvey Prince spoiler was released and I already have a shipping notice. No issues at all. It's odd that they would accommodate me if there are some current subscribers who are not getting boxes. I mean, I'm grateful to be getting a box of course, but it's strange that Boxycharm would wait list current subscribers and send out a box to someone who just re-signed up. I wonder what went wrong.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm wondering if they're waitlisting people because this month had so many damaged items.  It's possible they're trying to figure out a way to repackage the items (the perfume was a problem, I believe, as well as the eyeshadow palette) OR hoping they have enough in stock to replace all the damage item claims before they send out boxes to new subs.

As far as I know Boxycharm has never had a waitlist before.  I don't think they're a very big company but their last few boxes have been so good I'm guessing they've had a large influx of new customers.

I didn't have any issues with my box, I subbed after the harvey prince spoiler, too.  I'm glad I got my box (love it!) but I hope everyone else gets their situations straightened out!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 13, 2014)

I saw on their facebook that new subbers might get the Tarina Tarantino highlighter thing instead of the mascara! Pretty happy about that - I really want to try the brand, but my mascara stash is kind of out of control!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 15, 2014)

Where do I go to swap Boxy Charm items? I seem to recall BC does not have its own trade thread every month like Ipsy and Birchbox does. I'm hoping to swap colors in my Go Palette and maybe trade the mascara. I just don't know where to go for this particular trade. Thanks!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

The mail person left 7 boxes today. Yay for subscription boxes!

I got red nail polish which I won't use but I like my eye palette- Cairo- I love neutrals.

Also got a great nude Tarte' lippie in Blushing Bride, which is close to the cheek color from Tarte' they sent two or so months ago with the same name. Great choice for me. Mascara is mascara. Not much to say except  that I like the brand.

I had cancelled my subscription last month because I got a box which is practically unusable for me last month and they gave me a free Tina Tarantino lip sheen in Queen Alice this month. I think that's so nice!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 15, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The mail person left 7 boxes today. Yay for subscription boxes!
> 
> I got red nail polish which I won't use but I like my eye palette- Cairo- I love neutrals.
> 
> ...


That's what I got, except that I didn't get the lip sheen in Queen Alice. But, I was supposed to get it in that exact color because it was to make up for the broken bronzer last month. Very unhappy about that. Also, Cairo would've been the palette I'd have wanted the least out of all of them. I was hoping for London. Sigh...


----------



## Jen51 (Sep 16, 2014)

I got my first Boxycharm box last night and one of the colors in my palette was shattered and the Hello perfume had leaked all over the inside of the bubble wrap it was in.  How good are they about sending replacements in this type of situation?  I had really been looking forward to both of those items.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 16, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> I got my first Boxycharm box last night and one of the colors in my palette was shattered and the Hello perfume had leaked all over the inside of the bubble wrap it was in.  How good are they about sending replacements in this type of situation?  I had really been looking forward to both of those items.


Very very good to replace items, IMO. I didn't even have to photograph a broken item from a couple of months ago, and they replaced it in the August box. 

My " Hello" perfume had also leaked, but just a tiny bit. I have full sized "Hello", so I forgot about the purse spray.

I don't see how they could NOT leak a bit or evaporate if anyone is still having temps. in the upper 90's like we are here in the desert in the middle of nowhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellyfish14 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm also wondering where one would go to swap boxycharm items.  Anyone?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 16, 2014)

My box came today!

I got the Tarina Tarantino Eye Dream Hyperlight, which I am happy about! Always looking to brighten up my eye area and I have a billion mascaras.

Tarte gloss in Tipsy (coral) - pretty! I don't need another gloss but it's tarte and a cute color so I'll use it. 

NCLA in Call My Agent - a super bright red creme. I don't really like cremes OR reds, so I think I'll gift this. But it's very pretty!

Coastal Scents palette in Beijing - I wanted one of the brighter ones, BUT this one is pretty - plums, black, golds, and pinky tones.  However, one shadow was crushed. 

Hello - I already know I love this. Mine did leak some, but it still smells great.


----------



## fabgirl (Sep 16, 2014)

My HElko leaked as well but since it's 2/3Rd full, I'm not sure I'll contact them for a replacement. I also got Blushing Bride, NCLA in the nude color and the Beijing palette. Super happy with this box!


----------



## kayla0906 (Sep 16, 2014)

Still no box for me


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Sep 16, 2014)

kayla0906 said:


> Still no box for me


Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 16, 2014)

kellyfish14 said:


> I'm also wondering where one would go to swap boxycharm items.  Anyone?


I don't know Kelly. I'm keeping the Tarte because I got the Blushing Bride, but I really don't want the rest of my items this month, sadly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (Sep 16, 2014)

My box finally came today!  I got the mascara... was totally worried I would get the highlighter because I got it a few months ago but then cancelled.  This is my first box of the new sub, so I was thinking they may have put me in the new category.  Whew!  I got the Moscow palette... love the right half of the colors so it will get quite some use - nothing was broken, thankfully.  The nail color was model Behavior... a really nice super dark chocolate purplish color...perfect for fall!  The Hello perfume is much bigger than I expected - surprise!  I also got the lip gloss in blushing bride.  Is this a sticky gloss?


----------



## Jen51 (Sep 17, 2014)

I heard back from them about the broken palette and the leaking perfume.  They are out of replacement stock so they gave me 2000 charms.  Since I am a complete noob when it comes to this particular subscription I have no idea if that is a good solution or not.  I guess I need to go read their site and figure the charm thing out lol.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Sep 17, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> I heard back from them about the broken palette and the leaking perfume. They are out of replacement stock so they gave me 2000 charms. Since I am a complete noob when it comes to this particular subscription I have no idea if that is a good solution or not. I guess I need to go read their site and figure the charm thing out lol.


That is a great solution! You can redeem those and get a free item on their website!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 17, 2014)

sweetietaa said:


> I received the coastal scents in Beiing.  I'm just happy I didn't get Sydney those bright colors.  My Beijing palette is just ok.  I'm really happy with everything else in my box.  I was going to cancel to save money, but I can't seem to do it.  I love these boxes.


I got the same color palette.  I was hoping for something different. Its ok and I will used it. I also got red polish  I like the polish its a good orange shade of red


----------



## kayla0906 (Sep 17, 2014)

My box arrived! My Cairo pallet was not broken and I'm so happy about that! The Hello perfume leaked but I think the manufacturer may be to fault on that one. I received the red nailpolish though which I am bummed about since I don't wear reds but I'll gift it!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 18, 2014)

I rec'd my box today.  Unfortunately, I did not get the palettes I wanted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I recd:

Coastal Scents London (hoped for Cairo)

NCLA in Catwalk Queen (hoped for the brownish one)

Tarina Tarantino in Blushing Bride (hoped for Park Ave Princess)

Can't complain because the box price alone was worth it for the mascara, but I can't help but wish there was a Boxycharm specific trade area.  Is there a way we can get one set one up?


----------



## sweetietaa (Sep 18, 2014)

can't wait for spoilers for October


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 20, 2014)

After resubscribing exclusively for the Harvey Prince, my box arrived with the Harvey Prince almost half leaked out. I contacted Boxycharm and was offered points as a replacement. Kinda bummed, since I only rejoined after the Harvey Prince spoiler.

I would also like to know if there is a trade thread for Boxycharm, there's a few things from this box I would like to trade (however I loved my previous 2-3 boxes and kept everything for myself!)


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 22, 2014)

So this is my first month with Boxy Charm so I'm not entirely sure how the charms/points system works.

I realized finally that if I just review the products that I got in my box in their shop, that I will get 50 points per review.

However, I was wondering if they give points to review other products as well, or is it just the ones you go in your box? They have quite a few things in their shop that I own or have tried, so I was curious!

Thanks!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm pretty upset with this sub. Last month, my bronzer was broken. I didn't really want it, so I wrote and asked them if they could send me a Tarantino lip sheen, and I asked for a specific color. I figured it was worth a shot to ask because the bronzer was more expensive than the lip sheen. They said yes--they would send me Queen Alice specifically--but asked me not to tell anyone. Well, I wasn't planning on telling anyone, but then my box came and they sent the wrong color. I immediately emailed to tell them of the mistake, but it has been over a week and they have not responded AT ALL. That's why I finally decided to post this as I need advice. Should I press the issue? Honestly, I cannot stand the fact that they lied to me first and now they're ignoring me. Very unhappy with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: After I wrote this, I decided I'd be crazy not to write back and push them on this matter. And I checked--I sent the email to let them know I did not get what I was promised a week ago. One week, no response whatsoever! I may be cancelling soon. Ridiculous!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 22, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I'm pretty upset with this sub. Last month, my bronzer was broken. I didn't really want it, so I wrote and asked them if they could send me a Tarantino lip sheen, and I asked for a specific color. I figured it was worth a shot to ask because the bronzer was more expensive than the lip sheen. They said yes--they would send me Queen Alice specifically--but asked me not to tell anyone. Well, I wasn't planning on telling anyone, but then my box came and they sent the wrong color. I immediately emailed to tell them of the mistake, but it has been over a week and they have not responded AT ALL. That's why I finally decided to post this as I need advice. Should I press the issue? Honestly, I cannot stand the fact that they lied to me first and now they're ignoring me. Very unhappy with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ehhh I feel a little 50/50 on something like this.

Considering the most they are expected to do is replace the item that was damaged (the bronzer) they were being helpful and agreed to send you a completely different item as a replacement. I honestly am surprised they even agreed to do that for you, unless the bronzer was out of stock. Asking for a specific color and having them also agree to that, is actually surprisingly nice of them and above and beyond. The fact that they sent you a different shade may have to do with the fact that they didn't have the shade you requested anymore, or possibly just made a mistake. Either way, I can understand where you're coming from completely, since they did say they would send you that product specifically, but honestly I personally would have been very happy that they even honored my request for a completely different product to replace something else that was damaged.

I would try contacting them via their facebook and let them know you've been waiting for a response and see what happens. Good luck!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 22, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I'm pretty upset with this sub. Last month, my bronzer was broken. I didn't really want it, so I wrote and asked them if they could send me a Tarantino lip sheen, and I asked for a specific color. I figured it was worth a shot to ask because the bronzer was more expensive than the lip sheen. They said yes--they would send me Queen Alice specifically--but asked me not to tell anyone. Well, I wasn't planning on telling anyone, but then my box came and they sent the wrong color. I immediately emailed to tell them of the mistake, but it has been over a week and they have not responded AT ALL. That's why I finally decided to post this as I need advice. Should I press the issue? Honestly, I cannot stand the fact that they lied to me first and now they're ignoring me. Very unhappy with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: After I wrote this, I decided I'd be crazy not to write back and push them on this matter. And I checked--I sent the email to let them know I did not get what I was promised a week ago. One week, no response whatsoever! I may be cancelling soon. Ridiculous!


That was so nice of them to send you something new.  They have been really nice to me I think they have amazing customer service


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ehhh I feel a little 50/50 on something like this.
> 
> Considering the most they are expected to do is replace the item that was damaged (the bronzer) they were being helpful and agreed to send you a completely different item as a replacement. I honestly am surprised they even agreed to do that for you, unless the bronzer was out of stock. Asking for a specific color and having them also agree to that, is actually surprisingly nice of them and above and beyond. The fact that they sent you a different shade may have to do with the fact that they didn't have the shade you requested anymore, or possibly just made a mistake. Either way, I can understand where you're coming from completely, since they did say they would send you that product specifically, but honestly I personally would have been very happy that they even honored my request for a completely different product to replace something else that was damaged.
> 
> I would try contacting them via their facebook and let them know you've been waiting for a response and see what happens. Good luck!





Mommylovesmakeup said:


> That was so nice of them to send you something new.  They have been really nice to me I think they have amazing customer service


I know what you guys are saying, but seriously, all they had to do was say no in the first place. Instead, here is what they said:

Hello Heather,
 
Oh No! We are so sorry that you received a broken Enter Pronoun Bronzer. Thank you so much for including those photos! Normally replacements would only be provided for the exact item that was damaged BUTTT we totally understand that the Tarina Tarantino Lip Sheens are super awesome so *we will go ahead and send out a replacement Queen Alice Lip Sheen instead* of the Bronzer in your September Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let's just keep this our little secret &lt;3
 
Kisses, 
Eliana

and Your BOXYCHARM Team!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I realize I am now breaking the secret, but I really wasn't going to tell anyone until this happened. Plus, I almost ordered some lip sheens. What if I had ordered the color they sent me and not ordered Queen Alice? If I had placed the order, that would have happened, and the only reason I didn't place the order was because of lack of money. I'm honestly not trying to be greedy, but if you aren't sure you can follow through on something, then don't promise to do it. Also, if it had been an out of stock issue, they should have sent me an email to let me know. But, I am 99% certain it wasn't an out of stock issue. Why? Because they apparently gave out coupon codes for new subscribers to get a free Tarantino lip sheen. Someone on here mentioned somewhere (maybe another thread, or maybe this one) that they specifically got the color Queen Alice. Why would they promise to send it to me, fail to do so, and yet send it out at random to people who used a code? I'd think it would be more important to honor your promise to an existing customer who you already owe something due to a broken product. Anyway, that is honestly how I feel about it. I simply want them to do what they said they'd do. If, from now on, they make a policy that they can't replace a broken item with something else, that is fine. But at least live up to what you said you would do, especially when I told them (quite honestly) that the only reason I bought the September box was to get the lip sheen they'd promised. And to be honest, as they were attempting to make up for their own problem (the bronzer that broke in shipment), they should have sent me the lip sheen separately. I shouldn't have had to buy the September box. To me, this isn't really good customer service. Maybe they've been good in the past, but this doesn't cut it. I don't mean to sound argumentative or anything. I guess I'm just venting a little guys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone have any October spoilers yet?


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm just angry. I resubbed in august on my old account, updated my account with new shipping and billing. I get the august box no prob. Now in September, it all reverted back to my old shipping and billing!! It's going to my old place and who knows if they will forward it. And of course, can't call them. I'm soooo irritated right now.


----------



## amyd1259 (Sep 23, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> I'm just angry. I resubbed in august on my old account, updated my account with new shipping and billing. I get the august box no prob. Now in September, it all reverted back to my old shipping and billing!! It's going to my old place and who knows if they will forward it. And of course, can't call them. I'm soooo irritated right now.


This exact same thing happened to me too. I emailed them about it and they sent me a new box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Hope they do the same for you.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Sep 23, 2014)

amyd1259 said:


> This exact same thing happened to me too. I emailed them about it and they sent me a new box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Hope they do the same for you.


Glad it happened to you too!! I thought I was going crazy....I swear, I've emailed them about 6 times so far with screenshots of what happens when I try to update anything....i really wish they had a phone number. And I'm fine with a new box-to the new address-and I'm also fine with disputing the charge.

Their system must not be able to keep up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen51 (Sep 24, 2014)

If someone has a minute, could you give a quick tutorial on how to do the reviews for charms?  The site's FAQ said to go to my charms and rewards, but when I go there it just shows me some things you can buy with the charms.  There is nothing on there about how to do the reviews.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Sep 24, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> If someone has a minute, could you give a quick tutorial on how to do the reviews for charms? The site's FAQ said to go to my charms and rewards, but when I go there it just shows me some things you can buy with the charms. There is nothing on there about how to do the reviews.


Go to their shop. Click the item and under the item and how many charms it costs, it shows the stars it's rated... Along with that, on the right of it, it says review


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 24, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> If someone has a minute, could you give a quick tutorial on how to do the reviews for charms? The site's FAQ said to go to my charms and rewards, but when I go there it just shows me some things you can buy with the charms. There is nothing on there about how to do the reviews.


Sometimes it takes a little while for the entire box contents to show up in the ship. Last I checked only 1 item was in there so far. So keep checking!


----------



## Jen51 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks LynnHaller!


----------



## kierstencliff (Sep 27, 2014)

I am actually a big fan of Boxycharm's customer service. My Tarina Tarintino lip sheen came smashed all to hell so i sent them an email and they promised to send me a replacement in the September box. After the September box was shipped they sent me an email saying that they were out of the Lip Sheen's and that i could go to the my charms and rewards and choose the top three things that I would like to receive. Which was fine with me because I wasn't a fan of the color lip sheen I had received in my box and the Tarte cheek stain was much better in my eyes.  So I made that my number one and I got in the mail about four days later. Unfortunately my September box never showed up (I think that I put in my address wrong) but it is still stuck in Florida (i check it every once in awhile) So I emailed them and they said that they would send me a replacement and they wanted to confirm my address which was my old one where my grandparents live. But I forgot to give them my new one for a few days and a few hours after I finally did I got a shipping notification for the box going to my grandparent's house. I figured that they would just not reply to my other email and let it go but nope they are also sending another box to my new address. So this month I will for sure be getting two boxes and if the first one some how manages to make its way to my address (that happened with ipsy once) I will have three. I'm crossing my fingers for varations on the nail polish, lip gloss, and especially the palette. But it's a good thing that I love that perfume! I'm very impressed with Boxy charm's customer service. They go out of their way to make sure that I get everything that I paid for.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 28, 2014)

Felt so good to cancel. That money will be better spent on my new obsession--Korean skincare!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 29, 2014)

The first October spoiler will be posted tomorrow! The theme is "Bewitched". Excited!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 29, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> The first October spoiler will be posted tomorrow! The theme is "Bewitched". Excited!


Oo! Fun!  I'm thinking fake eyelashes, though :\  I really need to get good at those since I have so many pairs.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 29, 2014)

Oooooh holiday themed box, yep I'll all over that!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 30, 2014)

Spoiler is up on FB!


----------



## smartinoff (Sep 30, 2014)

I am excited about the spoiler! I'm happy they aren't taking the halloween theme too literally so far. I also hope that's the only skincare item I love that this box is aimed at makeup. I'm hoping for maybe a red lipstick or liner. And since I got a pretty bland palette in Sept's box, I would like some bright colored shadow.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

I've been on waitlist for the last couple of weeks, so I don't think I will get in on this sub for october...


----------



## bubblyinthemorning (Oct 1, 2014)

Does anyone know how long it takes to get off the waitlist?


----------



## SaraP (Oct 1, 2014)

Wait list!?! Oh bummer!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

bubblyinthemorning said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to get off the waitlist?


Nope I think I was in the first round of people wait listed in the middle of September, and I'm still not off. That's fine, they don't want my money I guess.


----------



## katie4747 (Oct 1, 2014)

Is there a Boxycharm swap forum or should we create one so we can swap our Boxycharm items?


----------



## Queennie (Oct 1, 2014)

It looks like no one actually posted the spoiler for this month, here it is:





via Facebook "
October Sneak Peek #1: PalmettoDerma Collagen Booster &amp; Restoration SERUM, a $48 Value! Enjoy this magical potion that delivers the highest level form of active, bio-available Vitamin C for glowing skin! It also contains Vitamin E and Hyaluronic Acid to stimulate collagen and reduce lines and wrinkles. This serum restores, hydrates, and protects your skin from dreaded premature aging. ALL ages will benefit from this amazing, vegan &amp; cruelty-free potion!
Xoxo, Your BOXYCHARM Team"



smartinoff said:


> I am excited about the spoiler! I'm happy they aren't taking the halloween theme too literally so far. I also hope that's the only skincare item I love that this box is aimed at makeup. I'm hoping for maybe a red lipstick or liner. And since I got a pretty bland palette in Sept's box, I would like some bright colored shadow.


^Could have not said this better, besides the red lipstick and liner lol!^


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 2, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still on their wait list too. I signed up on 9/4 and so far have nothing from them. I've never been wait listed by a company and I have to say its kind of annoying. I'd rather have a backordered box or lower value box (for a lower price of course) than just have nothing.


----------



## britty (Oct 3, 2014)

New spoiler is up on FB and holy smokes it is exciting!


----------



## bubblyinthemorning (Oct 3, 2014)

So I emailed them to ask when someone could reasonably expect to get off the waitlist.  Their answer didn't really help much:

"Thank you so much for your interest in BOXYCHARM! Once you join the waiting list for a Box, if we are able to offer you a September box we will send you an email with a link for you to place your order for your September Box. We will offer the boxes in the order Charmers join the wait list. Once we completely sell out of the September box, we will send out an announcement and if you were not able to get a September box we will start sending links to subscribe for a October Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Same will occur once we begin to sell out of October, any subscribers that were unable to get an October Box that are on the waiting list will remain on the waiting list and will receive a link to subscribe early for November once that time comes therefore the waiting list will be ongoing. We hope this clears up any confusion about the waiting list, we can’t wait to dazzle you with our Boxes!"

Plus, I didn't ask about September's box which leads me to think this is just a cut-and-paste answer that hasn't been updated.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

Since it hasn't been posted yet, Spoiler #2 For October!



Spoiler






Sneak Peek #2: Coastal Scents Eclipse Palette, a $19.95 Value! This amazing all-in-one palette corrects, conceals, contours, primes and highlights! Talk about versatile! And did we mention it's vegan/cruelty-free? Banish blemishes and red areas with mint green, cast away dark under eye halos with pale yellow, or neutralize excessive yellow pigmentation with lavender! Silver adds the right amount of highlighting for a glowing complexion. Whatever you need, these shades have got you covered! Get ready to look flawless this October with Coastal Scent's amazing "Eclipse" Palette!


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 3, 2014)

bubblyinthemorning said:


> So I emailed them to ask when someone could reasonably expect to get off the waitlist.  Their answer didn't really help much:
> 
> "Thank you so much for your interest in BOXYCHARM! Once you join the waiting list for a Box, if we are able to offer you a September box we will send you an email with a link for you to place your order for your September Box. We will offer the boxes in the order Charmers join the wait list. Once we completely sell out of the September box, we will send out an announcement and if you were not able to get a September box we will start sending links to subscribe for a October Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Same will occur once we begin to sell out of October, any subscribers that were unable to get an October Box that are on the waiting list will remain on the waiting list and will receive a link to subscribe early for November once that time comes therefore the waiting list will be ongoing. We hope this clears up any confusion about the waiting list, we can’t wait to dazzle you with our Boxes!"
> 
> Plus, I didn't ask about September's box which leads me to think this is just a cut-and-paste answer that hasn't been updated.


So wait, am I understanding this correctly? If you don't get off the waitlist for September, they send a message and you have to add yourself to the waitlist for October? So even if you were at the head of the line for September but just missed the last box, you might get pushed back depending on when you subscribe for October? Maybe I don't get it, but that's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 8, 2014)

They charged my card yesterday so I guess I'm off of the wait list! Woohoo!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 8, 2014)

Kind of tempted to resubscribe after these two spoilers. The waitlist is news to me though. Definitely didn't have that when I first subscribed back in June!


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 8, 2014)

I got off the wait list this morning. I would say it took…five weeks? Early last month, I think.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 8, 2014)

EdieEm said:


> I got off the wait list this morning. I would say it took…five weeks? Early last month, I think.


So you only missed one month?  Whew!!  I hated Ipsy when three months went by without getting off!


----------



## babiegurl37 (Oct 9, 2014)

I was notified about being off the wait list but I don't know now. Those two spoilers do nothing for me.


----------



## EdieEm (Oct 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So you only missed one month?  Whew!!  I hated Ipsy when three months went by without getting off!


Yes, only missed September! Ipsy took me FIVE MONTHS and I immediately rage-canceled purely out of wait list spite.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

babiegurl37 said:


> I was notified about being off the wait list but I don't know now. Those two spoilers do nothing for me.


I agree - those 2 spoilers - meh.

However, I purchased it as there are Christmas and b-day gifts around the corner, so I think that those two items can easily be gifted.


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 10, 2014)

I just got off the waitlist also.  Super excited for this box and especially the concealer palette we get this month!!!


----------



## britty (Oct 10, 2014)

I promise all you waitlisters that Boxycharm is worth it!!  I have honestly never been let down with their boxes!  They always seem to have fabulous value and send wonderful items!  Many boxes have come and gone with me, but I always look forward to Boxycharm and really don't see myself unsubbing anytime soon!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iluvcisle (Oct 10, 2014)

Signed my daughter up for Boxycharm early September and got notification she was off the waitlist and I was charged October 3rd - so about 4 weeks.  

Ipsy tip - create a Facebook page, share Ipsy (go on to the Ipsy site and it should pop up) - and then delete it on FB.  Got it in less than a week.  They call it "skip the wait".


----------



## smartinoff (Oct 10, 2014)

I am going nuts waiting for this box to ship. I can't believe no bloggers have even gotten it yet. Last month it was on yt by the 3rd. Their website says it's a $110+ value. I'm excited and I want it now. lol


----------



## buffyg (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey! Does can anyone approximate about how much of the makeup/skincare products that Boxycharm sends out is made in China? (that's one thing I didn't like about Ipsy so I ended up cancelling)

And is there any real difference between the Coastal Scents "eclipse" concealer palette, and all of the ones on ebay that are like $4 and look exactly the same?


----------



## Queennie (Oct 11, 2014)

buffyg said:


> Hey! Does can anyone approximate about how much of the makeup/skincare products that Boxycharm sends out is made in China? (that's one thing I didn't like about Ipsy so I ended up cancelling)
> 
> And is there any real difference between the Coastal Scents "eclipse" concealer palette, and all of the ones on ebay that are like $4 and look exactly the same?


Coastal Scents is different than Ebay scammers. They don't say (Or I can not tell after looking everywhere) on their website where their products are made. They do say though that they are US based and cruelty free.

For the how much of Boxycharm's products are sent out that where made in China, I will base this off of September's box.

Tarte: It says that their ingredients are imported from outside the US, but it seems like the actual products are made in the US. Also cruelty free, though they were recently sold to a Japanese company that tests on animals. 

Harvey Prince: Ship from New Jersey, but the website is weird on my computer and won't let me read all of their FAQ and information.

NCLA: Don't exactly say where they get their products from, but they are proudly LA based (Probably made in the USA).

Tarina Tarantino: "Handmade in the USA".

Coastal Scents: Like I said before.

Hope this helps!


----------



## babiegurl37 (Oct 11, 2014)

I reluctantly redubbed now that I'm off the wait list. I'm hoping the other 3 items will lift my spirits.


----------



## kayla0906 (Oct 11, 2014)

smartinoff said:


> I am going nuts waiting for this box to ship. I can't believe no bloggers have even gotten it yet. Last month it was on yt by the 3rd. Their website says it's a $110+ value. I'm excited and I want it now. lol


Some here! Mine usually ships by the second thursday in the month but the 9th came and went... now i'm getting peeved because I feel they put shipping my box on hold to take care of waitlister's first! &gt;:/


----------



## biancardi (Oct 11, 2014)

kayla0906 said:


> Some here! Mine usually ships by the second thursday in the month but the 9th came and went... now i'm getting peeved because I feel they put shipping my box on hold to take care of waitlister's first! &gt;:/


err waitlisters haven't gotten their boxes either.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 12, 2014)

Boxycharm ships differently than many of the subs. It depends on when you first subscribed and paid. They rebill you around the same time each month, I believe. Mine is always later in the month, one of the last. Not sure why nobody has gotten a box yet. Usually at least some have shipped by now.


----------



## kayla0906 (Oct 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> err waitlisters haven't gotten their boxes either.


some September waitlisters have been receiving september boxes


----------



## biancardi (Oct 12, 2014)

kayla0906 said:


> some September waitlisters have been receiving september boxes


yes, but it is october. Aren't we talking about the october boxes?  Not september?


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Oct 13, 2014)

Still impatiently waiting for BoxyCharm and ipsy's shipping/tracking code email. Ugh..


----------



## britty (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow!  Boxycharm has definitely dropped the ball on the shipping this month. They at least have a "packing box" picture or 3rd spoiler up on facebook by now...  I think this waitlist business has them in a bind, this is not like them at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nichayes (Oct 13, 2014)

Agree this is also the first month were there wasnt a third spoiler. Maybe there trying to find other items for the box. Who knows , it just seems more inconsistent than usual as of late. Hope the quality stays the same.


----------



## smartinoff (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah, seems like their shipping is wonky this month. We are closing on a house in the next week so I'd really like to get my box before I move. My fault for keeping the sub but i usually have it by the middle of the month. I don't think I'd be so bothered if they didn't keep giving the same answer on Facebook about 5 to 10 days. Just tell us it's delayed . Lol


----------



## clucus (Oct 13, 2014)

I totally agree. Usually I get an email when the payment is made, but this is the second month I didn't. If they don't ship my box in the next few days then I might not get until November because it's always taken 10+days to get to CA. I think two things are happening 1. They weren't prepared for all the new subs 2. Now they have to secure a larger amount of items and may be having a hard time doing that. Frankly, they had two very popular youtubers do videos on their YouTube channel; in addition eleventh gorgeous did a September unboxing video early in September. When you look at how many people watch all three youtubers they should have expected a huge surge of new subscribers.

Hopefully the box is worth the wait and next they have their act together...


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 14, 2014)

They said after the second spoiler that they were only going to do two this month, but it has been quiet on their end ever since. My card was charged for the box but I have never been able to figure out how to check shipping. I always receive mine at the end if the month, but by now others have received theirs and spoilers have been posted. This is weird!


----------



## kayla0906 (Oct 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, but it is october. Aren't we talking about the october boxes?  Not september?


Yes! I was just saying that I was thinking October is late because they have been spending the past two weeks sending out september boxes to waitlisters rather than sending our october boxes out.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

ahhh, I see...my waitlist was just approved last week, so I am getting the october box...


----------



## kayla0906 (Oct 14, 2014)

Anyone else notice the website says the box is a $110 dollar value and the value they are saying the first two spoilers are (added together) is already $70... so the value of the THREE items left, combined, is around $40... Makes me nervous the last three items will be crap like eyelashes, lipgloss, and nailpolish.... but I know I just need to have faith... boxycharm has NEVER let me down.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

kayla0906 said:


> Yes! I was just saying that I was thinking October is late because they have been spending the past two weeks sending out september boxes to waitlisters rather than sending our october boxes out.


I don't think anyone who got off the wait list got September, they were out of boxes and had to send a ton of items for replacements.


----------



## Queennie (Oct 14, 2014)

kayla0906 said:


> Anyone else notice the website says the box is a $110 dollar value and the value they are saying the first two spoilers are (added together) is already $70... so the value of the THREE items left, combined, is around $40... Makes me nervous the last three items will be crap like eyelashes, lipgloss, and nailpolish.... but I know I just need to have faith... boxycharm has NEVER let me down.


I was thinking the same thing, maybe they are deluxe size samples.


----------



## clucus (Oct 14, 2014)

kayla0906 said:


> Anyone else notice the website says the box is a $110 dollar value and the value they are saying the first two spoilers are (added together) is already $70... so the value of the THREE items left, combined, is around $40... Makes me nervous the last three items will be crap like eyelashes, lipgloss, and nailpolish.... but I know I just need to have faith... boxycharm has NEVER let me down.


I think they have sent out nail polish or some kind of lip product in almost every box. So I think you can count on at least one of those... Actually I feel like there has been a lip product in almost every box since May? Idk I've had the box since June and it's annoying to me that they haven't even said shipping is delayed. Even thought they are within their 10 days subscribers who have been there longer then September know this month is 100% not the norm. Hopefully the box quality is the same...but like you pointed out, 3 products and $40..not looking good


----------



## smartinoff (Oct 14, 2014)

Maybe there will be a face mask, eye liner and lip tar. That's my guess for the last $40 a that might go with the theme. I'm just hoping there is no glitter. lol Do they send things like face masks?


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 14, 2014)

I've been subbed for 6 months and haven't seen any masks yet. But I'd love one (I'm a total mask fiend). I also haven't gotten anything glittery &lt;yet&gt; so I'm not concerned about that, though it is Halloween...I think a liner and a lip product are very likely based on last boxes and general value. I hope it's not an OCC lip tar like I got from Glossy. I really didn't like the formula or colors (I wound up with 3 boxes due to my old and new 3 month subs overlapping, then the "I'm sorry" box many are getting). Now I really want a mask!



smartinoff said:


> Maybe there will be a face mask, eye liner and lip tar. That's my guess for the last $40 a that might go with the theme. I'm just hoping there is no glitter. lol Do they send things like face masks?


----------



## britty (Oct 14, 2014)

Got my shipping notice!


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Oct 14, 2014)

Got my shipping notice too! Just now!!


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 15, 2014)

I also received my shipping notice today.  I was hoping there would be more spoilers by now, Boxycharm has become my favorite sub and I'm looking forward to finding out what's coming   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smartinoff (Oct 15, 2014)

I am so happy we are getting shipping notices! I felt like people were about to get crazy! I'm happy to see that mine had actually moved and that is not still waiting to be picked up. I wish I had the gusto to go spoiler free since I've already waited this long. lol


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

no shipping notice for me yet.  I wonder if it is because I just got off waitlist?


----------



## Cluck Gable (Oct 15, 2014)

I got my shipping notice today, too. Exciting!! :mussical:

I think I read on their facebook page that they were only releasing two spoilers this month and leaving the rest as a *~surprise~*. Personally I like knowing what is coming my way, but I do appreciate that others like not knowing. Different strokes for different folks and all that.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Oct 15, 2014)

Shipping notice for me too!


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm becoming so impatient... I want to know what items we got!! I've been searching for spoilers/unboxing everyday with no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## britty (Oct 16, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> I'm becoming so impatient... I want to know what items we got!! I've been searching for spoilers/unboxing everyday with no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Glad I'm not the only one... I have a lot of down time at work today and keep google searching "boxycharm october 2014."  No luck for me either!!


----------



## sweetietaa (Oct 17, 2014)

Did anyone get there box yet?


----------



## smartinoff (Oct 17, 2014)

I have my fingers crossed that someone gets their box today! I am tired of waiting for spoilers. lol I have become an instagram stalker lol.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

no shipping notice for me.  I will wait until monday and then email them.  It is getting to be late in the month for an october box.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 17, 2014)

No shipping yet, here either...I was charged on the 9th, so I guess I should give them until Monday, too.  Weird month, I am actually going to receive my Glossybox before Boxycharm!


----------



## kayla0906 (Oct 17, 2014)

someone posted their box to the boxycharm fb page!


----------



## kayla0906 (Oct 17, 2014)

looks like there is a sixth item, starlooks eyeliner!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 17, 2014)

ohhhh no.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just subscribed to boxycharm last month but if they're going to turn into Ipsy with the be a bombshell and starlooks nonsense then I'm canceling. At least the concealer palette makes up for it this month.


----------



## smartinoff (Oct 17, 2014)

I feel a little let down with the brands too! Hoping is not so underwhelming once I get it but I doubt it. I'm still most excited about the palette and serum.

ETA: if I get the purple shadow the box will be redeemed. lol I'm so fickle. BUT I also can't say that I've ever gotten the color I want in any sub. lol


----------



## nicolispicoli (Oct 17, 2014)

Hmmm, while I love the two spoilers, the other items are not that exciting for me. Oh well, still worth 20 bucks I suppose.


----------



## kayla0906 (Oct 17, 2014)

The Starlooks Ultra Gem Pencils are coming in EVERY color. So we probably arent getting basic, boring black!

also, the nailpolish is by Cult &amp; Commerse, which looks to be a brand new company... The polish is supposed to have some type of affect in sunlight? I'm pretty pumped for this, to be honest... and it is a halloween line, so we're getting all deep fall colors!

I am also seeing the bombshell eyeshadows in MANY different colors. This could be a real blast!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 17, 2014)

I am excited too! I can't wait to try out the nail polish! Fun!


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 17, 2014)

I think this is one of the few times I need to get the box in my hands to make my decision. The items seem kind of meh right now but if they have the right colors it could be a fun box.


----------



## Jen51 (Oct 17, 2014)

I am really happy about the things they didn't spoiler.  I love nail polish, and Starlooks is always good.  I have never gotten a BAB item that I liked,  but I adore eye shadow and I'm willing to give it a shot.  I'm not real excited about the contouring palette though.  I have never been into contouring and I just don't see myself using it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

I am fine with the starlooks eyeliner - I love them!!  And the BAB eyeshadow is actually one of their only products that I like - I loved my BAB Bora Bora quad that I received earlier this year.

The coastal scents &amp; the serum  - I will not use.  But I will use the other products - hopefully they are in great colors!


----------



## babiegurl37 (Oct 17, 2014)

I finally resub and this is what I get. Smh. Oooh well, I'll give November a chance before deciding on bailing... Again.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm on the waiting list, but I'm still on the fence about whether or not I really want to sub to this box.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 18, 2014)

Anyone actually get their Oct box yet? I know some have gotten shipping emails but I haven't heard anything yet. I know they said there was a delay but I haven't heard anything since then. Are there any shipping updates? I sent them a message but if they stay true to form, I won't get an answer until early Nov.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2014)

Okay, I was kind of "meh" about BaB and Starlooks, BUT:

I have a BaB eyeshadow and a quad and it actually isn't bad. I mean, it's not so mindblowing that I would go out and buy more, but the ones I have are decent, pretty nicely pigmented and they last over my primer.

The gem pencils are the only Starlooks product I really find exciting, and I think they're amazing, so happy about that.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm pretty excited about this box!  I totally wanted the Eclipse palette and the serum so I already knew I was getting my money's worth.  But a color changing Halloween nail polish set?! Yes, please!  I don't mind Starlooks or bab but they're basically freebies for me considering the rest of the box.


----------



## Jen51 (Oct 18, 2014)

I got my box today but both of the brushes in the nail polishes are hard as rocks.  I can't use them at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 19, 2014)

Got my box today. SPOILERS in this post!

Nail polishes are horrible! The brushes leave streaks, the gray is harder than the purple. Unusable. I've had better dollar polishes. Such a bummer. How can anyone make that and decide it's ready for the public??

Serum felt really good on my hand and I'm excited to research it and start using it.

I love the eyeliner I got the color green called ultra hunter.

I got the bora bora blue eyeshadow. I'm not sure if im going to try that one. I have blue shadow already and i prefer mineral so it's up for trade.

I haven't tried the concealers yet but it looks fun to play with I just wish it came with a brush or at least a spot to keep a brush in it.


----------



## Queennie (Oct 19, 2014)

Super excited for the concealer palette! Hope it is creamy and not drying!
The serum is good, happy that it is full sized!!

Hope I do not get the eyeliner in sliver, as I have already have it from Ipsy (I know it is a different product, but it is similar and by the same brand)! I hope to get a gold or rose gold is they have it!
Hope my eyeshadow shade is nice!

Hopeing the formulation is better than what people have said about the nail polish though..


----------



## smartinoff (Oct 20, 2014)

My box should be here today! I'm supposed to be packing and cleaning to move this weekend but I'm just sitting here waiting for my box. lol


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 20, 2014)

Am I the only one who has still not received a shipping notification? &lt;_&lt;


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

linabunnie said:


> Am I the only one who has still not received a shipping notification? &lt;_&lt;


no, you aren't.  I haven't gotten one and I am a bit upset about this


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no, you aren't.  I haven't gotten one and I am a bit upset about this


At this point, it's looking like we will be charged for our second box before we even receive the first one.  I am soo over it!  Thinking about calling for a refund.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Oct 20, 2014)

Boxycharm posted on their facebook and instagram that the brushes on the polish need to be soaked in acetone or they will softer with time.


----------



## clucus (Oct 20, 2014)

I just got my box and I am really happy. The nail polish brushes don't seem that hard to me, and I think the suggested quick soak in acetone is no big deal. I do not see how the polish is worth $21, but I love the colors. I don't see why people complain about the star looks eye liner, it's so creamy! I got the purple one thankfully. Only disappointment is the eye shadow, I got blue. But I guess I shouldn't complain too much because I got the coastal scents palette I wanted last month. Another win for me, I was worried but clearly should not have doubted! Maybe I should stop reading the car on fb. People are too negative. I hope everyone else is just as happy!

Edit: impressed with the packaging, all in a sealed bubble wrap bag inside the box.


----------



## nichayes (Oct 20, 2014)

No shipping email for me I hate just wating for my box to show up. But thats how its been for me for the last 2 months


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 20, 2014)

This is the third month I've had to make contact just to get them to charge me. I'm pretty fed up with chasing this sub constantly. Last month I wasn't billed until the very end of the month and didn't get my box until the first week of this month. For some reason, I'm a current subscriber whose box gets overlooked every. Single. Month. As in, they respond that it was a mistake/oversight. So, since I've neither gotten a shipping email nor a response to my inquiry yet, this will be my last month. It's a shame since I love the boxes themselves. But I don't love having to hound the company to send it. I have a job already.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Oct 20, 2014)

I got my box today.



Spoiler



The Coastal Scents palette is a disappointment for me. i have fair skin, and only one of the colors (besides the green and pink) look like it would work with my skin tone.
I got the eyeshadow in olive (Sinful), which isn't that great a color for me.
Got the Starlooks eyeshadow in Ultra Violet--not sure about the color yet. I tried to find it on the Starlooks website to avoid unsealing it in case I want to swap, but that color isn't listed on there. So I wonder if it's discontinued?
Will have to try out the serum.
And like the shade of the purple polish but don't really want to have to soak the brush in acetone.
So this wasn't a particularly great month for me with Boxycharm, but I'll keep subscribing for another month or two (since by then I should also have enough charms to redeem for something).


----------



## Jen51 (Oct 20, 2014)

I got the eyeliner in Ultra Violet too and I love it.  It is a gorgeous color and it is incredibly smooth and creamy.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 20, 2014)

I love the serum! My face is so soft. How long do we have to soak the brushes?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

anyone get a reply from boxy charm yet about the missing shipping notices?


----------



## clucus (Oct 20, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I love the serum! My face is so soft. How long do we have to soak the brushes?


Took me less then 30 seconds and the brushes work fine after! Not sure why so many people freaked out on fb lol


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

well, soaking brushes isn't what people have to do with a new, unexpired product.  It sounds like a defective or expired product.


----------



## nichayes (Oct 21, 2014)

Agree biancardi, beauty box five sent out old cuticle oil with stiff brushes before. Its defective or expired.


----------



## nichayes (Oct 21, 2014)

No email for me yet. And no box in todays mail ethier


----------



## clucus (Oct 21, 2014)

Well since they teamed up to release their new line in the box I doubt that its expired.  Defective likely; but a few seconds soak in nail polish remover fixes the defect.  It's not a huge inconvenience.

I know I was annoyed with the shipping so you guys must be super mad; it's unbelievable you ladies have yet to get a tracking #! That is unacceptable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 21, 2014)

I've actually had a company send me nail polish like this before with the same explanation and instructions. So I don't think it's defective. I don't really see the point but it's an easy fix so i don't mind.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 21, 2014)

Fashion Diva said:


> This is the third month I've had to make contact just to get them to charge me. I'm pretty fed up with chasing this sub constantly. Last month I wasn't billed until the very end of the month and didn't get my box until the first week of this month. For some reason, I'm a current subscriber whose box gets overlooked every. Single. Month. As in, they respond that it was a mistake/oversight. So, since I've neither gotten a shipping email nor a response to my inquiry yet, this will be my last month. It's a shame since I love the boxes themselves. But I don't love having to hound the company to send it. I have a job already.


. 
I think I am in a similar boat. I have subscribed since June, they charge me every month, but the last two months I have had to email them to get my box. I emailed them on Friday and have heard nothing yet. People who were wait listed have already gotten theirs. I hate that you can't check the status on their website.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

amyd1259 said:


> I've actually had a company send me nail polish like this before with the same explanation and instructions. So I don't think it's defective. I don't really see the point but it's an easy fix so i don't mind.


I never heard of this before for a new product.   I've been using nailpolish for decades (older than dirt here) and only old nailpolish or defective items have this issue.

If this is a trend to explain away bad batches of nailpolishes, well, it seems to be working.


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 21, 2014)

Can someone please tell me where Boxycharm ships from? Thanks!


----------



## splash79 (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm also one of the ones that haven't received a shipping notice and today will be 10 business days.  I just got off the waitlist, so they haven't made a great first impression, especially if I have to email them to find out what is going on.  And after reading some of the replies they've made to subscribers on their facebook page, I'll be cancelling my subscription.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

I really loathe their customer service.  They are snide and sarcastic.  I ask a direct question and they respond back with a quote from their help page.  Hello?  I was asking for more detailed information.  Then they ask a question instead of responding to my very direct question

I don't know why people on FB are gushing over their CS.  I find Boxy Charm's CS to be horrid.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I'm also one of the ones that haven't received a shipping notice and today will be 10 business days.  I just got off the waitlist, so they haven't made a great first impression, especially if I have to email them to find out what is going on.  And after reading some of the replies they've made to subscribers on their facebook page, I'll be cancelling my subscription.


yeah, they are sarcastic little snits, aren't they?


----------



## clucus (Oct 21, 2014)

linabunnie said:


> Can someone please tell me where Boxycharm ships from? Thanks!


Fort Lauderdale, FL


----------



## splash79 (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, they are sarcastic little snits, aren't they?


They absolutely are.  One comment I read was from a subscriber who wanted to know why she hadn't received a response about something, since it had been 3 days.  The response she received was to inform her that they respond within 72 hours, then they had the gall to pull up the email she sent, quoting the date and time it was sent, then telling her that CS still had another 4 hours or so to get back to her.

From what I've gathered from their responses on FB is that they will happily take your money immediately, then you should sit down, shut up, and not bother them until 10 business days are up, then prepare to wait another 3 business days before they will address any questions.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I really loathe their customer service.  They are snide and sarcastic.  I ask a direct question and they respond back with a quote from their help page.  Hello?  I was asking for more detailed information.  Then they ask a question instead of responding to my very direct question
> 
> I don't know why people on FB are gushing over their CS.  I find Boxy Charm's CS to be horrid.


 I totally agree with you .  I had a missing item in last months box and they gave me some charms. They were not nice in the emails when I asked them questions.  They were not professional sounding.   They also cancelled my account for no reason this month after they charged me.  My credit card is fine now I cant get them to answer any emails    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

I am not getting anywhere with them.  I want out of this subscription.  Shitty horrible CS and no tracking. If I were a new company, I would not treat my customers like this.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 21, 2014)

Yikes! I've been stalking this forum waiting for another good box to jump in on (my last one was with the tarte cheek stain), but it sounds like this company is really struggling. Late boxes, no tracking, weird nail polish (I've never had to soak a brush on a new polish!), snarky/sh!tty customer service...No thanks!


----------



## kayla0906 (Oct 21, 2014)

i am so in love with my box this month. i had no faith I'd get my preferred shades of eye shadow or eyeliner (since I've been with them for a few months and ALWAYS get the exact shade i want, i figured my luck would run out)... but, I managed to get a beautiful brown eye shadow called "Starlet" and the Ultra Olive eyeliner... both are TO DIE FOR. I'm so giddy. also, this nail polish is great. I'm currently wearing the grey and it changes between a grey and black, depending on the natural light.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

BTW - they just pulled that stunt with me - I private messaged Boxy Charm's facebook and they looked UP MY inquiry and because I am a few hours short of 72 hours, they didn't bother to answer my question, but instead scolded me

Horrid customer service - they have a lot of nerve to come back after looking up my account and instead of answering my question, telling me that 72 hours has not elapsed yet.

I don't care how great the products are - crappy CS will doom you forever.  I won't be recommending this sub to anyone.


----------



## splash79 (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> BTW - they just pulled that stunt with me - I private messaged Boxy Charm's facebook and they looked UP MY inquiry and because I am a few hours short of 72 hours, they didn't bother to answer my question, but instead scolded me
> 
> Horrid customer service - they have a lot of nerve to come back after looking up my account and instead of answering my question, telling me that 72 hours has not elapsed yet.
> 
> I don't care how great the products are - crappy CS will doom you forever.  I won't be recommending this sub to anyone.


I can't believe they pulled that stunt with someone else.  I ended up emailing them to see about my tracking number and something occurred to me.  Since they ask people to wait until 10 business days to contact them, then ask them to wait an additional 3 business days for a reply, that can end up being a huge chunk of a month.

I'll use mine as an example.  I subscribed on Wednesday, the 8th.  I forgot about Columbus Day, so assuming that doesn't count as a business day, my 10 days would be Wednesday, the 22nd.  If I emailed on the 22nd, 72 hours would fall on a Saturday, so they wouldn't get back to me until Monday, the 27th.  That is just absurd to me.

I realize that I should have researched this further prior to trying them out, but the boxes seemed to get great reviews places and I wanted to try them out.  For people who have been with Boxy Charm for awhile, is typical of them?


----------



## kayla0906 (Oct 21, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I can't believe they pulled that stunt with someone else.  I ended up emailing them to see about my tracking number and something occurred to me.  Since they ask people to wait until 10 business days to contact them, then ask them to wait an additional 3 business days for a reply, that can end up being a huge chunk of a month.
> 
> I'll use mine as an example.  I subscribed on Wednesday, the 8th.  I forgot about Columbus Day, so assuming that doesn't count as a business day, my 10 days would be Wednesday, the 22nd.  If I emailed on the 22nd, 72 hours would fall on a Saturday, so they wouldn't get back to me until Monday, the 27th.  That is just absurd to me.
> 
> I realize that I should have researched this further prior to trying them out, but the boxes seemed to get great reviews places and I wanted to try them out.  For people who have been with Boxy Charm for awhile, is typical of them?


This is not at all typical of boxycharm. They have amazing customer service typically. I think the massive influx of new subscribers, the slightly delayed shipping, the nailpolish situation, the brand new waitlist, and a few other problems they may be having that we dont know about are playing into some serious issues for them. They are probably working their hardest to get to everyone but are using their full 72 hours to respond because theyre probably SWAMPED. I'd give them the BOTD. They've always been good to me.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Oct 21, 2014)

kayla0906 said:


> This is not at all typical of boxycharm. They have amazing customer service typically. I think the massive influx of new subscribers, the slightly delayed shipping, the nailpolish situation, the brand new waitlist, and a few other problems they may be having that we dont know about are playing into some serious issues for them. They are probably working their hardest to get to everyone but are using their full 72 hours to respond because theyre probably SWAMPED. I'd give them the BOTD. They've always been good to me.


Same here! I've been with them almost a year now, and they have always had great customer service when it came to me. I have contacted them a few times with a few problems and they have always been on it within 2 to 3 days like they say. The customer service rep has always been very kind and professional and quite joyful actually which I can't say anything bad about. They always treated me very fairly, and fix my problem to the best of their ability. I would still recommend this service to anyone. They're my favorite subscription service with me trying over 7 or more similar subscription services. They are still by far my favorite! As for their customer service the past month, they have run into a few problems with boxes that have fallen back on the companies they are using in their boxes so I'm sure they've dealt with problems that they haven't had to deal with before and have been swamped as someone else has said, with a lot of on usual problems that they normally don't have to deal with. I is well give them the benefit of the doubt, I mean not all subscription services are perfect. The nail polish can be soaked which isn't the first time I've heard of this having to be done with new polishes. And trust me I have at least 100 bottles of polish. The Harvey prints perfumes spilt out but that was due to a manufactor problem. So, unfortunately, in their defense they had to replace a lot of boxes do to someone else's problem which could've set them back in many ways. I'm still amazed by their boxes and customer service so I will definitely continue to subscribe to them and recommend them to anyone. Just one Time of us not having five star service we give them a bad rep that they don't deserve. This is one time out of more than one (2) years. I love BoxyCharm honestly


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Oct 21, 2014)

Ohhh the typos I have in that post. Dang autocorrect! Please excuse them!


----------



## britty (Oct 21, 2014)

I am so surprised that y'all have having such issue with Boxycharm, they ahve never once been snarky or sarcastic with me. I really enjoy their boxes, in fact I cancelled a lot of mine for a while (until black Friday) but I kept my Boxycharm!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

It isn't just the delays in response.  They have been snotty as hell to me.  I asked last month to clarify the waitlist as their email and FAQ is a bit confusing...

Snotty and with an attitude.  Nope, not for me. I am not some person who takes crap and eats it with a smile. I pay for a service and I am not getting anything free from them.  If they want to retain new customers, this isn't the way to do it.  If you are a customer that has been with them for a long time, you might see another side, but a new customer...

well, you know the saying about first impressions.   And right now, Boxy Charm - their first impression to me is that they are awful.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

also, why are they so SWAMPED?  They took my money on 10/7 - they weren't swamped then.  I wouldn't have to email them if they would just send out the product that I paid for.

If they are SWAMPED, that is of their own doing and not the customer's fault.  If they can look up the inquiry to be snotty about the time it was submitted, but not tell me my tracking number, that speaks volumes about their customer service to me.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 21, 2014)

I emailed them regarding my loyalty charms (450 charms for having subscribed for 3 consecutive months) and in the same email asked about October shipping.  They responded regarding my missing charms, that they had "found them and put them where they belong", but didn't even address the October box.  So, I sent another email about my box which was charged on October 9, with no word of shipping yet, and am waiting to hear back.  Not happy, but trying to be patient.  Last month the same thing happened and they acted like, "oh it just shipped today, no big deal" but it was also over that 10 day mark.  I hope they get it together, I really like this box.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 21, 2014)

We'll, I'm officially done with Boxy. I finally got a response, after 7 full days, saying they tried to charge me on Oct 5 but my card was declined. I then presented them with proof by way of my credit card statement showing the completed transaction via attachment with added written verification from my bank. The response? Oh, sorry don't know what happened but you won't be getting a box since we're "almost" sold out for Oct. And even better than the lie + non-apology, they said the only way I could get another box after this was to cancel my subscription and then resub, but that I'd be placed on the wait list, but they'd do me the favor if giving me priority on the list. Are you freaking kidding me? So you failed to charge my card, oh wait, you did charge it, but didn't send me a box and now that I caught you in the lie since I definitely was charged 3 weeks ago, there's no apology or "we'll get it right to you" but instead I'm told I'm getting nothing and that I'll be placed on a wait list, as a current subscriber for 4 months (this is month 4)? I've honestly never had such awful customer service or seen such complete buffoonery from a business. And by the way, no mention at all of a refund! I had to ASK for it. I guess I was making a $21 donation for no box and being wait listed? I will never, ever give them another dime. Worst. Sub. Ever. I don't give a tiny rat's patootie what they send now.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 21, 2014)

Amen and hallelujah, pass the collection plate! See my post below; I busted them in an outright lie about charging me, to which they not only responded witchily by refusing to send me the box they charged me for 3 weeks ago (took 7 days to even get this response; had to ask for a refund) but to dump me onto the wait list as a thank you. Way to treat current subscribers. Screw up my shipping for 3 months and make me chase down my box, I'll stick with you. Lie to me and steal my money then penalize me for daring to question you about it? I'll drop you like a bad habit and tell the world about it.



biancardi said:


> also, why are they so SWAMPED?  They took my money on 10/7 - they weren't swamped then.  I wouldn't have to email them if they would just send out the product that I paid for.
> 
> If they are SWAMPED, that is of their own doing and not the customer's fault.  If they can look up the inquiry to be snotty about the time it was submitted, but not tell me my tracking number, that speaks volumes about their customer service to me.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

yeah, and I see the  girls on the FB page over there - there was one girl who called anyone who complained #whinylittlewitches (with a b instead of a w)

wow.  wow.  This notion that someone else (and not just one or two, but a lot of people) could be having horrid service is so alien to them that they attack the other customers.  It is as bad as the ipsy FB page.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 21, 2014)

Be sure you check your card statement. They claimed they had tried to charge me and my card was declined. When I checked and then proved I had been charged, then they changed their story to "I don't know what happened but you're not getting a box and your account has to be cancelled and you have to resub and be wait listed." It sounds like you're in the same boat as me. I'm sending a demand to delete all of my personal and CC info ASAP. I don't want these incompetent liars to have access to my card in any way or I'll eventually be charged again for a nonexistent box after my account was "cancelled" (it happened to a friend in August and I assumed it was a one time glitch). Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice....



Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I totally agree with you .  I had a missing item in last months box and they gave me some charms. They were not nice in the emails when I asked them questions.  They were not professional sounding.   They also cancelled my account for no reason this month after they charged me.  My credit card is fine now I cant get them to answer any emails    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 21, 2014)

You have got to be kidding me!?!? Is this being run from someone's basement? I stuck by them when they were sending out sketchy product from 3rd party wholesalers, a la Red Carpet Box and Posh Pod, and they cleaned it up and began working with brands directly. I thought they had turned a corner. Apparently not. Who handles their CS/social media, a bunch of teenage girls?


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 21, 2014)

They are saying on Facebook that the nail polish company added "extra lacquer" to the brushes to prevent them fraying during transit. Has anyone ever heard of such a thing?? I've bought MANY bottles of nail polish online that had to be shipped to me, and they never had the bristles glued together, and they never arrived frayed from shipping either. That doesn't strike me as realistic. If a company is going to do something weird like that, they need to send a card with their product with instructions on how to fix it. So strange.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 21, 2014)

That's not even close to why folks are complaining. Lying, stealing and then being thanked by having your account cancelled and wait listed when you dare to ask for a refund for a box you're told you will never get? That's legit cause to complain. I've been with them for the duration and it's been a struggle from the word go in one way or another. I've overlooked and stayed mum about a LOT, never once asking for anything or complaining to them (though the last 3 months I've had to formally request they actually ship my box because, by their written admission "they forgot"), but this was the last straw. And I definitely don't think it's professional having your social media reps name calling customers on Facebook. Seriously? We aren't talking about a broken item here. I'm talking about outright fraud. And since I'm a federal prosecutor, I know it when I see it.



LiveLaughLayne said:


> Same here! I've been with them almost a year now, and they have always had great customer service when it came to me. I have contacted them a few times with a few problems and they have always been on it within 2 to 3 days like they say. The customer service rep has always been very kind and professional and quite joyful actually which I can't say anything bad about. They always treated me very fairly, and fix my problem to the best of their ability. I would still recommend this service to anyone. They're my favorite subscription service with me trying over 7 or more similar subscription services. They are still by far my favorite! As for their customer service the past month, they have run into a few problems with boxes that have fallen back on the companies they are using in their boxes so I'm sure they've dealt with problems that they haven't had to deal with before and have been swamped as someone else has said, with a lot of on usual problems that they normally don't have to deal with. I is well give them the benefit of the doubt, I mean not all subscription services are perfect. The nail polish can be soaked which isn't the first time I've heard of this having to be done with new polishes. And trust me I have at least 100 bottles of polish. The Harvey prints perfumes spilt out but that was due to a manufactor problem. So, unfortunately, in their defense they had to replace a lot of boxes do to someone else's problem which could've set them back in many ways. I'm still amazed by their boxes and customer service so I will definitely continue to subscribe to them and recommend them to anyone. Just one Time of us not having five star service we give them a bad rep that they don't deserve. This is one time out of more than one (2) years. I love BoxyCharm honestly


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 21, 2014)

My surmise? They've gone back to wholesale buying again, hence defective products. It's admittedly how they began, sourcing from eBay and Amazon wholesalers of "makeup lots." If they've gotten this big by using some legit direct relationships with brands, it is reasonable to see how they would increase profit margin by mixing in wholesale items from third party sellers. They're another sub who didn't disclose sources until called on it by folks here and on MSA. I was one of them back those who questioned my product origins back then. This isn't to say they can't be defective brand product, but it certainly seems more plausible they are buying and sending defective/odd product lots to handle the influx of new subscribers. God it feels like Red Carpet Box again.



lyncaf said:


> They are saying on Facebook that the nail polish company added "extra lacquer" to the brushes to prevent them fraying during transit. Has anyone ever heard of such a thing?? I've bought MANY bottles of nail polish online that had to be shipped to me, and they never had the bristles glued together, and they never arrived frayed from shipping either. That doesn't strike me as realistic. If a company is going to do something weird like that, they need to send a card with their product with instructions on how to fix it. So strange.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 22, 2014)

I received my box today and I'm honestly not really in to any if it's contents. There have been some other great months with Boxycharm but this is not one of them for me.

I might just toss the polishes since they are not colors I would wear and I don't want to gift them to someone and have to tell the giftee to soak the brushes in acetone

The eyeshadow came in a royal blue color which is just not to my taste.

The Starlooks liner is the olive color which I do think will be super pretty, but I have oily eyes and have found liquid liner works best for me so I don't think I will ever use this.

The serum and concealer pallet are nice but I already have products I use for those purposes which I already like.

I'm a bit disappointed but that's OK, I know l won't love all the boxes.

And even though this box is mostly a bust for me it's not all Boxycharms fault.

The customer service issues I am reading about however are super disappointing.


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm okay with a lackluster box every once a while, that happens, but I am definitely not okay with crap customer service. I've always had really good customer service with them but from the looks of it, they clearly took on too much and the way they are handling it is not okay.

I hope they get their crap together. I love this sub but I won't be sticking around if they continue to treat their customers like morons.


----------



## fabgirl (Oct 22, 2014)

I may just be having a bad day but I just got my box. Bright green eyeliner (ultra hunter) and olive green shadow. Both are hideous for me. I've gotten 3 boxes in tworking days and they are have horrible color selections for me. Bright green or bright blue eyeliner/ shadows, coral/taupe lips. Ugggh Maybe I'm just over makeup boxes. Sorry rant over


----------



## clucus (Oct 23, 2014)

I have been a subscriber since June and never had one problem. I had a melted lipstick and they sent a new one no issues or being "snotty". Reading everything here and on FB I am SO worried about continuing. If next month is not better I am considering canceling


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 23, 2014)

I still have not received a shipping notification.  I emailed them on Monday and still no response.  Very frustrated with this company!!!


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 23, 2014)

Here's their story... Def NOT in my spam folder ugghhhh!  Do they have a customer service number?

We have already shipped the boxes out, but some of our Charmers have not received the tracking email. Our boxy-shipping team is currently looking into this! Please make sure that the email is not in your spam folder. Your box is probably on its way, but just to make sure, our Customer Service Department can look into your account and verify that it is indeed on its way! To email us, please log into your account, access the FAQs page and click "Email Us". A representative will get back to you within 24 to 72 business hours. If you would still like to cancel, please send us a private message so we can better assist you. xo


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

linabunnie said:


> Here's their story... Def NOT in my spam folder ugghhhh!  Do they have a customer service number?
> 
> We have already shipped the boxes out, but some of our Charmers have not received the tracking email. Our boxy-shipping team is currently looking into this! Please make sure that the email is not in your spam folder. Your box is probably on its way, but just to make sure, our Customer Service Department can look into your account and verify that it is indeed on its way! To email us, please log into your account, access the FAQs page and click "Email Us". A representative will get back to you within 24 to 72 business hours. If you would still like to cancel, please send us a private message so we can better assist you. xo


yeah, it isn't in my spam folder.  It has been now over 72 hours and they haven't gotten back to me yet to know where my dam box is.


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, it isn't in my spam folder.  It has been now over 72 hours and they haven't gotten back to me yet to know where my dam box is.


Not a very good first impression.  I tried to message them on facebook asking where my box is and if it has NOT shipped yet I would like a refund and to cancel my subscription ASAP!

Doubt I will ever get a response.


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 23, 2014)

Finally got a response from them.  Said my box has been shipped and gave me a tracking number which states they barely sent out an electronic notification for pickup today. Ugghhh! At least I'm getting somewhere with them, I guess.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

better than what I am getting - I opened my ticket up a day before yours and nothing yet.  And they have the effing nerve to state that they respond to the tickets in the order in which they were received because that would be unfair to do otherwise.


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> better than what I am getting - I opened my ticket up a day before yours and nothing yet.  And they have the effing nerve to state that they respond to the tickets in the order in which they were received because that would be unfair to do otherwise.


Hope they get back to you soon!!! I am definitely having second thoughts about keeping this subscription.  It's like a flashback of Glossybox all over again. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

I got my refund, which tells me they never sent it out - this is their lame response to me



> Thank so much for contacting BOXYCHARM! We are so sorry about the delay in our response, we were not aware that you did not receive your box. We are so sad to see you go. As requested we have gone ahead and cancelled your account and we have issued you a refund. We truly apologize about the inconvenience this caused.



err, I opened up a ticket stating that I did not have my box, nor a shipping notice.  Whatever.

Thank goodness I am not dealing with them again.  They lied thru their teeth.


----------



## splash79 (Oct 23, 2014)

I received my tracking email and, 30 minutes later, received a response to my email that said my box has just started the shipping process.  It makes me wonder if they had forgotten to ship my box out.  My gut is telling me to cancel, so that's what I'm going to do.  They might be a good sub, but they haven't made a good first impression to me and it's not worth the bother at the moment.  I might try them again next year when they hopefully have worked out their issues.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm weirdly entertained by reading the complaints on their Facebook page (and glad that I cancelled). The stuff that the person running the FB page is saying doesn't seem to match what customer service is actually doing. For instance, the FB rep says that they don't have any emails older than 72 hours, so they are on schedule, but several people (here and there) have said they've taken longer. So if you don't get a response do they just say they didn't get your message? Then on FB they also say that they have shipped out all the boxes now, but people are still getting messages from CS saying that their box is going to be sent in the next shipment. What a mess!


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone elses email say their on a 12 month sub???


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I'm weirdly entertained by reading the complaints on their Facebook page (and glad that I cancelled). The stuff that the person running the FB page is saying doesn't seem to match what customer service is actually doing. For instance, the FB rep says that they don't have any emails older than 72 hours, so they are on schedule, but several people (here and there) have said they've taken longer. So if you don't get a response do they just say they didn't get your message? Then on FB they also say that they have shipped out all the boxes now, but people are still getting messages from CS saying that their box is going to be sent in the next shipment. What a mess!


yeah, cause they just refunded me for october (need to check with my cc company to make sure that happened) and that was a few hours ago.

boxes were not all shipped out.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 23, 2014)

I finally heard back from C/S...they scolded me for checking too early.  I was charged on the 9th, so technically the day I emailed, which was yesterday was only 9 business days, but out of the kindness of their hearts they checked on my box and it was sent to their shipping partner today.  Then, even more magically, I received my shipping notice about an hour later.  Wow, just wow!  I like this box and I don't want to unsub, but I am not an idiot, I don't appreciate being treated like one, and really, if you charge me on the 9th, it should be shipped within 10 calendar days, that is more than enough time, everyone is getting the same box!  I truly believe they had forgotten about it and I wouldn't have heard anything if I didn't keep inquiring.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

scolding seems to be their favorite thing.  Sorry, but first impressions matter and their CS really is bad.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 23, 2014)

I received my first and last Boxy Charm box today. Not only did it come a long time after they charged me but the three makeup products have parabens. I'm not normally an ingredient checker for beauty products but since there are so many sketchy comments about the nail polish and I've heard nightmare stories about be a bombshell's mascara I thought I'd at least read the back of the packages in this box. The serum seems fine but I'm hesitant to use it considering that they sent it with a box of very low grade cosmetics. I'm not impressed in the slightest.


----------



## britty (Oct 24, 2014)

Got mine in! My eye shadow was broken, but I'll leave it alone... I don't care much for BaB anyway.


----------



## Sadejane (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm so disappointed in BoxyCharm this month.  I vowed that the second I start getting Be A Bombshell or Starlooks from a sub, I'm out.  This month I also had Starlooks in my Ipsy bag (it was a tiny lipgloss). . so, I'm done with both subs.  

I'd also like to point out that Boxycharm  (it shows as Goldybox) is the only purchase made on my credit card in months.  I was overseas and received notification about fraudulent activity on my card.  It was a nightmare to get through to customer service and even though I didn't need to use this card on my trip, I was so stressed out and incurred a huge phone bill while trying to straighten it out.   

PLEASE please please . . .check your credit card statements thoroughly and make sure you recognize all the charges.  My charges were fairly small, less than a few dollars from each fraudulent transaction.  BUT. . I'm guessing they start with small charges just to see if they go through, then go for the big ticket items.    I do think it had something to do with Boxycharm and I'm not going to renew my credit card information with them for next month. 

As for this month's box:  

Nailpolish -  Cheap, cheap formula that smells chock full of nasty chemicals.  My brushes were also stiff and unusable, which is fine because I don't want to expose myself to that toxic stuff.   I'll probably just toss both. 

Coastal Scents palette -  I played around with it a bit and some of the colors were better/creamier than others.  It's cheap, but at least it was something unique for a sub box. 

Palmetto serum -  The ingredients are nice and it looks like a good, basic serum.  

Be A Bombshell - I got Bora Bora.  Nope.  

Starlooks gem pencil -  I got the violet shade.  It's a bit too glittery for my taste plus ughhhh. . so sick of Starlooks pencils.


----------



## Queennie (Oct 24, 2014)

Got my box!! Actually did not absolutly loved it, but it was still good!
 

Concealer palette: Like I thought, it is rather dry. Will have to play with it some more

Nail polishes: Look cute! Love the packaging, Boxycharm said that you have to dip the brush in polish remover to get ride of the stiff brush and shake the formula, I will have to try that out.

Gem eyeliner: Love this! Favorite out of the bag, not a fan of eyeliner, but this shade is just perfect for my hazel eyes! I got Olive.

Serum: Probbaly will trade, of regift, don't really need it.

Eyeshadow: Got a purple shade, looks really pretty sheered out.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 25, 2014)

Just thought I'd update with the latest unsolicited Boxy email I received. It seems they didn't try to charge my card at all, so it wasn't declined. They have another subscriber with the same name and it was her card that was rejected. Right. But they went on to claim that because I updated my credit card (due to it being near its normal expiration), THAT caused my account to be suspended. Now keep in mind "charmers" that their site literally invites subscribers to keep card info updated and mine went through with no problem. So according to the CS genius who can't seem to stop spinning lies and emailing me (I told them to cancel my account a full week ago and she keeps contacting me with a new "explanation"), any time a subscriber updates their card info, your account is closed and you have to be wait listed and start over again. Now if that isn't the biggest bunch of BS I've ever heard....Just. Stop. Please, just stop. They're only digging themselves a deeper hole with their "explanations." I strongly recommend they hire professionals to handle CS inquiries instead of the flailing bunch of immature junior high mean girls running the show now. I'm way too old for this crap. I graduated high school 21 years ago after all. I subscribed to what I thought was a business. Not a teen-run want to be empire.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 25, 2014)

This is exactly what they've done to me for 4 months running. I make contact, they eventually respond a week later, and THEN they ship. So yeah, it's pretty clear they have no kind of organization on their end and haphazardly just ship to whomever is on one person's "list" each month. I envision a unicorn cover notebook with handwritten names and addresses in it. And I'm only sort of joking.



splash79 said:


> I received my tracking email and, 30 minutes later, received a response to my email that said my box has just started the shipping process.  It makes me wonder if they had forgotten to ship my box out.  My gut is telling me to cancel, so that's what I'm going to do.  They might be a good sub, but they haven't made a good first impression to me and it's not worth the bother at the moment.  I might try them again next year when they hopefully have worked out their issues.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 25, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I received my tracking email and, 30 minutes later, received a response to my email that said my box has just started the shipping process. It makes me wonder if they had forgotten to ship my box out. My gut is telling me to cancel, so that's what I'm going to do. They might be a good sub, but they haven't made a good first impression to me and it's not worth the bother at the moment. I might try them again next year when they hopefully have worked out their issues.


I also believe the credit card shenanigans are of their doing. This is honestly not a fully legit company. No legitimate sub box has a team of tweens and teens handling CS and social media. They don't create lie after lie to cover for their buffoonery in not shipping/charging multiple times/randomly canceling after charging, etc. After them claiming 3 different explanations about why they cancelled my sub (which by the way STILL shows as active on my account), I went back and looked at my card and I too have multiple small attempted charges. After the fourth one I got a fraud alert from my bank. It's exactly how identity thieves operate, by testing cards with small charges, spaced out over a period of days. They weren't smart enough to change the amount from one to the next and that triggered the alert. So no wonder they had "issues" charging my card. That tends to happen when you attempt credit card fraud. I'm seriously disgusted with this company. If I could only get them to stop emailing me random, unsolicited explanations for why they closed/suspended my account, tried to charge my card four times, oh wait they claimed they couldn't charge my card at all because it was declined, well, actually that was a different subscriber's card that was declined, not mine, and what really happened was me changing my card (updating to new expiration date) and though it showed as updated just fine, it actually automatically suspended your account. That still shows as active online. For the life of me I don't know why they keep digging themselves a deeper hole with me. I was done communicating with and thinking about Boxy a week ago. They just can't seem to help themselves. And then today I discover the multiple charge attempts. I'm about ready to report them for fraud. And I don't honestly care if it was intentional or accidental due to their flaming incompetence. It happened.



Sadejane said:


> I'm so disappointed in BoxyCharm this month. I vowed that the second I start getting Be A Bombshell or Starlooks from a sub, I'm out. This month I also had Starlooks in my Ipsy bag (it was a tiny lipgloss). . so, I'm done with both subs.
> 
> I'd also like to point out that Boxycharm (it shows as Goldybox) is the only purchase made on my credit card in months. I was overseas and received notification about fraudulent activity on my card. It was a nightmare to get through to customer service and even though I didn't need to use this card on my trip, I was so stressed out and incurred a huge phone bill while trying to straighten it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm seriously considering contacting each brand from this month's box to see if they directly provided the products or if Boxy has gone back to sourcing items from "third party resellers/wholesalers." They not so long ago admitted that's exactly where they got their products for the first 6 months or so they were in business. It stands to reason that they would want to increase their profit margin by lowering the cost of buying legit products from brands directly, once they got their total number of subscribers high enough. They wouldn't be the first sub to so the old bait and switch that way. So what I'm saying is there's a good chance the products in this month's box were not directly procured from the brands themselves, meaning they could well be defective, expired, or even counterfeit (though I don't know how large of a market there is for faking these low end brands). I know for a fact Starlooks products are resold on eBay in huge lots, including eye pencils. If I wanted to buy sketchy beauty products, I'd cut out the middle man and buy straight from the Far East, sketchy source.



PrettyAndWitty said:


> I received my first and last Boxy Charm box today. Not only did it come a long time after they charged me but the three makeup products have parabens. I'm not normally an ingredient checker for beauty products but since there are so many sketchy comments about the nail polish and I've heard nightmare stories about be a bombshell's mascara I thought I'd at least read the back of the packages in this box. The serum seems fine but I'm hesitant to use it considering that they sent it with a box of very low grade cosmetics. I'm not impressed in the slightest.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

There is a LOT of speculation in this thread. We have no proof that Boxycharm had anything to do with any sort of credit card fraud or issues going on with credit cards. Also, there's no proof that they're using 3rd party wholesalers. Be a Bombshell, Coastal Scents and Starlooks are actually very common companies to work with subscription boxes of all sizes. The nailpolishes were made by a company that specifically makes cosmetics for brands/companies, so that is clearly not a wholesale item, either.

Also, what is all this talk about Boxycharm's customer service being preteens and tween girls? Is there some sort of proof that underage girls are running their CS department, or is this being said out of anger and frustration rather than truth?

Look, I'm not a boxycharm advocate. This is only my second box from them. However This thread has become exhausting to read, and the accusations and allegations with nothing to back them up is really uncalled for.

Sharing thoughts and opinions is one thing, but this is starting to get out of hand at this point. If you don't like boxycharm, cancel and move on. I'm not even sure how I feel about this company yet as I've enjoyed the September box and felt kind of mediocre about this one, but seriously people. There's a huge difference between sharing facts and issues and spreading rumors and stirring up drama. I think I'm going to unfollow this thread because it's just a giant rumormill at this point.


----------



## Queennie (Oct 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> There is a LOT of speculation in this thread. We have no proof that Boxycharm had anything to do with any sort of credit card fraud or issues going on with credit cards. Also, there's no proof that they're using 3rd party wholesalers. Be a Bombshell, Coastal Scents and Starlooks are actually very common companies to work with subscription boxes of all sizes. The nailpolishes were made by a company that specifically makes cosmetics for brands/companies, so that is clearly not a wholesale item, either.
> 
> Also, what is all this talk about Boxycharm's customer service being preteens and tween girls? Is there some sort of proof that underage girls are running their CS department, or is this being said out of anger and frustration rather than truth?
> 
> ...


Agreed completely. I did not see the part about the preteens and tweens running their CS, but I have had great CS so far.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

none of what I wrote was speculation.   They lied to me.  And yes, I am no longer with boxycharm, never even got a box.  But they did lie and stall me on the status of my box, that was supposed to be shipped out. 

I made no references to their age, but to the facts of how my case was handled with them.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> none of what I wrote was speculation.   They lied to me.  And yes, I am no longer with boxycharm, never even got a box.  But they did lie and stall me on the status of my box, that was supposed to be shipped out.
> 
> I made no references to their age, but to the facts of how my case was handled with them.


I was merely referring to the things that were being said that had no basis of proof. There are things being discussed here that are speculation, and nothing more. That's including where they get their products from, the type of people they have working their CS, and credit card issues.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with airing your issues here that are legitimate. That's the great part about makeuptalk. To get things off your chest, but also to make people aware of things going on with companies etc. 

I'm not telling people to stop discussing their legitimate concerns with Boxycharm, or sharing their negative experiences, I'm merely asking speculation to stop. I hope that people expressing their legit experiences aren't reading into what I said the wrong way. If you go back and read some of the responses in this thread, you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 25, 2014)

Luckily (apparently?) I haven't had any issues with Boxycharm.

 I really liked my box this month and I'm excited to try out my new concealer palette.

 I *love* the Starlooks Ultra Green eye liner pencil I got, too!  It's my first green and while sparkles aren't my first choice, they sure are fun for a night out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I won't use the BaB eyeshadow because it's an awful black but I'm used to not loving everything in my sub boxes and it's a cheap thing to not like anyway.  

The polishes are pretty and dry quickly but wtf is up with those brushes?!  Yeah, no.  Hopefully, the feedback will mean Boxycharm doesn't use that company anymore.  Sheesh.  Why even bother having a nail polish if it comes with a brush that's impossible to use.

But I'm very happy to see that serum in our boxes!  Now that's a big ticket item I can get behind!  It's got great ingredients (and thankfully, their website is very transparent and listed them ALL!) so I'm definitely going to be using it.


----------



## Queennie (Oct 25, 2014)

To help anyone that feels like their brushes are stiff on the nail polishes, Boxycharm said to put them in nail polish remover to help de-stiff them. Hope this helps!

This is what they said "Hi Charmers! Just to clarify any confusion: Cult/Commerce added extra lacquer to your brushes to prevent bristles from fraying during transit. It softens with time, however you can quickly dissolve it with a little acetone / nail polish remover. Just add a little acetone to a cup, hold the brush inside for 30 to 60 seconds, wipe on a paper towel and voila! We suggest one coat of the purple "Spell On" shade and two coats for the shimmery black shade, "B'Witched". We hope you enjoy these gorgeous fall colors! Xoxo, Your #BOXYCHARM Team" via Facebook


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 25, 2014)

There's no need to attack. I'm not speculating about anything. I had numerous attempted charges by Boxy Charm's company specifically (though it took some digging by my fraud dept to uncover the true source), small amounts each time, but no other attempted legitimate charges as they claimed after the fact. That's a fact. I didn't call it fraud. My bank did, and I happen to agree. As for CS, they have behaved like children repeatedly, as evidenced by countless comments from customers here. Calling someone a c**t and taunting them in an immature way, along with referring to their customers as "whiners" is incredibly juvenile. Speaking as the mother of 2 teens, I know what they sound like but at no time did I ever say they were literally "underage." I said nothing that isn't supported by valid evidence and in the case of product sourcing, enough evidence that is concerning based on the fact they have admitted, in writing, on their own website, that they used third party wholesalers for a long time. The reason they finally admitted it? A product just like this month's polish got them called out and they finally responded.

I don't care for having my concerns as a customer referred to as anything other than legitimate, nor do I care for being called out for sharing them with others. I'm an attorney, a federal government one at that. I know what is appropriate to say and not say in a forum. I've said nothing that isn't fully supported by facts and evidence. My other posts should more than explain that as this has been ongoing (and I'm far from alone in having these experiences). Am I upset with how they continue to handle CS and the needless emailing me after I asked them to stop? You bet. Am I a petty or immature customer badmouthing a company because I'm unhappy. Absolutely not. I want to be sure where my beauty items come from before I put them on my body. Questioning a company that has used questionable sources for an extended period of time (an search online will show all kinds of links to their admission of the same) about whether they're doing it again is perfectly legitimate. Especially for a $21 beauty sub. My daughter uses these products as well as me and I'm not about to risk blinding or disfiguring her because I didn't bother to question it. Definitely not "speculation" to question whether it's happening again. It's questioning based on newly developed evidence that resurrected a former issue. I rather thought this was the point of forums, to share information, good and bad, and especially to warn others to be on the lookout for suspicious charges to their accounts. Many people don't check their statements until the end of a billing cycle and by then, if the fraud dept hasn't caught it, things could have gone horribly awry and as a result take months to fix, at the cardholder's expense. The only reason the charges stopped is because my bank blocked them (there was another attempted charge even after that point according to the dept rep I spoke with today).

I won't bother posting here again because I have enough stress in my life without inviting more from what is supposed to be a no stress activity. So I guess folks should not be concerned with fraudulent charges and potentially questionable third party sourced makeup. That was my point in sharing after all. I apologize for communicating such warnings. It won't happen here again.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 25, 2014)

(My post cut off)

I could share bank correspondence if proof is required to post here, to verify I'm not inventing the fraudulent charges, as I'm apparently being accused of making baseless accusations out of nowhere. It's not my idea of a good time having to spend an hour of my rare free time dealing with my bank because of inappropriate actions by a company. This is a sub I already gave a second chance and referred a bunch of other to as well. And I got burned. And it could have been worse if my bank wasn't on top of the attempted fraudulent charges as quickly as they were. I've defended this company many times but I stopped after the name calling via email from their CS began. Because it hasn't happened to everyone does not mean it isn't happening at all. Even MSA used to give a disclaimer at the beginning of each review about product sourcing. I'm not a fan of being duped twice by the same people so I decided to unsub and share my concerns with others. Should I ever choose to return to this thread again, I'll be sure I have prepared a proper evidence file before sharing.


----------



## sweetietaa (Oct 25, 2014)

where are the rude customer service comments?  I was trying to find them on Facebook.  I didn't run across any.  Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

As a moderator on this forum, it's my job to try to keep the conversations relevant and on topic and in some cases, keep information that isn't true to a minimum, as it creates a lot of chaos on the threads. 

I also said that it's a good thing that people share their experiences with companies especially if it's negative, however I simply asked that things not be said unless they can be proven. Reading the previous comments in this thread, I was put under the impression that people were assuming there were issues on their credit card due to boxycharm, but did not have proof of such. I also read things being said about their customer service and where their products are sourced from that gave no indication that they were based on fact. If I misread what was said, then I apologize.

However that doesn't change the fact that sometimes things need to be said, and then moved on from. I stand by the fact that reading this thread can become exhausting when I see the same thing being said over and over by the same people. 

I am unfollowing this thread at this point, because I would like people to continue to be able to say what they feel needs to be said, but I also don't need to have walls of text pointed at me for simply stating how I felt about the conversation in this thread. 

I wish everyone luck on the issues they are having, and I hope that those of us that aren't having any issues will continue on that path.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Oct 26, 2014)

As I have seen it only said once, but it doesn't seem people read it or even payed attention to it.... The brushes being stiff is 100% normal, being that I'm the daughter-in-law and wife to women (mother and daughter) that own multiple nail salons and being a nail polish fanatic myself, the brushes being stiff is completely normal! This is crazy to people who only buy the common polish brands (OPI, ESSIE, SALLY HANSON, and many other brands), but when a company buys polish bottles, that's how they originally come. Most brands just go through the trouble of pre-soaking them for you. Because this brand is one that is not at mainstream (niche) they may not be able to afford it -or they might just do it to save money-, or they may do it just because that is how they want to sell their items. It's not something that is never heard of. Before even meeting my wife and her family, I've had a few polishes that called for doing that. People are acting like its something sooooooo crazy lol trust me. It's sooo not. Just felt many needed to be informed of this because I keep seeing it being discussed and NO ONE has spoken up about it. Hope this helps people to understand THAT situation


----------



## clucus (Oct 26, 2014)

So after reading some comments I checked my cc statements and I found something interesting. I actually pay for two subs, one for me and one for my sister. One is called Goldybox, and one is called boxycharm. I think it is weird to have two different names showing up on the charges... Also, as someone pointed out that Starlooks pencil is not on their website, it looks like there is a gem pencil but it's white packaging and different colors. That bothers me a lot. I have now decided that unless there is a sneak peek on Monday I am canceling both. I looked and it's been 4 weeks since the first October sneak peek. They used to be on top of it and I will take it as a sign of more problems if they don't have one on Monday.


----------



## sweetietaa (Oct 26, 2014)

Mine says Goldybox on my statement.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 31, 2014)

The first November spoiler is up on Facebook!!


----------



## Queennie (Nov 2, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> The first November spoiler is up on Facebook!!


Yep! Here is the picture!





This is what they said" "Sneak Peek #1: OFRA Cosmetics USA Pressed Blush in Paradise Pink, a $24.95 Value! Ofra's fabulous pressed powder has just the right amount of pigmentation for long lasting coverage! Each Charmer will be receiving one pressed powder in "Paradise Pink" in one of these super cute compacts! Are you blushing yet? Xoxo, Your #BOXYCHARM Team"

Here is the blush on Ofra's website, http://ofracosmetics.com/pressedblush-paradisepink.aspx




On Ofra's website it looks more intense and saturated, not as neutral.

They say "OFRA's fabulous pressed powder with strong pigment for a long lasting effect which can be applied wet or dry with a Powder or Blush Brush", they also say how it is 10g.

I find it a little bit odd that there is three compacts, but I am not complaining. I hope it get the silver as it has a mirror!

Also, on Ofra's website that particular blush, Paradise Pink, is on sale at 20% off! Now making it $19.96!

Excited!!


----------



## kayla0906 (Nov 4, 2014)

Color bugs look kinda cool... I hope I get the gold!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 4, 2014)

I saw a lot of complaints about the color bugs on FB. I love Kevin Murphy products, so I am excited to see the brand in a box. I would have liked this for Halloween, but could be fun for New Years, too. Hope I get gold!!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 4, 2014)

Kudos to boxycharm for trying to do something new, but I'm not excited about the color bugs! I always use blush though so one out of two spoilers will definitely be used.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 4, 2014)

Well because I have jet black hair.... I'd like the white or gold... But I LOVE the adventure BoxyCharm is showing!!! Definitely never had anything like it in a sub box! This is why I love BC!


----------



## britty (Nov 4, 2014)

I think they're neat, I don't know how often I use color in my hair though!  (Secretly I'm hoping for gold, don't know why?!  I really don't care for the purple.)  No complaints for this girl, they're thinking outside of the box... I'm up to my ears in nail polish and eyeliners, so this is a neat change!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Nov 4, 2014)

I think they look pretty cool. I tried hair chalk before and since I have dark brown hair, nothing happened. Would love gold, but I'm sure my little would love purple. White seems like a lame option.


----------



## kayla0906 (Nov 4, 2014)

Still waiting to be charged... I was supposed to be charged at 9am today :/


----------



## Queennie (Nov 4, 2014)

Excited! Hope for the gold, would look good with my blonde hair! Would not mind the white too, and the purple might be fun, although it is the team color for my school's rival!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 4, 2014)

Im hoping for purple or shimmer.  I did watch his video and I was a little sad that I didn't have blonde hair so I could use the white one.  The white looks pretty awesome with blonde hair!


----------



## clucus (Nov 4, 2014)

Glad I canceled. Neither sneak peek is exciting to me.


----------



## GlitterChick15 (Nov 7, 2014)

Any sign of a third spoiler??


----------



## kayla0906 (Nov 10, 2014)

new peek up in a bit! looks like there is a tarina tarantino product in the box (picture on fb shows the TT packaging design inside one of the packed up boxes)....

Cold it be the new glitter eyeliner line?

http://www.tarinatarantino.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=13523&amp;idcategory=49


----------



## kayla0906 (Nov 10, 2014)

Spoiler








NEW SPOILER IS UP!

 
&amp;&amp; I guessed right!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 10, 2014)

Ehhhhh

Glitter liner and temporary hair dye is definitely not my thing. The blush is OK. Hoping the other items in the box are good or this is going to be my last month. I've only received 2 boxes so far (and September's was amazing) but I've been pretty unimpressed with my experience so far. I feel like the boxes were much better before I subscribed. 

I hope they pick it up soon.


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 10, 2014)

Does anyone know if it is too late to cancel this box?


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ehhhhh
> 
> Glitter liner and temporary hair dye is definitely not my thing. The blush is OK. Hoping the other items in the box are good or this is going to be my last month. I've only received 2 boxes so far (and September's was amazing) but I've been pretty unimpressed with my experience so far. I feel like the boxes were much better before I subscribed.
> 
> I hope they pick it up soon.


My favorite was definitely June and that's when I started subscribing.  This is my most makeup heavy sub and I kinda like it even if I am pretty much too old for glitter liner and purple hair (I'd still use it!)


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 10, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> My favorite was definitely June and that's when I started subscribing.  This is my most makeup heavy sub and I kinda like it even if I am pretty much too old for glitter liner and purple hair (I'd still use it!)


I used to avoid makeup-heavy subs due to product overload, but now I'm overloaded with skincare and ready for some more makeup! I don't know how i feel about the glitter liner yet...it could be really chic so I guess we'll see. I have very dark hair and no temporary dye has ever shown up on it, so I'm not sure how the dye will work on me. I think I might just give it to one of the girls I work with, since they're younger and would probably have a blast with it.

I signed up for this box because of the Tarte stuff I was seeing, and while I don't expect that every month, I do kind of wish that there was more of that kind of thing in these boxes. The blush I'm happy with, so hopefully the other items will be nice. This month isn't a total bust for me yet!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Nov 11, 2014)

Okayyyy. I was cool with hair color since I could give it to my daughter, but glitter liner....

I hope it's gold or silver, which I maybeee might use during the holidays. I know very few grown women who wear purple glitter liner. This is the first box I've been very meh on.


----------



## Queennie (Nov 11, 2014)

They said on their Facebook that "Most of our Charmers will receive 1 Eyelicity Glitter Liner in either ‪#‎BlackDiamond‬ (Black) or ‪#‎GlitterMist‬ (Pearl White)", and then says "Some of our new Charmers will receive another Tarina Tarantino product, which we will reveal soon! Stay tuned!". I am  wondering what that other product will be. Probably their highlighter or mascara that they have sent out in the past.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh, that's much better than. Black and white can easily be used. Feeling a little better about it...


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 11, 2014)

Boxycharm isn't making a good impression on me so far. After being on the waitlist for over a month I was finally taken off a couple of weeks ago. Today I receive an email stating that my card was declined and that I would have to cancel out my current payment choice and 're join. However, I have bank records to prove that they took $21 out of my account. To top it off the only way to contact them is through email on their website and when I hit send it takes me to a page not found page. What gives??


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 13, 2014)

littlemissnurse said:


> Boxycharm isn't making a good impression on me so far. After being on the waitlist for over a month I was finally taken off a couple of weeks ago. Today I receive an email stating that my card was declined and that I would have to cancel out my current payment choice and 're join. However, I have bank records to prove that they took $21 out of my account. To top it off the only way to contact them is through email on their website and when I hit send it takes me to a page not found page. What gives?



  I had to cancel my credit card last month after fraudulent charges showed up.  Boxycharm was the only thing I'd put on this card in months. . .so while I can't prove the fraud was a result of my subscription, it seems like too much of a coincidence.  
 
Even though I cancelled my card about three weeks ago, I haven't received an email from Boxycharm saying my account needed to be updated or anything.  Not sure what's going on with my account and even though I like the box, I'm reluctant to give them another credit card number.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 13, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> I had to cancel my credit card last month after fraudulent charges showed up.  Boxycharm was the only thing I'd put on this card in months. . .so while I can't prove the fraud was a result of my subscription, it seems like too much of a coincidence.
> 
> Even though I cancelled my card about three weeks ago, I haven't received an email from Boxycharm saying my account needed to be updated or anything.  Not sure what's going on with my account and even though I like the box, I'm reluctant to give them another credit card number.


I honestly think that the issue may not be that boxycharm is being shady, but their website may not have the protection that it needs when we are putting in our CC information. I'm glad that people are sharing these experiences though, and I would definitely contact boxycharm and suggest that they make their site more protected against these things.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 13, 2014)

Has anyone gotten shipping info yet??


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 13, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> I had to cancel my credit card last month after fraudulent charges showed up. Boxycharm was the only thing I'd put on this card in months. . .so while I can't prove the fraud was a result of my subscription, it seems like too much of a coincidence.
> 
> Even though I cancelled my card about three weeks ago, I haven't received an email from Boxycharm saying my account needed to be updated or anything. Not sure what's going on with my account and even though I like the box, I'm reluctant to give them another credit card number.


Hmmm that is weird! I don't blame you for being hesistant! I got an email back yesterday saying that my payment did go through but there were issues with the card I provided (Wtf) and that I would need to cancel and resub at the beginning of December and provide a new card (Wtf). I use this card all the time and have never had any issues. I'll be getting the November box but I think this is ridiculous and I'm mad that I have to resub if I want to keep getting boxes. Just ridiculous.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 13, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> Has anyone gotten shipping info yet??


I got shipping info last night and this will be my first box.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Nov 13, 2014)

I received my shipping confirmation today.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Nov 13, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> Has anyone gotten shipping info yet??


yes, I got an email yesterday.  I'm anxious to see the rest of the box.


----------



## kayla0906 (Nov 14, 2014)

anyone else redeem the cheekstain just now get a message that they've ran out? I am livid. It took them nearly a month to email me about this!?


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 14, 2014)

kayla0906 said:


> anyone else redeem the cheekstain just now get a message that they've ran out? I am livid. It took them nearly a month to email me about this!?


What??? Nooo!! I ordered that


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 14, 2014)

I found a box spoiler on their Facebook. .. under the shipping picture that was posted.. someone posted a picture of a box they found on twitter. I'm got a new phone today and not sure how to screenshot or i would. I gotta say i signed up last month after seeing all these amazing boxes... was waitlisted and this will be my first month. . I'm a little disappointed. The box is ok but nothing like they were when i wasnt subscribed!


----------



## Linabunnie (Nov 14, 2014)

heartsandwhimsy said:


> I found a box spoiler on their Facebook. .. under the shipping picture that was posted.. someone posted a picture of a box they found on twitter. I'm got a new phone today and not sure how to screenshot or i would. I gotta say i signed up last month after seeing all these amazing boxes... was waitlisted and this will be my first month. . I'm a little disappointed. The box is ok but nothing like they were when i wasnt subscribed!


Ugghhh yea very disappointing!


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 14, 2014)

heartsandwhimsy said:


> I found a box spoiler on their Facebook. .. under the shipping picture that was posted.. someone posted a picture of a box they found on twitter. I'm got a new phone today and not sure how to screenshot or i would. I gotta say i signed up last month after seeing all these amazing boxes... was waitlisted and this will be my first month. . I'm a little disappointed. The box is ok but nothing like they were when i wasnt subscribed!


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't know how people put it as a spoiler! Sorry


----------



## kayla0906 (Nov 14, 2014)

maybe its this?

http://www.bellapierre.com/shop/cosmetic-glitters.html


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 14, 2014)

Isn't it ironic (hahah I sooo just sang that!) that BC and ipsy are both doing glitter themes this month???


----------



## Linabunnie (Nov 14, 2014)

This whole box will most likely be thrown in a drawer to collect dust.


----------



## GlitterChick15 (Nov 14, 2014)

I looooove this box! Anyone know what the other item with a black cover is?


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 14, 2014)

Hm.  I'll have to wait and see when I have it in my hands.  I do like Bella Pierre and my HG blush is by them.  But loose eyeshadows aren't my favorite and I wasn't fond of the Mica Beauty one I got in my Ipsy bag last month.  The pigment was nonexistent.  Looked great in the container, though.

Other than that, I want to try the hair chalk and anything I know I wont use will become stocking stuffers.  Thats the best part about this time of year and getting a lot of sub boxes for me. No need to make a special trip for stuffing stockings!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 14, 2014)

Ugh this box is a hot mess for me. I'm giving them one more month and if they don't impress me in December, I'm done. I've been cancelling boxes left and right because I've lost patience for sub par boxes at this rate. There are a few companies that do it RIGHT for their price point, and Boxycharm seemed like the one to beat for the $20 range, but last month was 50/50 for me, and this month is truly a hot mess. I won't use any of it, except for the blush. I hate being a complainer but I feel like it looks like an Ipsy bag, which is half the price.


----------



## GlitterChick15 (Nov 15, 2014)

I think the other product is a MICA eye primer which retails for 44.95. I've heard good things about it!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 15, 2014)

GlitterChick15 said:


> I think the other product is a MICA eye primer which retails for 44.95. I've heard good things about it!


If the other itsm is a mica eye primer the box would be worth it to me as far as personal value vs what i paid out. I love blush so the ofra is a wina.. i have 3 little girl who will absolutely love the hair chalk stuff no matter what color i receive and I'd be very happy with a good eye primer.


----------



## sweetietaa (Nov 16, 2014)

Can't wait to get my box.  Excited for the blush and the Mica primer, the bella Pierre the most.  It says Nov. 20th delivery.  I can't wait til Thursday, hopefully it will be here sooner.


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 17, 2014)

Just got my box. Another black eyeliner and my third glitter eyeliner this month. Third shimmer / highlighter in the past fwe weeks... Any my hair chalk? Purple. Come on BoxyCharm, I'm not 11. Ugh so over this sub, I'm out


----------



## britty (Nov 17, 2014)

I just did something I never though I would do... I cancelled *gasp!*

It had nothing to do with what they were sending or customer service issues, though.  My husband told me I needed to cut back because I have makeup and products everywhere... They're strewn out across our double vanity in the bathroom, the cabinets are full, both of my my makeup boxes are loaded down, the window sill is starting to catch the items I don't use, etc.  Needless to say, people's stockings will be cram-packed this year with all the product I have laying about.

However, he has agreed to buy me a vanity for the bedroom so I can get ready infront of it from now on... THERE'S ALWAYS A SILVER LINING!  In the meantime I'm supposed to go get a plastic drawer-thingy and organize what I can and get rid of what won't get used.

Anyway, hopefully once I cull out my tremendous collection I'll feel compelled resub.  This was always one I was looking forward to!


----------



## kayla0906 (Nov 17, 2014)

Mine still hasnt shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## haveacuppatea (Nov 17, 2014)

I got my box today! (Also, hello, first time ever posting here, yay!) The more I look at and swatch the blush, the more I like it. The shimmer in it is pretty subtle, but I feel like it really makes the color something different, rather than just another midtone pink. I really like the gold Colorbug that I got. It's pretty subtle on my hair (deep brunette), but it'll be so pretty for the holidays. Plus, I can always just rub it all ove my dog and make her shimmery, ha.

The Mica primer seems really nice, but that will be going to a friend, bucase I have enough eye primer to last me through the apocalypse. Seriously. I got the black Tarina eyeliner, while I would have rather gotten the white, and the BellaPierre shimmer in white. I'm hoping to trade both of these, or at least the eyeliner.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Nov 17, 2014)

haveacuppatea said:


> I got my box today! (Also, hello, first time ever posting here, yay!) The more I look at and swatch the blush, the more I like it. The shimmer in it is pretty subtle, but I feel like it really makes the color something different, rather than just another midtone pink. I really like the gold Colorbug that I got. It's pretty subtle on my hair (deep brunette), but it'll be so pretty for the holidays. Plus, I can always just rub it all ove my dog and make her shimmery, ha.


Haha, I love the idea of you using the hair shimmer on your dog! I think my box will arrive tomorrow, so we'll see...


----------



## haveacuppatea (Nov 17, 2014)

MarylandGirl said:


> Haha, I love the idea of you using the hair shimmer on your dog! I think my box will arrive tomorrow, so we'll see...


Haha, I may have let one of my coworks give her some fantastic pink streaks with a highlighter before. She gets a bath at least once a week anyway, so it's no biggie to me!


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 17, 2014)

haveacuppatea said:


> I got my box today! (Also, hello, first time ever posting here, yay!) The more I look at and swatch the blush, the more I like it. The shimmer in it is pretty subtle, but I feel like it really makes the color something different, rather than just another midtone pink. I really like the gold Colorbug that I got. It's pretty subtle on my hair (deep brunette), but it'll be so pretty for the holidays. Plus, I can always just rub it all ove my dog and make her shimmery, ha.
> 
> The Mica primer seems really nice, but that will be going to a friend, bucase I have enough eye primer to last me through the apocalypse. Seriously. I got the black Tarina eyeliner, while I would have rather gotten the white, and the BellaPierre shimmer in white. I'm hoping to trade both of these, or at least the eyeliner.


I was hoping for the gold, I am also a brunette. However, I got purple. So I'm totes ready Junior high cheerleading tryouts. Sigh


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 17, 2014)

I still haven't got a shipping email.. I'm hoping it will just show up. So for people who have received their box. . The mica is an eye primer, and what is the bella piere?


----------



## haveacuppatea (Nov 18, 2014)

heartsandwhimsy said:


> I still haven't got a shipping email.. I'm hoping it will just show up. So for people who have received their box. . The mica is an eye primer, and what is the bella piere?


 The BellaPierre is a loose shimmer dust, so basically a loose mineral eyeshadow.


----------



## britty (Nov 18, 2014)

haveacuppatea said:


> The BellaPierre is a loose shimmer dust, so basically a loose mineral eyeshadow.


That's awesome!  I received some of this in another subscription (Glossybox, maybe?) a while back and love it.  It's definitely shimmery, but it's beautiful when it goes on.  I'm 27 and work in a bank, and I don't have any qualms about wearing it to work!  Granted what I have is a brown color, so that's fine... I wouldn't wear blue of green or something too crazy to work!  But I love it!  I get my box today!


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 19, 2014)

I have to say, they have crappy customer service!  As I noted in a few earlier posts, I had to cancel my card due to fraudulent charges.  I haven't received one email from Boxycharm to alert me that I should update my card, nor have they said anything about not getting a box.  I'm guessing they just delete subscribers if their cards don't go through.  Not that I wanted to update my credit card info, but I find it weird and off-putting that Boxycharm hasn't communicated with me *at all*.


----------



## kayla0906 (Nov 19, 2014)

I finally emailed boxycharm about my box (paid 11/4 and have gotten no email since)... they shipped my box TODAY. ugh. 12 business days to ship and itll take another 6 to get here... i'm about to cancel.


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 19, 2014)

Got my box and LOVE it! My only disappointment was getting the white 'bug'. It's working great as a dry shampoo for me but was really wanting the gold to glitter up my daughter's blonde or my red blonde hair! My daughter was crossing fingers for the purple, of course...... The eye primer is the best we've ever had. My daughter is extremely pale with frequent sinus circles around her eyes. This is the first product that actually covered the dark circles and made her feel confident. She's been using it as an under eye cover up as well as a primer for 4 days.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Nov 19, 2014)

Got my Boxycharm AND my Glossybox on the same day.  That's a 1st!  Happy with my Boxycharm contents with the exception of the WHITE hair chalk.  That's a bit cruel to send to a middle aged woman - we do everything we can to keep the white away!!!!  :scared:


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 19, 2014)

Got my box and LOVE it! My only disappointment was getting the white 'bug'. It's working great as a dry shampoo for me but was really wanting the gold to glitter up my daughter's blonde or my red blonde hair! My daughter was crossing fingers for the purple, of course...... The eye primer is the best we've ever had. My daughter is extremely pale with frequent sinus circles around her eyes. This is the first product that actually covered the dark circles and made her feel confident. She's been using it as an under eye cover up as well as a primer for 4 days.

Sorry, didn't mean to post twice!


----------



## kayla0906 (Nov 20, 2014)

so... boxy FINALLY sent me my tracking info yesterday.... and then another one late last night... apparently, they sent two boxes now.


----------



## MessyJesi (Nov 20, 2014)

I've been using the primer under my eyes also lol. Covers my dark circles and makes my eyes look brighter. Glad I'm not the only one lol.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 20, 2014)

I got my box, too, and I'm actually really happy with it!

I love the color of the blush so much!  It works great with my skin tone.

The glitter liner was not really what I was expecting and I *love* it!  It makes pinky gold shimmers. Oh, I got the white one.

I got the purple bug and I have brown hair.  I used it and it works SO well!!  It doesn't come out a bright purple.  It's more of a subtle lavender and I love it!  I'm going to do my whole head purple if I can at some point.  So what if I'm 35!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I took a picture of it but I cannot figure out the picture thing for the life of me on these forums.

I don't like the mineral eyeshadow because I got puke green but I seem to be attracting green loose shadows lately.  Maybe it's a sign to try them instead of turning up my nose.

I haven't tried the primer yet and after what all you ladies are saying, I need to!  I can't believe that stuff is $44, though. Whaaa!? I even checked the website to see if it was a typo.  Nope.  Wow.

So I'm pretty happy with it overall.


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I got my box, too, and I'm actually really happy with it!
> 
> I love the color of the blush so much!  It works great with my skin tone.
> 
> ...


Does the white glitter liner apply clear with shimmer, or does apply looking white?  I also received the white one and I'm really not sure how I feel about it  

I'm really not feeling this months box.  The only thing I am interested in is the Mica Primer since I have heard good things about it here.  I received the loose shadow in green, I don't like it and I already have the exact same one from another sub!  Don't really like the color of the blush either.  I received the gold bug which was probably best case scenario for me.  I just might use it for new years eve, but overall it's really not my style.  I feel like such a downer, it's a shame, I've loved several past boxes.  I'm going to keep subscribed for a bit longer to see if I start liking the boxes again.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Nov 21, 2014)

Got my box Wednesday. I'm happy with it and nothing is going up for trade.

Mica primer: I like it but it did crease at first. I think I might have been heavy handed in application though because when I smoothed it out it didn't crease again.

Shadow: I got silver. I haven't tried it yet but I don't have a loose silver yet so that's cool.

White bug: didn't try yet but in excited to try streaks.

Blush:I think I like it.. FYI when it's open if you lift the blush up there is another compartment under the blush with a mirror and a place for a puff.

Glitter liner: I got black. I was hoping for white which I will be getting in a swap but I'm keeping the black. it doesn't apply well on top of shadow so I will have to try it before shadow.


----------



## MessyJesi (Nov 21, 2014)

When I put the white liner on it looked more pink. Not good for my skin tone. Someone online said it looked good as a kind of inner corner highlight smudged.


----------



## lraien (Nov 21, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> I was hoping for the gold, I am also a brunette. However, I got purple. So I'm totes ready Junior high cheerleading tryouts. Sigh


I got gold and was hoping for purple so my 10 year old could use it.  We tried the gold and it pretty much does nothing to her light blonde hair.  Oh well - at least it wasn't white.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 22, 2014)

I got the gold color bug, too and it doesn't show up at all.  Maybe I can use it to hide those grays in between color services, though!  I got the white eyeliner which I did not think I would like, but I actually love it!  I tried layering it over the top of navy blue liner and it looked really good, added a brightness that really made my eyes pop.  I am overall pretty happy with this box!


----------



## Jen51 (Nov 23, 2014)

Did anyone who used the NOVFREE code get their extra box?


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 23, 2014)

Added the Bella Pierre Storm Eyeshadow to my trade list. Also have the Tarina Tarantino Glitter line in white and am looking for the black. 

Full trade list here with a few other Boxycharm items from previous months. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/128875-renofabs-trade-list/


----------



## kayla0906 (Nov 25, 2014)

just received a second box in the mail today... 

also, have yall seen this new sneak peek!?


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 25, 2014)

Didn't see it until now but I already own both revealed 1 and 2.. I was actually gifting revealed 1 for Christmas! Guess I'll be gifting two of them!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Nov 25, 2014)

Ohhhh, YES on the spoiler!! I don't wear eyeshadow often, but I do like one central box that holds a lot of options if I do want to. I don't like having a bunch of small ones in my makeup bag, so this is perfect for me. I also like that it's very neutral, nothing crazy.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

Own both revealed palettes, but I think that's a fantastic thing to have in this box. I will happily gift it this year!


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 25, 2014)

That almost tempts me to sign up again, but I don't want to be put on a waitlist or go through all the hassle some of you have dealt with (weird credit card stuff), so I think I will pass.


----------



## kayla0906 (Nov 25, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> That almost tempts me to sign up again, but I don't want to be put on a waitlist or go through all the hassle some of you have dealt with (weird credit card stuff), so I think I will pass.


the waitlist is gone right now!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> That almost tempts me to sign up again, but I don't want to be put on a waitlist or go through all the hassle some of you have dealt with (weird credit card stuff), so I think I will pass.


The facebook post states:

"There are limited spots available for our December "Jingle Belles" Box so be sure to SUBSCRIBE TODAY"

So I'm thinking the waitlist is gone for now.


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm still too nervous about the credit card thing! But now I am rethinking . . .


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The facebook post states:
> 
> "There are limited spots available for our December "Jingle Belles" Box so be sure to SUBSCRIBE TODAY"
> 
> So I'm thinking the waitlist is gone for now.


I just got this email, so the wait list is officially off right now!


----------



## Jen51 (Nov 25, 2014)

I am so excited for this spoiler! I just bought the Revealed 2 palette and it took me forever to decide which of the two I was going to get myself.  Now I'll have them both!!!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Nov 25, 2014)

Last night I was thinking of using my BB points for revealed 2 and i thought to myself boxy charm works with coastal scents I wish they put revealed in a box and then the next day they announce it's in the box. So happy right now. I wish it was 2 but I don't have either. Yay! Happy Yule to me.


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 25, 2014)

I feel like I lost all control! I cancelled everything but ipsy early last year, but within these last couple months I've added back birchbox, subscribed to allure sample society, and now this!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I need to get it together.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Nov 26, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> I am so excited for this spoiler! I just bought the Revealed 2 palette and it took me forever to decide which of the two I was going to get myself.  Now I'll have them both!!!


Me too! I use the Revealed 2 every day ATM and I love it! I've been looking at the original Revealed and had been thinking of pulling the trigger using Birchbox points, but now I won't have to! I'm so pleased. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cluck Gable (Nov 26, 2014)

I've been meaning to ask, has anyone else who has been using the Palmetto Derma Collagen Booster &amp; Restoration Serum from the October box and had trouble with their skin drying out? I've had some serious flakiness around my nose and mouth since starting to use this, and when I gave it a rest for a week, my face went back to normal. Please tell me I'm not the only one?

I've only used about 1/4 of the bottle so far, too. I was hoping to be able to get through this one and recycle the packaging.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 26, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> I've been meaning to ask, has anyone else who has been using the Palmetto Derma Collagen Booster &amp; Restoration Serum from the October box and had trouble with their skin drying out? I've had some serious flakiness around my nose and mouth since starting to use this, and when I gave it a rest for a week, my face went back to normal. Please tell me I'm not the only one?
> 
> I've only used about 1/4 of the bottle so far, too. I was hoping to be able to get through this one and recycle the packaging.


Yes! My skin feels really tight and lately my make up pills around my nose. I couldn't figure it out. That tots tally makes sense!


----------



## britty (Nov 26, 2014)

Cluck Gable said:


> I've been meaning to ask, has anyone else who has been using the Palmetto Derma Collagen Booster &amp; Restoration Serum from the October box and had trouble with their skin drying out? I've had some serious flakiness around my nose and mouth since starting to use this, and when I gave it a rest for a week, my face went back to normal. Please tell me I'm not the only one?
> 
> I've only used about 1/4 of the bottle so far, too. I was hoping to be able to get through this one and recycle the packaging.


Yes, it made the corners of my nose dry out BIG TIME (granted, my nose stays pretty dried out anyway) but it certainly made things worse.   I put it on the rest of my face with no problems and just use Yube moisterizer on my nose, seriously it gets THAT dry.


----------



## PeaJay (Nov 26, 2014)

nice job Boxycharm, I "need" one of these!!! if only to compare to naked palettes


----------



## Cluck Gable (Nov 27, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Yes! My skin feels really tight and lately my make up pills around my nose. I couldn't figure it out. That tots tally makes sense!





britty said:


> Yes, it made the corners of my nose dry out BIG TIME (granted, my nose stays pretty dried out anyway) but it certainly made things worse.   I put it on the rest of my face with no problems and just use Yube moisterizer on my nose, seriously it gets THAT dry.


Thanks for your responses, @ and @britty.  :hugs3:   I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one. I might pass this along to my mom and see if it's any better for her.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 28, 2014)

I still haven't received a shipping notice, even tho payment went thru on 11/18. Also emailed them 2x. Anybody else having issues?


----------



## kayla0906 (Dec 3, 2014)

Next Spoiler is up!

"December Sneak Peek #2: Mistura Beauty Solutions' Retractable Beauty Brush, a $19.99 Value ❄ 

SUBSCRIBE TODAY at: http://www.boxycharm.com/dec-subscription-products.html

Mistura Beauty Solutions' ultra-soft Retractable Beauty Brush fans out fully to sweep powder over your face and retracts upward to use around the eyes, cheekbones, and any other hard to reach areas. Get gorgeous while on the go with this travel friendly, cruelty-free must have for the holiday season! 

Xoxo, Your ‪#‎BOXYCHARM‬ Team"


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Dec 3, 2014)

Awh! I already have one similar to that one by bare minerals and don't use it because it doesn't fit in my brush pouch :/ wahh! But I'll gift it! Still a GREAT item!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 3, 2014)

Yea!  I love powder brushes!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a retractable brush just like this that I got way back when Philosophy had a makeup line (yea...that long ago lol) and it's on it's last legs, so I am absolutely thrilled for this product! I love having a retractable brush to toss in my makeup bag to reapply powder or blush through the day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GlitterChick15 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm thrilled about this! Great box so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayla0906 (Dec 4, 2014)

Its coming... go to the facebook page and like this photo to get the post to 2000 likes so we can have the third peek revealed!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 4, 2014)

Someone just posted on fb that they have a complete list of spoilers that was leaked for this month!! If i can get the information I'll post it here ♡


----------



## kayla0906 (Dec 4, 2014)

SPOILER ALERT!!!

A secret list of this month's products is now out!!!



Spoiler


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 4, 2014)

kayla0906 said:


> SPOILER ALERT!!!
> 
> A secret list of this month's products is now out!!!
> 
> ...


i was just about to post this!!!  looks good to me!


----------



## kayla0906 (Dec 4, 2014)

heartsandwhimsy said:


> i was just about to post this!!!  looks good to me!


I'm a little bummed about the lashes but the hair products could be a total score! i bet that's what the spoiler will be... since i know everyone will throw a shit fit if they know BAB will be in a box (I don't have a problem with it but it is overwhelmingly HATED in subs for some reason).


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm not too big of a fan of BAB, but I have to admit, people's overwhelmingly negative repsponse to BAB definitely made me jump to conclusion and further more talk negative about the brand... I soon realized that it was people just being really dramatic about the brand. It has hits and misses just like many other brands, but it's not horrible! Don't stump brands before you try them!

I'm pretty excited about the lashes though!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

arrggg I haaaate to be a downer but BAB and lashes totally ruin it for me.

The other 3 items I'm super excited about though, so it kind of evens it all out.

I have so many issues with BaB and their ridiculously over-priced products. It's drugstore quality makeup sold at MAC prices and I just can't get behind a company that does that.


----------



## kayla0906 (Dec 4, 2014)

10 likes away on facebook and 110 away on instagram... sooooon.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> I'm not too big of a fan of BAB, but I have to admit, people's overwhelmingly negative repsponse to BAB definitely made me jump to conclusion and further more talk negative about the brand... I soon realized that it was people just being really dramatic about the brand. It has hits and misses just like many other brands, but it's not horrible! Don't stump brands before you try them!
> 
> I'm pretty excited about the lashes though!


The thing with me, as I posted above, is not that the quality of the products is bad, but they're one of those companies that rub me the wrong way. The ingredients list in many of their products is painful to look at sometimes, and the retail price of the products is outlandish for the quality. The packaging looks and feels cheap, the ingredients are cheap etc. If they were charging $8 instead of $14 for an eyeshadow, I would have a lot less of an issue with them. It's why I like Coastal Scents- they don't have the best quality makeup in the world, but their prices are right for what they're offering. My dislike for the BaB company goes beyond the quality of their products, and more into their practices.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Dec 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The thing with me, as I posted above, is not that the quality of the products is bad, but they're one of those companies that rub me the wrong way. The ingredients list in many of their products is painful to look at sometimes, and the retail price of the products is outlandish for the quality. The packaging looks and feels cheap, the ingredients are cheap etc. If they were charging $8 instead of $14 for an eyeshadow, I would have a lot less of an issue with them. It's why I like Coastal Scents- they don't have the best quality makeup in the world, but their prices are right for what they're offering. My dislike for the BaB company goes beyond the quality of their products, and more into their practices.


I understand and agree! I'm sort of okay with their prices simply because I get them in sub boxes so I'm not really paying the price of the item. And I too have questioned their ingredients (mascara in ipsy in June?), but I love coastal scents and they use the same ingredients often, they are just cheaper. So it's the same quality but people seem to rave about coastal scents and bash BAB.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

LiveLaughLayne said:


> I understand and agree! I'm sort of okay with their prices simply because I get them in sub boxes so I'm not really paying the price of the item. And I too have questioned their ingredients (mascara in ipsy in June?), but I love coastal scents and they use the same ingredients often, they are just cheaper. So it's the same quality but people seem to rave about coastal scents and bash BAB.


I agree- and I think it does have a lot to do with the pricing. I know what I'm getting into when I buy a $2 shadow pan from Coastal Scents. Not the best ingredients, but they work well and hey- $2! When I see pretty much the same shadow pan just placed in a cheap plastic MAC-knockoff case for $14, I get a little miffed.

I don't understand people knocking the product itself, really, but I guess it depends on what you have tried from them. I haven't been happy with anything I've received from them outside of a shadow quad I got from Ipsy awhile back. The last lip crayon I got was pretty for about an hour...then I noticed it had completely worn off my lips and left a colored ring around them like lip liner lol...not so pretty.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 4, 2014)

Someone just posted on fb that they have a complete list of spoilers that was leaked for this month!! If i can get the information I'll post it here ♡


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 5, 2014)

I think a person's feelings about BAB are very influenced by which products they have tried.  I have received their One Stick in two different colors - both horrible.  They were grainy and dry. 

Lip Crayons - not horrible going on, but had no staying power and tended to wander off my lips

Mascara - one hot mess

Eye base - nice, but it does crease

Eye Shadow - this I liked.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 5, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> I think a person's feelings about BAB are very influenced by which products they have tried.


I agree.

I'm with you on the one stick, the mascara, and the eye shadow, which are the only things I've tried from BaB.

I'm not going to re-sign up just to get this box, though.  I bought the palette directly from Coastal Scents on Black Friday for $10, I'm overloaded with brushes right now, and I hate, hate, hate fake eyelashes.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 9, 2014)

An unboxing for December is up on YouTube! Spoiler link:


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm so disappointed with Boxycharm's customer service.  It took them almost a week to respond to my account inquiry.  I asked why I didn't get a November box and what I needed to do in order to update my account. 

Anyway. . .the credit card I had on file was closed due to fraud (again. . .while I'm not totally sure it was because of their website, that box was the only thing I'd been using the card for).  I suppose I should have gone in to update my account, but figured I'd be getting an email alert.  Plus I wasn't sure if I even wanted to resub after the fraud issue.     

Their response was pretty canned and said they don't have any way to alert subscribers about account/billing issues.  They basically closed my subscription and said I had to resubscribe.  Also they said I wouldn't get the November box and they didn't make any promises about getting the December box.  What a turn off.  I got the impression that Boxycharm has so many subscribers now, they aren't that interested in doing a whole to keep their current customers happy.  

I hope this post doesn't sound negative or whiny. I'm just really disappointed in their billing processes and lack of interest in trying to resolve my situation.  I think the box is a good value and I really want it, but I'm going to just keep my account closed and use the money for something else. 

The fact they're now adding in Be A Bombshell products makes it even easier for me to walk away.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah, I cancelled again...mostly because the brands seem to be headed more in the Ipsy direction and my interests are just not there anymore.

That said, I am grateful to Boxycharm for introducing me to Tarina Tarantino.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Dec 12, 2014)

Not so excited for the BaB one stick, hopefully I get a good color.


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 12, 2014)

I had canceled, but resubbed after the spoilers because I wanted the revealed palette and the travel brush. I have a friend who is false eyelash obsessed who will love her Christmas gift =)  So not excited for the BaB, no matter what color it is, and I think I will cancel again after this. Hope that brush is nice, but either way won't be too sad because of the palette and the gift options on the eyelashes.  But I wouldn't use mink lashes myself, so if I didn't have a bestie who loves them I think i'd be sad.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 14, 2014)

How bizarre. My tracking says it was delivered today only it wasn't and it's Sunday. Oooook.


----------



## kayla0906 (Dec 15, 2014)

still no tracking here charged on 12/4 though, so i'll give them until 12/17


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 15, 2014)

Same with me, only I was charged on the 3d. =(



kayla0906 said:


> still no tracking here charged on 12/4 though, so i'll give them until 12/17


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out if I should contact someone yet. The Dhl tracking and USPS tracking both say it was delivered Sunday. I'm guessing someone accidently scanned it wrong when it got into the post office on Sunday but it didn't come today either. I'm giving it until tomorrow. I'm so excited for the palette I want it now. I'm glad it was accidently scanned on a Sunday because now I have proof it wasn't really delivered.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 16, 2014)

Still no tracking for me.. I was charged on Dec 3... so this is really annoying and making me uncomfortable, it's only my second month with them and I don't like this already :/


----------



## Linabunnie (Dec 16, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Still no tracking for me.. I was charged on Dec 3... so this is really annoying and making me uncomfortable, it's only my second month with them and I don't like this already :/


Same here... 2nd month, &amp; no tracking ugh! :angry:


----------



## littlemissnurse (Dec 16, 2014)

No Tracking here either! I'm really hoping I get my box before Christmas


----------



## Linabunnie (Dec 16, 2014)

littlemissnurse said:


> No Tracking here either! I'm really hoping I get my box before Christmas


I was planning on giving my daughter the Revealed palette for xmas.  My box usually takes about 10-12 days to get to me, so I guess thats not gona happen.  Boooo Boxy charm!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 16, 2014)

linabunnie said:


> I was planning on giving my daughter the Revealed palette for xmas.  My box usually takes about 10-12 days to get to me, so I guess thats not gona happen.  Boooo Boxy charm!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just cancelled..

will wait for spoilers for January.

I can't believe some people got their boxes and mine hasn't even been shipped.. f that.

#byefelicia


----------



## littlemissnurse (Dec 16, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Just cancelled..
> 
> will wait for spoilers for January.
> 
> ...


Bye Felicia!!! Hahaha!! I love it


----------



## littlemissnurse (Dec 16, 2014)

linabunnie said:


> I was planning on giving my daughter the Revealed palette for xmas. My box usually takes about 10-12 days to get to me, so I guess thats not gona happen. Boooo Boxy charm!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's so disappointing!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping it just shows up on my doorstep soon


----------



## littlemissnurse (Dec 16, 2014)

I just got my tracking info!! Finally!!


----------



## lraien (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm also not a fan of BaB.  Not only do I not love their products, I feel like they send the same thing in the same color to every single subscription box out there (so you see a lot of repeats if you have multiple scrips) -- and it's always the colors I feel are probably their worst sellers.  Like the colors that would be left on the rack with a markdown sticker on it.    

I'll have to see what I think of the lashes, assuming I ever get a tracking code.  I prefer the smaller inserts.  I feel ridiculous when I try to go out in full massive lashes - it's just too much and too obviously not me


----------



## ShesaRenegade (Dec 16, 2014)

Was charged on the 3rd and just got shipping information today.  I have mine sent to work and work closes down on Friday until January 5th.  Guess I won't be getting my box until after the new year.  Drats!


----------



## kayla0906 (Dec 18, 2014)

I was charged on the 4th... still no shipping email... still no response to ANY of my emails. ugh.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 20, 2014)

I think my post office has lost their minds. They lost my boxy charm. And 2 other packages were marked as undeliverable even though I know the address on one of them was right. That's 3 packages this week that arent being delivered to me even though according to tracking they are in my town. Wtf.


----------



## lraien (Dec 23, 2014)

Got my box today.  The Be A Bombshell stick is in the same horrible color the last one I got was.  Everything else looks great.  I love brushes and will always try any shampoo.  Overall this box is a win for me -- except for the fact that the shipping that used to be awesome now resembles Glossy Box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 23, 2014)

lraien said:


> I'm also not a fan of BaB.  Not only do I not love their products, I feel like they send the same thing in the same color to every single subscription box out there (so you see a lot of repeats if you have multiple scrips) -- and it's always the colors I feel are probably their worst sellers.  Like the colors that would be left on the rack with a markdown sticker on it.
> 
> I'll have to see what I think of the lashes, assuming I ever get a tracking code.  I prefer the smaller inserts.  I feel ridiculous when I try to go out in full massive lashes - it's just too much and too obviously not me


I'm so sick of BaB that I will cancel any sub that sends it to me, haha. Just from subs over the last couple of years, I've amassed two blushes, two "one sticks", a lip crayon, a shadow quad, three liquid liners, a couple of single shadows, a terrible mascara...at this point, even if I wanted to purchase something (which I don't, it's not good quality and SO overpriced) I wouldn't need to.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 23, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I'm so sick of BaB that I will cancel any sub that sends it to me, haha. Just from subs over the last couple of years, I've amassed two blushes, two "one sticks", a lip crayon, a shadow quad, three liquid liners, a couple of single shadows, a terrible mascara...at this point, even if I wanted to purchase something (which I don't, it's not good quality and SO overpriced) I wouldn't need to.


PREACH.

Also my box is STILL not here and I was hoping to gift my sister the Revealed Palette for Christmas. Guess that's not happening. Also, they freakin shipped my box to my BILLING address, not my shipping address, even though they've shipped my 2 previous boxes to the correct address. How does that even happen?

Freakin BoxyCharm. Next month better blow me out of the water in a big way or I'm just totally over them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> PREACH.
> 
> Also my box is STILL not here and I was hoping to gift my sister the Revealed Palette for Christmas. Guess that's not happening. Also, they freakin shipped my box to my BILLING address, not my shipping address, even though they've shipped my 2 previous boxes to the correct address. How does that even happen?
> 
> Freakin BoxyCharm. Next month better blow me out of the water in a big way or I'm just totally over them.


Yeah, I already cancelled before this month because I knew I needed to cut back on subs and the spoiler was the Revealed palette, which I already have. But I feel like the brands have gone way downhill. Tarte and Tarina Tarantino, yay, send me those.

But BaB, Bella Pierre, MicaBeauty - these are the same things I got bombarded with from Ipsy and this is more than twice the price of Ipsy! I also feel like there's been way too much Coastal Scents - and I do like Coastal Scents okay, but I already have so much (and it's so cheap it doesn't make it feel like a value to me).


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 24, 2014)

My box still has not come because USPS lost it. I'm so bummed. I emailed boxy charm and USPS. I doubt the post will get back to me. I thought boxy charm would help me track it down but they just look looked at the tracking. They offered to send another box because I've never needed a replacement before. I hope they follow through and quickly. I want that palette.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 24, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> My box still has not come because USPS lost it. I'm so bummed. I emailed boxy charm and USPS. I doubt the post will get back to me. I thought boxy charm would help me track it down but they just look looked at the tracking. They offered to send another box because I've never needed a replacement before. I hope they follow through and quickly. I want that palette.


They were really awesome when my box got lost by the USPS.  They sent me another and then the USPS one got found and I got that one, too.  I told them about it and they said to keep them both and thanks for subscribing.  Pretty nice!


----------



## Linabunnie (Dec 24, 2014)

My box was at my post office and supposed to be here yesterday. Now I look at its over 2 hours away. I dont get it! This sub is waaay much more of a hassle then its worth. Super frustrated!!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Dec 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> PREACH.
> 
> Also my box is STILL not here and I was hoping to gift my sister the Revealed Palette for Christmas. Guess that's not happening. Also, they freakin shipped my box to my BILLING address, not my shipping address, even though they've shipped my 2 previous boxes to the correct address. How does that even happen?
> 
> Freakin BoxyCharm. Next month better blow me out of the water in a big way or I'm just totally over them.


Happened to me in September -resubbed using my new address and they sent it to my old address! Then, changed my billing address multiple times and kept declining payment due to wrong billing address -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and in December, got multiple emails about my payment not going thru, which wasn't scheduled at that time...coupled with multiple coastal scents and BaB, I cancelled. November was blah for me, so it was an easy decision


----------



## MessyJesi (Dec 25, 2014)

I love the revealed pallette. But like the revealed 2 better. I got a one stick. The color is pretty. But the chunky glitter is kinda gross. The shampoo smells yummy. The brush is okay. The eyelashes are huge, but they work for me. If I want to be blind and not wear my glasses.

Need January spoilers soon.


----------



## babiegurl37 (Dec 27, 2014)

I just got my last BC with the useless lashes in the black box and BaB in Tango.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Dec 28, 2014)

My BAB tango came broken like is did for most of us. Also, I just went to use my brush and it fell apart in my hands. Both of those items felt cheap and not well made. Oh well, the palette alone was worth it for me. I swapped the lashes.

I cancelled. This used to be my favorite sub but I just feel like its gone downhill the past couple months. I am overloaded with beauty products anyway so trying to cut back in January, hopefully it will be a better month for Boxycharm.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Dec 29, 2014)

1st spoiler is Mirabella Primer. Eh.

Edited because it looked funny. Lol.


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 29, 2014)

Does anyone know whether you lose your charms if you unsubscribe and then resubscribe later on or do they stay in your account?


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 29, 2014)

@mrscollinsbaby7  I second your Eh. Hope the rest of the box is better...


----------



## Linabunnie (Dec 29, 2014)

Im thinking about canceling... Just scared I might miss out on something good lol


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm thinking about canceling too but that is probably only because I still don't have December. It takes forever to get anything done by email. 1st email let them know my box is lost. Wait 4 days. They tell me yes my box is lost do I want a replacement? Yes I do. Wait 7 days for a reply. They ask for the address for my replacement. Um yea same one as on my account. So now I'm waiting for them to ship I guess? What sucks is I put my address in the 1st email. I always put my address full name and email info in my messages.

I'm ok with the primer but I wish it was dr. Brandt pores no more. I want a full size badly. I hope we get a beauty blender soon that would be the best. It's the time of year I use liquid foundation instead of powder and I really want to try it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 29, 2014)

I have two of that primer from other subs and I don't love it...it separates and sometimes you just squeeze out greasiness, so you have to squeeze the tube a lot to mix it...not really worth that trouble IMO. I use it on my eyes sometimes, but not my face.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Dec 31, 2014)

Yuk, that does not sound tempting at all!

I'm still on my hunt for my HG face primer

I'm using a sample of Porefessional right

Now that I like but don't LOVE.


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 31, 2014)

I actually like that primer, but it's tiny and really overpriced, and I already got it in something like Ipsy a year or so ago. It's not exciting enough to tempt me.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Did u see the new mini sneak peak

You guessed it! A full-size tarte cosmetics product will be featured in our January “Celebrate In Style” ‪#‎BOXYCHARM‬! 
P.S. For the full reveal, you will have to wait until Friday, January 2nd 





Any guesses ladies?


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Dec 31, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Did u see the new mini sneak peak
> 
> You guessed it! A full-size tarte cosmetics product will be featured in our January “Celebrate In Style” ‪#‎BOXYCHARM‬!
> 
> ...


I have no idea what it can be but AAAAAHHHHH!! Lol I LOVE Tarte! =] This makes up for the boring 1st spoiler =]=]


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Dec 31, 2014)

They always say that on their eyeshadow palettes! But the maracuju oil is a strong possibility. It would be cool to get the oil blotting sheets! That would be different! Or one of their face masks!

UPDATE:

Something's telling me now, because of the wood grain shown, it's either gonna be their gifted mascara, a lip stick, or slim chance of maracuju oil.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hmm good sleuthing I would love maracuju oil they also have an a maracuju vitamin c eye brightening cream that I d love.  An amazonian clay blush would be nice too. I think they also have a bunch of bamboo handled brushes.  Hmmm what could it be??? Honestly I love tarte so even if its something I already have anything from tarte is pretty much a win for me.  I really want to try the contour palette.  Whatever it is I m excited.  Happy New Year to us !!!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tarte Maracuja Bronzing Serum! Retail Value: $47.00. 

Not really what I was hoping for, but I'll give it a try =]


----------



## amyd1259 (Jan 2, 2015)

Boo. Was really hoping for lipstick or blush from Tarte. Between the spoilers for this and Ipsy, it is just not a great sub box month for me. I think I may just be on sub box overload. Time to take a break I think.


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 2, 2015)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Tarte Maracuja Bronzing Serum! Retail Value: $47.00.
> 
> Not really what I was hoping for, but I'll give it a try =]


Thanks for posting this.  I m actually excited to try this I just read some really good things about it.  Says it just gives a very subtle glow to the skin, I ll take a glowing hydrated face any time but esp in jan. I m just happy its not something totally overdone in sub boxes.  Hooray for new things!


----------



## MessyJesi (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll use it. But I am a tan person already all the time. If it doesn't turn me orange I'm good.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 3, 2015)

i got charged 3 FREAKIN times!! i signed up new years eve and know im getting decembers, thats fine but then this morning got charged 2 MORE times for a total of 3. $63.00 off my card in 4 days i am so frustrated as this is my first sign up with them and its not a great first impression. has this happened to anyone? check statements someone else got charged twice also


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm not particularly interested in either spoiler. The primer I will give a try, however the Tarte will be traded/gifted. Tan is not a look that appeals to me. I'm fair and that's how I like to look. I would have cancelled, but I've already been charged so I just hope the other items are something I can get excited about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jan 4, 2015)

I've been eyeing this sub for so long, and finally decided to sign up because of the Tarte spoiler. I LOVE Maracuja oil, so of course I subbed for this!

I read up on it, and it isn't really a self-tanning product. It is more Maracuja with some self-tanning properties. It'll give you a "glow" but not really make you look tanned. I like a "glow" but not a tan, so I will definitely be using up this product!

The only real downfalls I've read about it: STRONG scent, doesn't give a glow to anyone who isn't super fair to begin with (meaning it'll just be a sticky version of the Maracuja oil). But from what I've read, fair people who have tried it really like it, just people who were darker than fair didn't see any results from it!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 4, 2015)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Tarte Maracuja Bronzing Serum! Retail Value: $47.00.
> 
> Not really what I was hoping for, but I'll give it a try =]


Love bronzing products YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!


----------



## Cluck Gable (Jan 5, 2015)

I am actually crazy excited to try the Maracuja Bronzing Serum. I am pale as a ghost, so I think it will be fun to play with the serum and see if I can look less dead. :lol:

Will they be releasing more than two spoilers this month, do we know? I like knowing in advance what we're all getting. :wub:


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 5, 2015)

Ooh so interested in the Tarte oil! Something new so I'm all about that!


----------



## kayla0906 (Jan 6, 2015)

ughhh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm allergic to self tanners. this sucks.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 9, 2015)

I cancelled boxycharm in December after numerous issues, and not being able to get ahold of customer service really irked me. I never got a response back from 3 different emails to customer service in late nov/early dec.

And now I get a response? I kid you not. I just got 3 emails from their automatic response stating that in 24-48 hrs I'll receive a response.

Uh huh.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 10, 2015)

crazycatlady82 said:


> I cancelled boxycharm in December after numerous issues, and not being able to get ahold of customer service really irked me. I never got a response back from 3 different emails to customer service in late nov/early dec.
> 
> And now I get a response? I kid you not. I just got 3 emails from their automatic response stating that in 24-48 hrs I'll receive a response.
> 
> Uh huh.


I cancelled after last month too. My brush and lipstick were both broken. Just felt super cheap. I really love the Revealed Palette though. I sent Boxycharm pictures and they said they would send replacements later this month. We'll see if it actually comes.


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 10, 2015)

Just got my first boxy charm! No tarte but I love my box!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 10, 2015)

What did you get, was it the December box?



Saphirehaze said:


> Just got my first boxy charm! No tarte but I love my box!


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 10, 2015)

It is December.


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 10, 2015)

I guess I get January too? Yay!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 10, 2015)

My December replacement box finally arrived today. The revealed palette and surprisingly the BaB gloss in sangria are the only items not up for swap. I wanted to try the lashes so bad but I got the eyelashi in "stunner" and they are waaay too thick and dramatic for me. I have enough blush type brushes. And I don't use hair oil. Revealed made it worth it for me.

I'm excited about the tarte serum and for more January spoilers.

I just ordered my 2000 point item. I should have done it last month. It will probably come in February's box but I really hope it comes in January's! Anyone have experience with this? My box hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 13, 2015)

Nobody has gotten Jan box yet? I'm dying to know the rest of the contents!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 13, 2015)

Kristy_Isabelle said:


> Nobody has gotten Jan box yet? I'm dying to know the rest of the contents!


feeling the same way, can't wait!!


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 13, 2015)

Too funny...I just got my shipping notice!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 13, 2015)

Kristy_Isabelle said:


> Too funny...I just got my shipping notice!



me too, it says it should be here Friday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 14, 2015)

I just saw a pic of January's box on instagram.  Not sure how to do the spoiler thing but just a heads up!  Here's the link to the photo:

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10915249_10152952117190630_2807561201839506719_n.jpg?oh=53792278167f3a0c8d3ef667caa61f35&amp;oe=5526F6D1


----------



## katerdpher51 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've been a long-time subscriber of Ipsy (since Dec. 2012) and I'm thinking of switching over to BoxyCharm. I think for $11 extra, full-size products of higher-end brands might be a nice change!

Of course, I need more make-up products, period, like I need a hole in the head!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Has anyone out there done the same thing (quit ipsy for BoxyCharm)? What are your thoughts? How are you enjoying the transition?

Thanks!


----------



## Squidling (Jan 14, 2015)

katerdpher51 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been a long-time subscriber of Ipsy (since Dec. 2012) and I'm thinking of switching over to BoxyCharm. I think for $11 extra, full-size products of higher-end brands might be a nice change!
> 
> ...


I did the same thing, but I didn't quit Ipsy. It's kind of my go-to and I know there will always be something I like and you can't beat the price. I've been following Boxycharm on My Subscription Addiction for awhile now and it just looked good, so I figured I'd give it a try for a few boxes and see.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jan 14, 2015)

katerdpher51 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been a long-time subscriber of Ipsy (since Dec. 2012) and I'm thinking of switching over to BoxyCharm. I think for $11 extra, full-size products of higher-end brands might be a nice change!
> 
> ...


I did exactly that six months ago and I haven't looked back.  Sooooooo much better for exactly the reasons you state above.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 14, 2015)

Shoppergirll said:


> I just saw a pic of January's box on instagram.  Not sure how to do the spoiler thing but just a heads up!  Here's the link to the photo:
> 
> https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10915249_10152952117190630_2807561201839506719_n.jpg?oh=53792278167f3a0c8d3ef667caa61f35&amp;oe=5526F6D1


Shame, I'm not really feeling anything from this box. The primer is the most likely to be used product for me (and I already have a bag full of primers, but that's not Boxycharm's fault). Not interested in the Tarte or the lip gloss. And are those nail decals? Not really interested in those either. Not sure what the pen looking product in the middle is, but I'm hopeful that it's something I'm interested in.


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 14, 2015)

Flowerfish said:


> Shame, I'm not really feeling anything from this box. The primer is the most likely to be used product for me (and I already have a bag full of primers, but that's not Boxycharm's fault). Not interested in the Tarte or the lip gloss. And are those nail decals? Not really interested in those either. Not sure what the pen looking product in the middle is, but I'm hopeful that it's something I'm interested in.


Based on the packaging in the back, it looks like a Beauty For Real The Perfect Pencil.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 14, 2015)

Did they seriously throw some temporary tattoos in there as the 5th item? 

Sorry a bronzer (no matter what the brand) in January, 2 products from the same brand, a meh primer I already got in an ipsy bag a long time ago, and some tattoos? Sigh.

This is a great subscription for some people but I'm realizing it's just not for me. The only month I liked was the first box I got- the one with the Harvey Prince perfume and Tarte lip gloss. Last month was OK too, but overall it's been kind of mediocre for me. This might have to be my last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm feeling a little ambivalent about this month's box.

Not really excited about any of the products but am mildly interested in the Tarte serum though. I already use the Tarte maracuja oil so I am curious how this bronzing serum compares to the oil. If it applies smoothly, absorbs nicely, and hydrates while adding a dash of color to my ghastly winter paleness then the meh box rating goes up to a hmm rating for me.

But hey, at least no BaB in sight!


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 14, 2015)

Stella A said:


> I'm feeling a little ambivalent about this month's box.
> 
> Not really excited about any of the products but am mildly interested in the Tarte serum though. I already use the Tarte macacuja oil so I am curious how this bronzing serum compares to the oil. If it applies smoothly, absorbs nicely, and hydrates while adding a dash of color to my ghastly winter paleness then the meh box rating goes up to a hmm rating for me.
> 
> But hey, at least no BaB in sight!


I know! I am kinda interested in the Tarte serum too, but I'm on the fence. I looked at reviews on the Sephora website and a lot of people said they only use it at night because it has a bit of a sticky feel. Also, most people said it has that "self tanner" smell. So, based on that I don't think I would like it. I'm interested to find out what everyone thinks after they get the chance to try it.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 14, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Did they seriously throw some temporary tattoos in there as the 5th item?
> 
> Sorry a bronzer (no matter what the brand) in January, 2 products from the same brand, a meh primer I already got in an ipsy bag a long time ago, and some tattoos? Sigh.
> 
> This is a great subscription for some people but I'm realizing it's just not for me. The only month I liked was the first box I got- the one with the Harvey Prince perfume and Tarte lip gloss. Last month was OK too, but overall it's been kind of mediocre for me. This might have to be my last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Couldn't agree more! I just got temp. tattoos in my Popsugar box too...what's the deal? I loved the August Boxycharm, Sept. was amazing and October was pretty good too. After that, it just went downhill...and so far 2015 isn't off to a great start.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jan 14, 2015)

Temp tattoos... for those who want to feel like they're a preteen again, without the commitment!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 14, 2015)

I got the beauty for real lip cream before and I love it. I hope it is a new shade. Anyone know what the pencil is? I'm Around for at least one more month since I waited too long to redeem my points.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 14, 2015)

So, I'm not a total Boxycharm fangirl or anything.  I just have a low stock of makeup (skin care is another story).

I like Boxycharm because they are so makeup heavy.  Theyre my main makeup sub so it's hard for me to get rid of them.

I can't believe they've got a full size Tarte bronzing serum in there!  It's not my favorite thing and I may not use it (depends) but I sure can appreciate the awesomeness of the inclusion.  Plus, hello, come to me Tarte!

I like the Beauty for Real gloss we got in Popsugar (and it's not Boxy's fault I already got one) but it might be a different color and that makes me happy.

I also like the fact that the pencil is NOT an eyeliner!  I need lipliners!  I'm reaching the age where they are very valuable indeed. Haha!  Hopefully they picked a match for the lipgloss.

I would prefer to see a different brand instead of two Beauty for Real items but I'll be honest... I wouldn't complain in the slightest if it was two Tarte products.  Or two Tarina Tarantino ones, so I guess that's not a true complaint.

The tattoos?  What is with these things? Are they really that popular because I am seeing them everywhere!  My friend actually showed up wearing some as bracelets and I totally made fun of her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Apparently all the cool kids wear them?  I'm not a kid anymore (neither is she!) but maybe someday I'll whip them out and spice up my body a little bit.  Who knows.

tl;dr

I like this box and I'm not in high school.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 15, 2015)

katerdpher51 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been a long-time subscriber of Ipsy (since Dec. 2012) and I'm thinking of switching over to BoxyCharm. I think for $11 extra, full-size products of higher-end brands might be a nice change!
> 
> ...


I totally quit Ipsy and switched over to Boxycharm and am so very happy. The product sizes and value is what did it for me. Plus I am still with Birchbox which shows up around mid month for me and Boxycharm shows up week 3-4 for it spreads my subs out a bit more. Birchbox and Ipsy would show up around the same time for me and they are similar so it is nice to have a bigger sized sub box and later in the month to look forward to.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 15, 2015)

Shoppergirll said:


> I know! I am kinda interested in the Tarte serum too, but I'm on the fence. I looked at reviews on the Sephora website and a lot of people said they only use it at night because it has a bit of a sticky feel. Also, most people said it has that "self tanner" smell. So, based on that I don't think I would like it. I'm interested to find out what everyone thinks after they get the chance to try it.


Supposedly the sticky feel goes away after a few minutes. I am curious about the fragrance though- apparently it's a mixture of floral and self-tanner scents (not exactly an appetizing combo).  I've never been brave enough to ever try a self-tanner on my face before but since this serum is supposed to give you subtle glow/color I'm hoping that this means it is also idiot proof. As long as the scent is not too overwhelming/repulsive I figure it is worth trying it out at least once. I'm really pale at the moment so I'm hoping a hint of color might help even out my skin tone a bit and make me look a little less tired.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> So, I'm not a total Boxycharm fangirl or anything.  I just have a low stock of makeup (skin care is another story).
> 
> I like Boxycharm because they are so makeup heavy.  Theyre my main makeup sub so it's hard for me to get rid of them.
> 
> ...


Yea honestly I didn't mind getting the Tattoos in PopSugar because they're kind of fun for a girls night out or to wear to the beach when it gets warmer etc. I definitely got bummed seeing them in this box though, because it takes the place of a cosmetics or a tool, or some other more substantial product.

I like being ghostly pale, so while more Tarte is awesome, it's a shame that it had to be this product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not complaining about a lip liner, though .That'll probably be my favorite product because I use them all the time to fill my lips in before applying lip color. it helps make my lipstick last all day. I have a makeup hoard that would scare the pants of most people, so while I never need more cosmetics this is the only box I get that is heavy on them, which is why I subscribed. 

I guess I just expected a lot more since I was so pleased with the boxes before I subscribed. It seems that since then I just haven't been as wowed by them. I'm on the fence on whether or not to continue, because it's never not worth the money, just never a home run for me, it seems.


----------



## LadyManah (Jan 15, 2015)

tbh, I do see Boxycharm as an _infinitely_ better Ipsy, which is why I will stay subscribed. I am pleased enough with this box, and all past boxes!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 15, 2015)

I am not at all a bronzer girl, but I adore oils, so I think I am going to try this on my legs--if it looks good, great, if not, I will just wear pants and have moisturized legs!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 15, 2015)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am not at all a bronzer girl, but I adore oils, so I think I am going to try this on my legs--if it looks good, great, if not, I will just wear pants and have moisturized legs!    /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh I didn't even think of this but it's genius!  My legs need this and if it gives me a little color, it'll be better than the toilet paper white they are right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 15, 2015)

Shoppergirll said:


> I just saw a pic of January's box on instagram.  Not sure how to do the spoiler thing but just a heads up!  Here's the link to the photo:
> 
> https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10915249_10152952117190630_2807561201839506719_n.jpg?oh=53792278167f3a0c8d3ef667caa61f35&amp;oe=5526F6D1


Has anyone tried the Beauty for Real brand? I have not even heard of it. Wonder what it compares to...


----------



## raindrop (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm actually OK with this box too, @Saffyra.  I'm glad it's a lip cream and not a gloss, and like you, I need more lip liners.  Somehow I've collected 3 pink ones, but I could really use some nudes and reds. Looks like this is a nice nude.

I'm a little worried to try the oil.  I have pretty sensitive skin that is prone to break out, and I worry if I use some of this, I won't be able to trade it things go poorly. And I'll probably trade the primer for no other reason than I have at least 10 primers floating around, some I've had for years.  

I kind of want to try the tattoos though...my hubby thinks they are ridiculous though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I made him a deal, I put my popsugar ones up for trade, and if they are still there when we go to Hawaii in March, I get to wear them.  Since I'm getting another set, I kind of have to try them, right? RIGHT?


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 15, 2015)

@@raindrop you TOTALLY do!!

You can always hold back on using the oil until you see what everyone else says about it.  Or once you get it, check the ingredients against what you know your skin doesn't like.


----------



## raindrop (Jan 15, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @@raindrop you TOTALLY do!!
> 
> You can always hold back on using the oil until you see what everyone else says about it.  Or once you get it, check the ingredients against what you know your skin doesn't like.


That's true.  Although, my skin is ridiculous.  The only think I know for sure it loves is the Benton Snail Bee stuff.  Sigh, maybe by the time I hit 40, it will calm the eff down.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 15, 2015)

@@raindrop I'm super oily and acne prone and I can use the regular tarte oil and really enjoy it, haven't used this one because I'm super dark and hate getting darker. My guess it's similar...


----------



## Weebs (Jan 15, 2015)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am not at all a bronzer girl, but I adore oils, so I think I am going to try this on my legs--if it looks good, great, if not, I will just wear pants and have moisturized legs!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG this is an awesome suggestion.  I think I'm going to do this.  Everything else in this box sucks (I don't do lip products at all) and I was going to just put the whole box up for trade but now I have a use for the Tarte!  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## raindrop (Jan 16, 2015)

sarap said:


> @@raindrop I'm super oily and acne prone and I can use the regular tarte oil and really enjoy it, haven't used this one because I'm super dark and hate getting darker. My guess it's similar...


I don't know, it has a ton of ingredients compared to the OG. I'll think about it...


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 16, 2015)

I received my box today:





I'm still not loving this months box.  I'm going to hang on to the Mirabella primer and think I might just throw away most of my other primers that I have had for a while and start new with this one.  I have't tried it yet, but I do love Mirabella lipsticks.  I'm hoping I'll be a fan of this too.

I haven't tried the lip liner yet but it looks decent.

Everything else I'm going to add to my trade list.

This box has a great value, it's just not quite for me.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Jan 16, 2015)

I like to think I have a pretty open mind when it comes to subscription box contents, but the temporary tattoos? REALLY?

Looking at the box in its entirety, I think the lip liner is probably the item I'm favoring, but a nice one from Walgreens is like $1.99. So that's not a high value product. After that, the Tarte oil is the most intriguing. Everything else? Eh.

Here's hoping February's box is better.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Everything except maracuja is going up for trade...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2015)

RenoFab said:


> Has anyone tried the Beauty for Real brand? I have not even heard of it. Wonder what it compares to...


I got a gloss before, and I liked it a lot...also got a mascara, but I don't think I ever tried it (I think I gave it away because I have a billion mascaras). Decent quality, it had a decent tint without being too opaque.


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Stella A said:


> Supposedly the sticky feel goes away after a few minutes. I am curious about the fragrance though- apparently it's a mixture of floral and self-tanner scents (not exactly an appetizing combo).  I've never been brave enough to ever try a self-tanner on my face before but since this serum is supposed to give you subtle glow/color I'm hoping that this means it is also idiot proof. As long as the scent is not too overwhelming/repulsive I figure it is worth trying it out at least once. I'm really pale at the moment so I'm hoping a hint of color might help even out my skin tone a bit and make me look a little less tired.


So I got my box today.  I m so curious why boxes are putting temp. tattoos in for Jan.  I dunno I tend to equate that with Summer time or like spring break.  I tried the tarte oil and I m not a fan of the scent at all I also found it hard to spread across my face ... hope it doesn't end up streaky.  It says to wash hands immediately after using I m so curious how much color this stuff actually adds.


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 16, 2015)

I got mine. The tarte I am not keeping. I also got liner, gloss, tattoos and primer. Not to bad but I don't use the tanning product.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 17, 2015)

If anyone does not want their maracuja please message me. I am willing to giveup the other 4 items for another.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 17, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> So I got my box today.  I m so curious why boxes are putting temp. tattoos in for Jan.  I dunno I tend to equate that with Summer time or like spring break.  I tried the tarte oil and I m not a fan of the scent at all I also found it hard to spread across my face ... hope it doesn't end up streaky.  It says to wash hands immediately after using I m so curious how much color this stuff actually adds.


I also got my box today but didn't have a chance to open it up until late this evening. I guess I'll wait until after the sun comes up to check out the lip gloss, lip liner, and primer.  As for the temporary tattoos, is that what all the cool kids are doing now? Must confess though that my inner twelve year old self is itching to try them out this weekend. Yeah I must be regressing...

I couldn't resist trying out the tarte serum this evening though. I used the recommended 3 drops for my face and it seemed to spread onto my skin ok. I sort of spread and warmed it up on my fingers first before applying it to my face so maybe that helped with the application.  I've read that some people mix a few drops into their moisturizer and apply it that way instead of directly onto dry skin so I might try doing that as well.  It doesn't seem to be nearly as moisturizing by itself as the regular tarte maracuja oil though. I also dabbed a small amount onto the skin of my inner arm for easier before and after color comparisons. Anyway, here's hoping that I don't wake up to streaks or missed spots! :lol:

ETA: Forgot to mention that the scent of the serum is not as bad as I thought it would be but still not exactly pleasant either. Tolerable though...


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 17, 2015)

Please ignore because I shouldn't be allowed near a computer late at night posting half asleep...


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 17, 2015)

I decided to make a thread in the swap talk forum where we can list our Boxycharm swaps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135587-boxycharm-swaps/


----------



## sweetietaa (Jan 19, 2015)

I've tried the Tarte oil for two days now and haven't noticed a change yet.  Has anyone else been trying their oil?


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 19, 2015)

sweetietaa said:


> I've tried the Tarte oil for two days now and haven't noticed a change yet.  Has anyone else been trying their oil?



I've only tried it out once so far and I think I woke up the next morning with just a hint of color. I'm very fair so maybe it is easier to notice a change on very pale skin? I'm planning on using it again tonight so hopefully I'll get a better idea of how much color it adds to my skin...


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm anxious to hear more about how the Tarte oil works for everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is everyone getting the same colors of Beauty for Real lipstick/gloss?


----------



## sweetietaa (Jan 19, 2015)

No, I was wrong, my face is definitely darker now.  It finally showed up.  I need to just do my neck tonight.  I must not be applying enough to my neck or something because I see the difference.  Tonight I'm going to apply to just my neck and chest area to blend all together.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 19, 2015)

The Beauty for Real lip cream shade that I got is Always There.


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 19, 2015)

I m curious what other people think about the serum.  I m very pale but I found it to leave way more than just a glow, its defining a tanning product on me (i don't think the statement boxy charm was making about it is accurate, at least for me it wasnt).  Sadly I m not going to keep using it I think since I m so pale it ll end up looking funny and I also think it made me break out a bit after 3 uses.  Sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .  Anyone like it, hate it, thoughts?


----------



## MessyJesi (Jan 20, 2015)

Just got mine today. The serum smells gross to me. No way I'm putting that on my face. I like the color of the lip cream, it feels like lipstick not gloss. Not a fan of the pencil or the primer. And the tattoos are a joke. Giving them to my 13 year old daughter.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 20, 2015)

I haven't been overly thrilled with Boxycharm lately, I am planning to cancel and will resub if I see some spoilers I amI interested in. Anyone know if my points will still be there when I re-sub?


----------



## sweetietaa (Jan 21, 2015)

I think that the serum is helping my skin.  My face looks healthier and clearer than before.  I've only used twice in a row then paused a day then I put it on again tonight.  I think I might continue using the serum, but maybe only 3 times a week and not daily.  The smell is not pleasant but I can handle it.  I really don't like the sticky feeling though and it doesn't go away.  I'm loving how better my skin is looking.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 21, 2015)

I wonder if mixing a few drops of the tarte oil with moisturizer will help lessen the tanner smell and the stickiness...? Mine is supposed to arrive in the mail today. I'll try it tonight.


----------



## Squidling (Jan 21, 2015)

So, I used the Tarte Maracuja on my pasty, pale skin last night (3-4 drops) and lo and behold this morning, I'll be damned if I didn't have a bit of a glow! It looked natural and warm, not at all orangy and Tan Momesque. I have never used a faux tanner of any kind, but am super happy I decided to give this one a try. 

Overall, this being my first Boxycharm, I dig it. I even like the tattoos, which would be great nail art.


----------



## LadyManah (Jan 21, 2015)

Squidling said:


> So, I used the Tarte Maracuja on my pasty, pale skin last night (3-4 drops) and lo and behold this morning, I'll be damned if I didn't have a bit of a glow! It looked natural and warm, not at all orangy and Tan Momesque. I have never used a faux tanner of any kind, but am super happy I decided to give this one a try.
> 
> Overall, this being my first Boxycharm, I dig it. I even like the tattoos, which would be great nail art.


I've been using it for several days, morning and night, but I don't see very much of a difference on my pasty skin. It's weird! I am still hoping for a natural glow, but I think the effects may be negated on me from all the Korea sleeping packs I use. I probably need to try hard to not use anything that might be "whitening" with it...


----------



## SaraP (Jan 21, 2015)

@@Squidling Nail Art!!!! YOU my dear are a genius!


----------



## Squidling (Jan 22, 2015)

sarap said:


> @@Squidling Nail Art!!!! YOU my dear are a genius!


**HIGHFIVE** I mean, why not, right? They are really lovely in person, too. I haven't tried it yet, but I'm super curious to see how it comes out.


----------



## katerdpher51 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm wondering if the February box might include a shadow palette like Lorac's new "Unzipped Gold" palette. 

As I'm new to BoxyCharm, are they likely to include another palette so soon as they just had the Revealed palette in December? What do you guys think? How frequently do they "repeat" product types?


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 27, 2015)

katerdpher51 said:


> I'm wondering if the February box might include a shadow palette like Lorac's new "Unzipped Gold" palette.
> 
> As I'm new to BoxyCharm, are they likely to include another palette so soon as they just had the Revealed palette in December? What do you guys think? How frequently do they "repeat" product types?


Whoa!!! That would be incredible. That is a really high valued palette so I am not sure if that would be in our boxes but you never know and one can wish. 

What is everyone hoping for in their Feb boxes?

I personally have a few things I would like right now:

Sheet masks - something from Missha or other Korean brands

Tools like brushes or eyelash curler

Make up remover - something high end

Nail polish base coats or top coats from higher end brands

A colored mascara - nothing crazy like neon green but something subtle that I can still pull off daily like navy or plum.


----------



## kayla0906 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh, I know i'd love a nice scented lotion, maybe a face mask, nail polishes for spring, and possibly a spring-timey demeter scent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 27, 2015)

Lorac isn't on boxycharms brand list but they could always add them and I wish they would.

I hope for an illume candle, another tarina product, Lauren b beauty base coat or color polish, tarte palette or anything tarte really.


----------



## kayla0906 (Jan 28, 2015)

ohhh. a candle would be amazing. i know it isnt beauty related, but that would rock.


----------



## Squidling (Jan 30, 2015)

I would love love love a palette (maybe a contouring pallet, ehhhhh?), but I think the chances are slim. Other than that, I'd like to try:


A powder eyeliner, a la L'oreal Smokissime.
A super hydrating dry skin treatment (I feel like my face is going to flake off any day now).
Colored mascara, since I'm too skeptical to actually buy one myself.
I'm open to anything,, I just want a spoiler already, though!


----------



## kayla0906 (Jan 30, 2015)

Spoiler #1!!! 

http://www.shopncla.com/products/heart-attack-1


----------



## nicolispicoli (Jan 30, 2015)

I love the first spoiler for February, but it seems we almost always get our boxes after the 15th of the month. While I'll definitely still use it, it would have been nice to get it for valentines day.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 30, 2015)

Love that polish! But not enough to sub...


----------



## nicolispicoli (Jan 30, 2015)

I would also love to get a cleanser or toner in the February box. I also always love getting face cleanser wipes, especially the La Fresh ones.

I wouldn't be surprised if we got something like the beauty blender soon. Fun fact: I got a beauty blender in my popsugar box forever ago and it came with the cleanser. I seriously thought it was meant to be used together to clean your face, HAHAHA! I put the cleanser on the blender and used it on my face and was like WTF, this thing is a POS and my face feels the same. Duhhhhhh :blink:


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 30, 2015)

I would love that spoiler if it was coming BEFORE Valentines Day. Seems kind of pointless to put something like that in the box when they ship the so late in the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm hoping for better spoilers. The nail polish just seems blah to me


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 30, 2015)

Not excited for the polish. But maybe once I have it I will like it more. i don't have anything like it so that's a plus.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 31, 2015)

That polish isn't something I would use. I'm thinking about canceling and may resub if I see something great.


----------



## katerdpher51 (Feb 2, 2015)

I think the polish will be super cute for Valentine's Day, assuming it gets here in time! I'll put it over a pale pink or white polish so the hearts really pop.

I don't have anything else like that (all my other glitter polishes are legit glitter, like the Essie ones) but this could be fun!

How frequently do they share spoilers?


----------



## blm00 (Feb 2, 2015)

I loved the maracuja oil last month, thought the lipliner and primer were okay, and was not impressed by the lipgloss and tattoos.  I told myself that Boxy had to give me a really good box in February or I would cancel after this month.  I was pretty excited when I saw the nail polish spoiler because I thought it was really cute (even though I don't really wear nail polish all that much), so things were looking up, then I saw the Glossybox spoilers and they have a very similar nail polish going out in their box (the NCLA one in the Boxycharm looks to have multicolor hearts, no glitter, and the Julep one in Glossybox has pink hearts with glitter, but they're both nail polish with hearts!).  I definitely don't need two different bottles of nail polish with hearts, I don't think.  We'll see what else Boxycharm has to offer before making a final decision, but it's not looking good.  I'm spending way too much money on beauty box subscriptions, so I'm kind of hoping they will give me a bad month so my decision will be easy, you know?  I need to cut one box out.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 3, 2015)

I didn't think my sub went through in time, but I just got my tracking # for my January box. Yay! I think I am going to like having box subs for the anticipation/excitement alone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
How has the Tarte been to those with sensitive skin? It looks intriguing, and I sure could use some color this time of year, but I've had bad luck with their mascara making my eyes itch, so I am a little afraid to try this and ruin its resale/trade value only to find it breaks me out in a horrid rash after one use..


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 3, 2015)

maybe you could get a sample at Sephora and try it first.


----------



## Sunfish (Feb 3, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I didn't think my sub went through in time, but I just got my tracking # for my January box. Yay! I think I am going to like having box subs for the anticipation/excitement alone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> How has the Tarte been to those with sensitive skin? It looks intriguing, and I sure could use some color this time of year, but I've had bad luck with their mascara making my eyes itch, so I am a little afraid to try this and ruin its resale/trade value only to find it breaks me out in a horrid rash after one use..


Glad you ended up getting the box! I have uber-sensitive skin too (aka rash/ irritation/ redness sensitive as you seem to be referring to yourself, not breakout sensitive...I get a bit confused when some people label being breakout-prone as sensitive. Not that that's any more fun but it's a distinctly different issue, ya know?) &amp; the bronzing serum hasn't bothered me a bit. Obviously we're all different so that's no guarantee but still thought I'd let you know. For what it's worth it's essentially a slightly tinted version of their Maracuja oil, so if you've tried that it feels the same going on.

I'm also super pale &amp; even in me the "bronzing" effect is VERY minimal. Truly I can hardly tell a change in tint &amp; I've been using it probably 10 of the last 12 evenings. That said it seems to perk my skin up a bit, make it a bit less flat/ dull/ pasty looking if that makes sense &amp; since the oil is so good for my dry skin I'm overall a fan. I much prefer the subtlety over something crazy orange &amp;/or dark making that I wouldn't be able to pull off.

Also, if you've never tried a tarte Maracuja oil the packaging is such that you can use the stopper to try a few drops w/ out touching anything but the outside of the cap so if it doesn't end up working for you it's still almost like new. It's in a box but not otherwise sealed, etc.

hope this helps (&amp; hope it agrees w/ your skin!)


----------



## artemiss (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm actually a bit of both: acne-prone and rash-prone, and what will set either off in a product still seems totally random, with my skin tolerating quite a few things that are issues for some, and then freaking out at what others consider their holy grail for sensitive skin. When I find a product I like, I despair when the formula changes, esp. fragrance, because it could well mean the end of a decades-long love affair, lol


----------



## blm00 (Feb 4, 2015)

They released another sneak peek on Facebook!  Mullein and Sparrow Mini Face Mask, worth $15.  I'm pretty excited for it!  It's a powder you add water to to make the mask.  I haven't tried a mask like that before.  Anyone have any experience with this mask?


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 4, 2015)

blm00 said:


> They released another sneak peek on Facebook!  Mullein and Sparrow Mini Face Mask, worth $15.  I'm pretty excited for it!  It's a powder you add water to to make the mask.  I haven't tried a mask like that before.  Anyone have any experience with this mask?


I love these types of masks. They're pretty fun. Basically just like a mask in a tube, except you mix it up yourself, which is always nifty.  But they make a huge mess since you need to mix them up. I would suggest using small disposable bathroom cup to do it in! 

I am excited for this month! :3


----------



## Sunfish (Feb 5, 2015)

Grrr....would have been okay w/ the clay mask but I just looked it up &amp; it has lavender oil in it. I LOVE lavender as a scent but have recently learned that in fact it is a horribly damaging product for skin, aka it actually causes significant irritation, damage, &amp; even death to all skin cells...even if it feels fine when applied. Info based on actual research not just anecdotal, based on opinion, etc. here's the easy-to-read link &amp; the scientific research info/ articles are referenced within it: http://www.paulaschoice.com/cosmetic-ingredient-dictionary/definition/lavender-extract-and-oil

So no more lavender in skin care for me. So annoying that many companies don't actually care whether their products actually help or hurt!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 5, 2015)

I think this is a fun addition to the box!  So unusual and it seems so fancy, too.  Plus I'm totally keeping the glass jar (I mean, I hope it's glass, it looks like it)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I think this is a fun addition to the box!  So unusual and it seems so fancy, too.  Plus I'm totally keeping the glass jar (I mean, I hope it's glass, it looks like it)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think it's super cute too! So far I'm pleased with the box- I still wish the nail polish would be here in time for a valentines day mani, but so far, so good!


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 6, 2015)

And sneak peak number #3: Enhance your skin with Mistura Beauty Solutions C-2-P (Cream to Powder) Complexion Corrector! This universal corrector allows for a buildable coverage to instantly mute imperfections and can be used as a spot corrector and/or primer on all skin tones. Works flawlessly under your favorite finishing powder! Its velvety formula is enriched with coconut oil, shea butter, and Vitamins A, C and E, leaving your skin feeling ultra hydrated. Paraben free. Contains SPF 18. Tag a friend to spread the love!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2015)

Hmm, ok. So far I'm digging the spoilers. This could be a really good one for me!


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 7, 2015)

Has anyone gotten shipping notification yet?  I ve been charged but haven't seen any movement yet.  I can't wait to get my hands on this box hope the 2 surprises are fun!  I love we get to know some of the contents but not all of them kinda builds the anticipation.


----------



## EmilyMarie (Feb 7, 2015)

I am new to Makeuptalk so I hope I am posting this correctly.

Currently I am subscribed to Birchbox, Birchboxman for the boyfriend, and I was subscribed to Ipsy. I wasn't too happy with Ipsy so I canceled. My BB subscriptions total $30/month.

I am interested in Boxycharm. I really like that you get bigger items and I feel like I will use most of the items I'd get - I've been looking up past boxes for the past few days lol - but it's hard for me to justify $21 for a subscription box.

That'd be $50/month on subbie services which is hard for me to justify. I could rearrange my monthly budget a bit. Due to subbie boxes I don't spend hardly as much as I used to on makeup. So maybe it's worth it.

What are your thoughts? Is Boxycharm worth it? It's easy to toss $10-$15 on sub boxes but the $21 price tag just is a bit much. I can afford it if I really want to. I'm just wary. What are your thoughts on Boxycharm?

It has one thing being both a positive and negative for me and that's that it's not one of the more well-known boxes like Ipsy or Birchbox. Anyway, if anyone could share their thoughts on Boxycharm I would really appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 7, 2015)

EmilyMarie said:


> I am new to Makeuptalk so I hope I am posting this correctly.
> 
> Currently I am subscribed to Birchbox, Birchboxman for the boyfriend, and I was subscribed to Ipsy. I wasn't too happy with Ipsy so I canceled. My BB subscriptions total $30/month.
> 
> ...


I totally understand where you're coming from.  I started with Ipsy and then eventually subscribed to Blush Mystery, Glossybox, Boxycharm and then, due to a great Groupon/LS deal, I bought a 1 year subscription to Birchbox.  I dropped Ipsy and Blush Mystery.  I think the value of Boxycharm is really there  Yes, it's $10 more a month than Ipsy but the items are higher end and mostly full size - it way out-values the $21.  After trying so many subs I am going to let my Birchbox run out (I have only had 1 month I was pleased with - this month because I am getting the BeauyBlender) and am keeping Glossybox and Boxycharm.  They are consistently good and I use the products - it's not just a bunch of tiny samples.  I actually caved and re-subbed to Ipsy this week, too.  Check out mysubsciptionaddiction.com and look through past Boxycharm boxes.  It may help you decide if they have the kind of items that justify the $21 price for you. Good luck!


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooray my boxy charm shipped!!  Hope everyone gets their boxes super fast this month and loves the contents!!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 11, 2015)

EmilyMarie said:


> I am new to Makeuptalk so I hope I am posting this correctly.
> 
> Currently I am subscribed to Birchbox, Birchboxman for the boyfriend, and I was subscribed to Ipsy. I wasn't too happy with Ipsy so I canceled. My BB subscriptions total $30/month.
> 
> ...


@@EmilyMarie Well, that's easy!  Unsubscribe to BirchboxMan and get a Boxycharm instead for a few months.  Then unsubscribe to Boxycharm and sign up for BBM again or try Glossybox for a few months.

It's super easy and fun to subscribe and unsubscribe because then you get a real variety.  And your boyfriend won't care if he misses a box for a couple months because he'll know you're happy with the new stuff you are getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmilyMarie (Feb 12, 2015)

I subscribed!!!!!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am beyond excited. One thing I already love is you can subscribe in February and still get February's box. That's fantastic, IMO. But I have a quick question...

Okay so on their FB they've posted I believe 3 spoilers. But on their site it says we get 4-5 items. So do they only show a few spoilers and the rest of the items are a surprise? If someone can let me know, I'd really appreciate it.

I played around with my budget. I spend way too much on little things here and there that add up. So instead of buying little things at random, I will spend a certain ammount each month on sub boxes and I feel like that'll help me cut down on extra spending. And it already has. Anyway if someone could answer my question I'd so much appreciate it


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 12, 2015)

EmilyMarie said:


> I subscribed!!!!!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am beyond excited. One thing I already love is you can subscribe in February and still get February's box. That's fantastic, IMO. But I have a quick question...
> 
> ...


Only 3 spoilers, do you gotta wait until someone gets the box for the rest!


----------



## EmilyMarie (Feb 12, 2015)

LadyManah said:


> Only 3 spoilers, do you gotta wait until someone gets the box for the rest!


Thank you so much for letting me know!


----------



## blm00 (Feb 13, 2015)

I found what appears to be the first instagram picture of a full February boxycharm!  Besides the three spoilers they gave us (the Mistura complexion thing, the NCLA heart topcoat, and the power facial mask), there is also a Jing Ai Velvet Shine Lip Jewel in what appears to be the shade Pink Star (worth $22) and what appears to be some sort of eyeshadow brush, not sure of the brand or the value.  The handle for it is white, though.  I can see the card in the box, but I'm not able to read it because of the angle and the size of the print.


----------



## kayla0906 (Feb 13, 2015)

Here is the photo of the instagram spoiler!



Spoiler


----------



## artemiss (Feb 13, 2015)

I may have already painted my nails with the hearts. I am so happy mine made it before the holiday. I also may have an entire bra/panty and pajama set that matches the pink and red hearts perfectly, so I am so happy with it. &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 13, 2015)

I subscribed a few days ago because I'm interested in seeing how this compares to Birchbox and Glossybox. Just got an email that my box has shipped. Look forward to getting this!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 13, 2015)

I might be the only one, but i'm definitely not happy with this box at all. It just seems so...empty? Lackluster? idk.

It just reminds me WAY too much of ipsy when they do boxes that look like this. When we get full size Tarte products or a big coastal scents palette, I'm reminded of why I signed up for Boxycharm. But this month is just...eh. I'll use most of it, sure, but I'd rather use the $21 a month for a subscription I'll use more often. Not to mention- they haven't had anything new or interesting in the rewards section in awhile. I have quite a few charms saved up and there's NOTHING worthwhile to spend them on. Such a bummer.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 13, 2015)

Based on the spoiler above, not sure about the box although I'm interested in trying the nail polish. I'm still looking forward to getting my first box. I love opening boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I'll have to see if this is for me long term but at least for now I'm interested in trying it.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Feb 14, 2015)

I am glad I cancelled. This is the first month since last summer that I really haven't been impressed with some of the content. I think I am just overloaded with "stuff" right now so I am being very picky with my boxes.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 14, 2015)

kayla0906 said:


> Here is the photo of the instagram spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks for posting this!  I am excited!  I am such a sucker for brushes.....


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks good to me. I'll know for sure when I get the colors in real life. I'm hoping that corrector isn't as yellow as it looks. Otherwise, a lipstick, nail polish, concealer, make up brush and some skincare in the form of a face mask is a pretty balanced box. And most of this is stuff I haven't seen in any other sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 16, 2015)

not bad..not my favorite.  I love the polish but too bad it didnt' get here in time for Valentine's weekend.


----------



## lraien (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm not going to cut them loose, because the other items usually make up for it -- but I do wish they'd stop with the super bright lip crayons/bombshell sticks, etc.  I understand they send what they can get and there will be things I don't like on occasion but the super bright pink stuff over and over is why I dumped Ipsy.


----------



## Squidling (Feb 18, 2015)

lraien said:


> I'm not going to cut them loose, because the other items usually make up for it -- but I do wish they'd stop with the super bright lip crayons/bombshell sticks, etc.  I understand they send what they can get and there will be things I don't like on occasion but the super bright pink stuff over and over is why I dumped Ipsy.


I know. I look like a total a-hole in brights. I wish they would at least have an option to choose whether we are more into neutrals or brights, and base our boxes off of that. At least I can work with a neutral. If I even try the bright stuff and don't like it, it becomes a waste.


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 18, 2015)

I got my box today the nail polish is super cute, wish they had put it in last month's box would have loved to wear it the week leading up to v-day.  Oh well love is never out of style right. The brush is nice always love getting some new tools.  The mask is super cute love the packaging not sure if I ll use it, I never seem to get the consistency right on those, i either neither put enough water or too much, it must be a science lol.  I got the pink boo lip crayon and its surprising not to bright.  Sadly my color corrector was broken off and smushed inside the top.  If it wasnt the most expensive item in the box I dunno if I d bother getting it replaced but aside from being a lot of the value in the box it was one of the items I was most curious about.  Is boxy charm good with replacing things?  Hope everyone is enjoying their goodies!


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 18, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> I got my box today the nail polish is super cute, wish they had put it in last month's box would have loved to wear it the week leading up to v-day.  Oh well love is never out of style right. The brush is nice always love getting some new tools.  The mask is super cute love the packaging not sure if I ll use it, I never seem to get the consistency right on those, i either neither put enough water or too much, it must be a science lol.  I got the pink boo lip crayon and its surprising not to bright.  Sadly my color corrector was broken off and smushed inside the top.  If it wasnt the most expensive item in the box I dunno if I d bother getting it replaced but aside from being a lot of the value in the box it was one of the items I was most curious about. * Is boxy charm good with replacing things? * Hope everyone is enjoying their goodies!


Yes! Or at least they were when I was subscribed. I got a broken eyeshadow palette once and I emailed them and had a replacement within a week it was awesome


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 18, 2015)

I want to know what people think of the corrector.  My box isn't here yet (I'm anxious! haha).

Is it good?  Cheap?  Does it work?  You know...  that kind of thing.


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 18, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I want to know what people think of the corrector.  My box isn't here yet (I'm anxious! haha).
> 
> Is it good?  Cheap?  Does it work?  You know...  that kind of thing.


My thoughts, and for reference - my skin tone is super, super pale

For undereyes - um, nope.

For pimples - double nope. Did even less.

Crater nose pores - actually covered them up

Not worth the price, but if someone has big pores, it might cover them up. Didn't do much else for me. Color could be better, but it actually blends OK enough to wear under foundation

Not a HG product, but not totally worthless. Just nothing impressive. There are cheaper product that cover pores. XD

It's also super small, not much product in that tube. And the tube is weird. It isn't easy to apply.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 19, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I want to know what people think of the corrector.  My box isn't here yet (I'm anxious! haha).
> 
> Is it good?  Cheap?  Does it work?  You know...  that kind of thing.


I wasn't a fan of it, tbh. I felt like it was kind of cheap-feeling and didn't do anything under my eyes or for acne, which is what I'd be using it for. Kind of a bummer!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm not thrilled about this month's box tbh. I think the lip crayon is just a tad too bright for my taste and for a winter look. I love face masks, but I don't like that you have to mix it with water before using. I was so excited about the concealor, but this concealor isn't the best. I hate getting nail polish and have already given this one away. On the bright side, I love getting brushes in sub boxes. Just not a great month for me


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 19, 2015)

I liked the polish but wish it would have come earlier.     I actually did like the lip crayon and brush was ok.  The mask...I'll give it a whirl.  And finally my concealer came broken.  I took a pic and sent it to them.  It was an ok box, worth the amount I spent.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm in the minority but I actually like the concealer. Dior Skinflash Radiance Booster Pen is my HG concealer which just melts into my skin. But this little concealer is a decent match to my skin tone and blended well enough for me with pretty good coverage. With that said, I'm a freckle face with no acne or blemishes to cover, I mostly only use concealer under my eyes, around my nose and on my chin…to hide dark circles and redness.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 19, 2015)

And the item I like the least is the polish. It's actually really cute and my 3 year old daughter is freaking out over it but it's so goopy and way too difficult to actually get the little hearts out. Love the concept and how it looks, just really dislike the actual application.


----------



## Squidling (Feb 19, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I want to know what people think of the corrector.  My box isn't here yet (I'm anxious! haha).
> 
> Is it good?  Cheap?  Does it work?  You know...  that kind of thing.


I actually really like the corrector - however - it came totally annihilated in the box. It was broken in half, smeared all over, destroyed. I emailed Boxycharm yesterday, so far no response :-( I used my finger to test it out today, though and I found that it blended really well! I used it for my under eyes, some ruddiness on my cheeks, a few red spots, etc. and I found that I only had to add a little extra concealer on only my toughest zits.


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 19, 2015)

Squidling said:


> I actually really like the corrector - however - it came totally annihilated in the box. It was broken in half, smeared all over, destroyed. I emailed Boxycharm yesterday, so far no response :-( I used my finger to test it out today, though and I found that it blended really well! I used it for my under eyes, some ruddiness on my cheeks, a few red spots, etc. and I found that I only had to add a little extra concealer on only my toughest zits.


_Mine came like that too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I haven't heard anything back from them either.  It seems like a lot of people had this problem I hope can replace them I really wanted to try it._


----------



## kayla0906 (Feb 20, 2015)

Mine didnt come broken but broke clean off its base the first time I used it. It's just a POS product i think.


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 20, 2015)

So I got a response about the damaged item and they are not replacing it, they did give me "charms" but honestly I really wanted to try this product and I almost never redeem those things. Oh well. 

Here is there response: 

We are so sorry to hear that your Mistura Beauty C2P Corrector arrived damaged! Please know that we have contacted Mistura and their manufacturing partner to inform them of the packaging defect. In an effort to prevent you from receiving another damaged Corrector, we have awarded 2,000 Charms for you to redeem any product(s) of your choice from our Reward Shop.

Did anyone else receive a response?


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 21, 2015)

I hope this means they won't be working with Mistura again.  No one wants crappy products.

I'm guessing the fact that Boxy isn't replacing it means Mistura won't give them the product to replace it with which makes Mistura even more awful in my eyes.

Mine did not arrive damaged but it's a pretty meh product in poor packaging.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 21, 2015)

I just got mine.The mistura was fine in my box but wrong shade for me. I'm looking forward to trying the lip crayon and the mask. The brush is nice too. The nail polish I'll probably give to my daughter. This is my first box and I think the box is cute. Not quite like Glossybox or Birchbox but still nice.


----------



## EmilyMarie (Feb 22, 2015)

Another newbie question lol but I was wondering how the point system works. I know on Birchbox you can review your items pretty much as soon as your box has shipped. Is there a special link to review your Boxy Charm items for the month? How exactly does that work?


----------



## Squidling (Feb 24, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I hope this means they won't be working with Mistura again.  No one wants crappy products.
> 
> I'm guessing the fact that Boxy isn't replacing it means Mistura won't give them the product to replace it with which makes Mistura even more awful in my eyes.
> 
> Mine did not arrive damaged but it's a pretty meh product in poor packaging.


So, I was pretty miffed about the whole Mistura thing, since I had been wanting to try them for a bit. My corrector came completely destroyed and Boxycharm gave me points, yes. But, I felt like Mistura should have owned up and replaced the damaged goods. So I posted on their Facebook regarding the incident and we shall see what comes of it.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 24, 2015)

EmilyMarie said:


> Another newbie question lol but I was wondering how the point system works. I know on Birchbox you can review your items pretty much as soon as your box has shipped. Is there a special link to review your Boxy Charm items for the month? How exactly does that work?


I just always click on the review tab and then click On the products that I want to review


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Squidling said:


> So, I was pretty miffed about the whole Mistura thing, since I had been wanting to try them for a bit. My corrector came completely destroyed and Boxycharm gave me points, yes. But, I felt like Mistura should have owned up and replaced the damaged goods. So I posted on their Facebook regarding the incident and we shall see what comes of it.


I decided to cancel after the Mistura thing.  I didn't like some of the emails I got from them and personally I know I never redeem those charm things so thats a pretty useless trade off for me.  Oh well.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> I decided to cancel after the Mistura thing.  I didn't like some of the emails I got from them and personally I know I never redeem those charm things so thats a pretty useless trade off for me.  Oh well.


I agree! My thing is, the corrector was (supposedly) a $37 product. None of the items in the shop are even close to the same value. I think they handled this whole thing the wrong way and ticked off a lot of subscribers. I do understand that it isn't Boxycharm's fault the correctors were broken, but at least make us feel like you are truly sorry and do more for us than give us 2,000 "charms", especially when the items in their shop aren't the greatest. Rant over. Lol.


----------



## Squidling (Feb 26, 2015)

This was the response I got from MIstura: 

 
Mistura Beauty Solutionshttps://www.facebook.com/pages/Mistura-Beauty-Solutions/104371881957 Hi Kristin. Thank you so much for having taken the time to write to us. We are absolutely devastated by the breakage we have experienced with our Boxycharm shipments. It appears that the customized component that we used for this campaign did not hold up to the drastic temperatures between NYC and FLA. The product was frozen and then heated during shipment which caused this breakage. Boxycharm has asked to refer all customer concerns to them directly so they can handle it internally. From our end, we can only recommend that you switch the concealer to a different container and use it normally. The product will still perform perfectly despite having broken in the tubing.
We are so very sorry for the inconvenience Kristin. This was an unfortunate sequence of events that we have certainly learned from. We need to exercise more caution when shipping during such cold temperatures. Thank you again xo.
 
I don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 26, 2015)

Squidling said:


> This was the response I got from MIstura:
> 
> 
> Mistura Beauty Solutions Hi Kristin. Thank you so much for having taken the time to write to us. We are absolutely devastated by the breakage we have experienced with our Boxycharm shipments. It appears that the customized component that we used for this campaign did not hold up to the drastic temperatures between NYC and FLA. The product was frozen and then heated during shipment which caused this breakage. Boxycharm has asked to refer all customer concerns to them directly so they can handle it internally. From our end, we can only recommend that you switch the concealer to a different container and use it normally. The product will still perform perfectly despite having broken in the tubing.We are so very sorry for the inconvenience Kristin. This was an unfortunate sequence of events that we have certainly learned from. We need to exercise more caution when shipping during such cold temperatures. Thank you again xo.
> ...


That's BS.

I would e-mail them back and tell them that Boxycharm would not replace the item and only offered you a few referral credits which equal no-where-near the value of the product. Also throw in there that you were interested in trying their products, but by the way the companies are handling it- you're no longer interested.

Seriously when there was that huge issue with the Pop Beauty lipglosses that had a weird smell to them in the Ipsy bags, not only did Ipsy send new, sample sized replacements, but Pop Beauty allowed me to choose a free full sized one in the shade of my choice. Granted that entire situation wasn't handled perfectly either, but at least it was much better than this situation. Unbelievable.


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> I agree! My thing is, the corrector was (supposedly) a $37 product. None of the items in the shop are even close to the same value. I think they handled this whole thing the wrong way and ticked off a lot of subscribers. I do understand that it isn't Boxycharm's fault the correctors were broken, but at least make us feel like you are truly sorry and do more for us than give us 2,000 "charms", especially when the items in their shop aren't the greatest. Rant over. Lol.


I just got this in an email from them Originally, we were only able to offer you 2,000 Charms for your damaged item. But we have some great news! We have added an additional 1,000 Charms to your account and they should be posted within the next 3-5 business days.... ummm did you read the e-mail I sent you can give me 100,000 charms I don't want them!  Glad I cancelled, there are enough things in life to get annoyed/frustrated over a sub box isn't going to be one of them for me.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow.... No spoilers??? :scared: :nervous:


----------



## blm00 (Mar 1, 2015)

I just saw that the March box is called Lucky Charm.  That's all I know, but it makes me think there might be something green in there.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 2, 2015)

first spoiler up

https://www.facebook.com/Boxycharm/photos/a.262186367259116.1073741825.245615922249494/611829505628132/?type=1



Spoiler



#1: Hydrate your skin plus fight free radicals and surface irritants with Previse's Nutrify Skin Tonic, a $48.00 value! This bio-healthy, oil-free tonic was crafted with professional makeup artists to reveal a healthy, fresh, and even complexion. Use daily for supreme nourishment and a luminous appearance. Like if you are ready for radiant results! 

#BoxyLuck #LuckyPrevise 



I was gonna cancel, but this spoiler is exciting~


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 2, 2015)

LadyManah said:


> first spoiler up
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Boxycharm/photos/a.262186367259116.1073741825.245615922249494/611829505628132/?type=1
> 
> ...


Thanks for finding the spoiler!  Well I'm in!



Spoiler



https://www.previsecare.com/shop/nutrify/step-2-nutrify-skin-type-1-6-universal-tonic/

Nutrify Liposomal Tonic 1-6  is our latest bio-healthy innovation to help hydrate skin plus fight free radicals and surface irritants. The bio-heathly tonic was crafted with Professional Makeup Artists for exceptional performance. The dual benefit, mattifying hydrator helps scavenge free radicals PLUS acts as a key, light-weight barrier to makeup that may contain parabens, triclosan and other skin irritating ingredients

*Medical:*

Patients receiving Botox, laser and other medical treatments respond well to Universal Nutrify 1-6. As a chilled application, Nutrify should help minimize swelling and some redness while speeding the healing process..


----------



## kayla0906 (Mar 4, 2015)

new sneak peek should be up tonight... the photo kinda looks like one of those beauty blenders on a stick but we wont know for a bit longer!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 4, 2015)

kayla0906 said:


> new sneak peek should be up tonight... the photo kinda looks like one of those beauty blenders on a stick but we wont know for a bit longer!


Thanks for the heads up. Looks like it might be a lip crayon to me.


----------



## kayla0906 (Mar 4, 2015)

yeah, it ended up being a tarte lip tint in an awful light pink.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm thrilled about the box this month! The spoilers look really nice! I have a question in hopes that someone will have an answer for me. Lol. So I just redeemed some charms in the shop for the Jing Ai blush but now I am worried it is going to be in the box this month and I'll have two lol does anyone know if Boxycharm puts items in the reward section that are going to be in the box for that month? Oh and there are some pretty great rewards in the shop right now! Go check it out =] thanks in advance for any help you can offer ladies! =]


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 13, 2015)

Boxes are showing up on IG. Looks like an Oscar blandi dry shampoo and an ofra pencil of some kind.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 13, 2015)

I saw this box on IG


----------



## Squidling (Mar 13, 2015)

Just saw this on Youtube:


----------



## PeaJay (Mar 13, 2015)

i wonder if we all get the same colors


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 13, 2015)

Nooooo the Oscar blandi has a mousse variation. I might use the dry shampoo but definitely not mousse. Fingers crossed for dry shampoo.

The eyeliner variations I have seen are brown or navy blue. I Hope to get brown.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 14, 2015)

The variations on IG seem to be mousse/orange polish/brown pencil and Dry shampoo/yellow polish and navy blue pencil. This is my first month, hope I get the second variation!!


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm glad I didn't resub this month, the only thing I would use is the polish. It is such a pretty polish. I love all the variations. I'll wait for spoilers for next month. I have some charms I wanna spend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Mar 14, 2015)

My box had:

Oscar Blandi Mousse

Previse universal tonic

black Ofra eyeliner

Tarte lip pencil in charmed (pink)

LVX nail polish in Deco (coral/orangey pink)

I actually will use the mouse over dry shampoo, which I am currently overrun with for some reason, and love the color of the nail polish, although I just picked up a bottle of something else in a similar shade. I'm meh on the black eyeliner and pink lippie, although I will say that crayons are one of the only lip products I can wear consistently.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm always happy to receive Tarte products, but I'm a little bit over lip crayons. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Getting mousse in a box is a nice change! I hope I get that option over the dry shampoo.

I'm trying to think what else Boxycharm could include that would shake the boxes up a little, because I feel like after a while every beauty sub is much of a muchness.

Maybe:


Eyeshadow primer
Brow product of some kind
Tweezers
Toner
Makeup Wipes (I always need more makeup wipes)
De-tangling spray
Eyelash primer
Brush cleaner
I don't know, what do you guys think? Maybe we can give them some ideas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes! Makeup wipes would be awesome! 

As would nail polish remover wipes. I had a little packet of Butter Nail scrubber pads from a Sephora set that I used on vacation recently, and I thought that was the BEST idea for travel I've came across in a long while. I hate to travel with bottles of NP remover- it ALWAYS leaks and ruins something, but the little scrubby pad was just enough to take off the old, and it was tough enough to even get off the glitter.


----------



## Sunfish (Mar 16, 2015)

I like the idea of some different types of products, but not all of the specific items listed...which just goes to show how tough it is to please everyone!

Getting a brow product concerns me b/c of the issue of diff shades/ colors. I'm fair w/ ash blonde hair so anything other than an ash blonde or light taupe shade is completely unusable for me. &amp; while I suppose a clear gel would be OK in theory my brows are sparse so I don't really use that either. NOT implying that the box should be curated specifically for me but rather just using myself as an example re: why certain products are tough to include for all "charmers".

the thought of a toner makes me cringe b/c 99% of "toners" on the market are laden w/ alcohol - horrible for ALL skin types - &amp;/ or witch hazel - good only for certain skin types in small amounts &amp; harmful for many others. If it could be a quality toner that benefits/ adds something to skin rather than stripping/ taking away from it (like something from Paula's Choice) I'd be game but am just super skeptical that that would happen!

I would welcome any realm of quality skin care product that isn't full of fragrance or essential oils &amp; useable for a wide breadth of skin types.

A nice translucent powder compact could be nice going into summer...even better would be one w/ an extra boost of SPF in it.

I like the idea of polish remover pads/ wipes. Agree that they are superb for travel.

Also agree that quality tweezers would be good.

I'd love a gentle (aka fragrance free!) yet truly effective eye makeup remover.

Maybe a good fast-dry top coat...even as a set w/ matching base coat? &amp;/ or w/ a good nail treatment &amp;/or portable cuticle oil too...

A self-tanner (for body), esp the more gradual kind...

A quality shaving lotion that I wouldn't splurge on for myself (like whish)....

Ok I need to stop!

I evidently have no shortage of ideas


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Mar 16, 2015)

... Self tanners are more like "fits few" lol half the population couldn't use it because of skin color and then there's the people that could but wouldn't or don't want to. But I love all your other ideas! And there are universal brow pencils that seriously work for anyone that has brows darker than bleach blonde. Color depends on how hard you press it (IT cosmetics has one)


----------



## Cluck Gable (Mar 16, 2015)

I love the idea of a translucent powder. Preferably pressed so I can carry it around in my hand bag. :drive:


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 16, 2015)

Box came today!

I got the dry shampoo. So glad because I have no use for mousse.

Polish in deco (pink) I wanted mint and might try to swap for it.

The liner in green go. Not sure how to describe the color but I don't like it.

This box is kind of blah for me. I will try the tonic and I hope I like it.

I'm not sure if I should try the tarte tint or swap it.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 18, 2015)

I got the mousse, the mint green polish and the black eyeliner variation. Ugh.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Mar 18, 2015)

no..I don't want the dry shampoo or mousse.  And no to yet another eyeliner. 

I'm hoping for a mint polish! But I like all polish so any color is fine.  lol


----------



## Hectors Friend (Mar 20, 2015)

I ended up getting a heat protectant spray, the black eyeliner (ugh) and blue polish.


----------



## daisygirl2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hectors Friend said:


> I ended up getting a heat protectant spray, the black eyeliner (ugh) and blue polish.


I am confused. I thought the polish color choices were yellow, pink or mint green. Did they add more colors?


----------



## nicolispicoli (Mar 20, 2015)

daisygirl2 said:


> I am confused. I thought the polish color choices were yellow, pink or mint green. Did they add more colors?


I got my box yesterday and my polish was orange. I was a wee bummed as orange is NEVER a color I would paint my nails, the other 3 I thought were options all would have been good for me.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Mar 26, 2015)

I must be color blind..actually bad lighting when I opened my box.  It is the mint color and I love it!!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is the spoiler for April



Spoiler


----------



## Stella Bella (Apr 3, 2015)

Second spoiler!



Spoiler



CoastalScents Revealed 2 palette


----------



## Judith Lattimore (Apr 3, 2015)

Stella A said:


> Second spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually really excited about this one!!! I do not own any palettes since I am just getting started. It is looking like my second Boxycharm box is going to be amazing!!!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2015)

Lady J said:


> I'm actually really excited about this one!!! I do not own any palettes since I am just getting started. It is looking like my second Boxycharm box is going to be amazing!!!!!


I think you'll love it!!

I'm not subscribed to boxycharm anymore (for the time being- trying to save money and de-clutter!) but I already own the revealed 2 and it's absolutely lovely! It has a lot of Naked 3 dupes in it as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Apr 4, 2015)

So excited!! I thought about canceling and I'm so glad I didnt. I have a sample of these that I use all the time and it is almost out. Now I can save that for travel and use the full size.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 4, 2015)

I am not regretting getting a full year of this sub and only a 3 month to Glossybox AT ALL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 4, 2015)

I am beyond excited @ my luck/ timing. I literally have Revealed 2 in my birchbox cart &amp; ready to purchase w/ points &amp; a discount code as soon as I decide between two other items. Whew...I am SO psyched that I avoided doubling up in the palette. Definitely not the sort of luck I've been having in other realms lately but I'll take it where I can get it!


----------



## Judith Lattimore (Apr 6, 2015)

I do hope we get our third spoiler today!! Maybe tomorrow at the latest!


----------



## raindrop (Apr 11, 2015)

Photo up on instagram!  



Spoiler



Looks like:






Revealed 2 Palette
Ofra product
A Harvey Prince fragrance in Signature
CoolWay smoothing lotion (hair)
Model Co shine lipgloss

I'll probably trade the gloss, and maybe the hair lotion, but I stoked about the rest.  Harvey Prince Signature sounds really nice, and I've never sampled it.



What do you think?  I was legitimately going to buy the Revealed 2 palette for $20, so everything else is like a great bonus.


----------



## Stella Bella (Apr 11, 2015)

@raindrop   Thanks for finding and posting the instagram pic! I'm really excited about this month's box (especially after the second spoiler was revealed as well)!!!


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks raindrop for posting this, I'm excited to get my first box. I signed up once I saw the Revealed 2 palette spoiler, as I was about to buy it as well. I had never heard of Ofra, so excited to try their product as well. Looks like a good box!


----------



## raindrop (Apr 11, 2015)

Oooo, box variations!



Spoiler



It looks like you will either get the Ofra blush stipes and a Model Co lip gloss, or you'll get the Ofra powder and a Vincent Longo double sided lip liner. I don't really want the power, but I'l much prefer the lip liner, so I hope I get that!


----------



## buffyg (Apr 12, 2015)

Hey! I was wondering what is currently in the Boxycharm rewards shop? Considering resubscribing.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Apr 12, 2015)

I have the Revealed 2 palette already and love it. It's so versatile. If I wasn't trying to pan my stupid Lorac Pro, I'd be using R2 way more often! The palette that comes in my box will be going to a girlfriend of mine for her birthday. She loves eyeshadow just as much as me, so I know she'll appreciate it.

I'm not exactly overwhelmed by the spoilers for this month's box. I must admit that I am thinking seriously about unsubscribing for a while. R2 is an excellent addition, and if I didn't already have it, it would have totally made the box for me, but everything else I'm just indifferent toward and since I'll be giving R2 away, I think, "It this worth it?". I don't know... I'm am a bit over run with products at the moment, so I guess that's not helping. (I feel like Boxycharm's full and deluxe sized sample USP works for AND against it. For, because wow - so many products and only $21? Bargain. Against, because if you really don't like a product, and you have it in full size, what do you do? Give it away or toss it. Such a shame. Whereas little samples aren't such a loss, IYKWIM.)


----------



## Cluck Gable (Apr 12, 2015)

buffyg said:


> Hey! I was wondering what is currently in the Boxycharm rewards shop? Considering resubscribing.


I'll try posting pictures!



​ Mirabella Lip Lustre Lip Liner - Shy Charms needed: 2,000  



​ Lauren B. Beauty Nail Polish Charms needed: 2,000



​ Strange Beautiful Nail Polish Charms needed: 2,000  



​ ncLA Designer Nail Wrap Charms needed: 1,600



​ LVX 3 in 1 Nail Treatment Charms needed: 1,800  



​ Lauren B. Nail Polish Remover Pads Charms needed: 1,500


----------



## Cluck Gable (Apr 12, 2015)

​ ncLA Nail Polish Charms needed: 1,600  



​ Pur~lisse Moisturizer with 30 SPF Charms needed: 5,500



​ Modern Minerals Eye Shadow - Willow Charms needed: 1,250  



​ ncLA Designer Nail Wrap - Serpentine Charms needed: 1,600



​ Modern Minerals Duo Fiber Mini Round Brush Charms needed: 1,500  



​ Beauty For Real Lip Cream Charms needed: 2,200


----------



## Cluck Gable (Apr 12, 2015)

​ Lauren B. Nourishing Hand Creme  Free with *2400 Charms!*
Charms needed: 2,400  



​ ncLA Designer Nail Wrap - Toile De Jouy Charms needed: 1,600



​ ncLA Designer Nail Wrap - House of Hollywood Charms needed: 1,600  



​ Modern Minerals Eye Shadow - Coral Kisses Charms needed: 1,250



​ Modern Minerals Eye Shadow Charms needed: 1,250  



​ Ofra Liquid Lipstick Charms needed: 2,000


----------



## Cluck Gable (Apr 12, 2015)

​ Kaunis Soothing Facial Mask Charms needed: 1,500  



​ Mistura Beauty Solutions Retractable Beauty Brush Charms needed: 1,600



​ Modern Minerals Eye Shadow - Lotus Charms needed: 1,250  



​ Mirabella Lip Lustre Lip Liner - Bashful Charms needed: 2,000

Sincere apologies if I annoyed anyone by posting these. I'm a hugely visual person and find that images help a great deal when it comes to making decisions.


----------



## raindrop (Apr 12, 2015)

Cluck Gable said:


> I must admit that I am thinking seriously about unsubscribing for a while. R2 is an excellent addition, and if I didn't already have it, it would have totally made the box for me, but everything else I'm just indifferent toward and since I'll be giving R2 away, I think, "It this worth it?". I don't know... I'm am a bit over run with products at the moment, so I guess that's not helping. (I feel like Boxycharm's full and deluxe sized sample USP works for AND against it. For, because wow - so many products and only $21? Bargain. Against, because if you really don't like a product, and you have it in full size, what do you do? Give it away or toss it. Such a shame. Whereas little samples aren't such a loss, IYKWIM.)


I don't think that is a bad idea.  I actually cancel boxycharm every month and resub if the spoilers look good to me.  I do think they spoil the best items each month, so if those don't call to me, I let it go.  I've managed to skip a few that I really would not have gotten enough use from.


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 13, 2015)

buffyg said:


> Hey! I was wondering what is currently in the Boxycharm rewards shop? Considering resubscribing.


FYI - despite all the pretty pictures, in reality more than half of the items are "out of stock". I got annoyed as you have to click on each individual item to find this out, &amp; to further confuse things the items seem to be in a different order every time the page reloads (aka every time an item is clicked on to see if it's even available).I didn't check every item b/ c of the degree of hassle, but none of the modern minerals are in stock &amp; only one of the four NCLA nail appliqués are in stock (the one I wasn't interested in...if course!)

I have no idea how often points items tend to become available again after running out but just thought I'd let you know that the pics of "available" items unfortunately don't tell the entire story.

Edit: all the out-of-stock items have been removed from the charm redemption page/ options.


----------



## kayla0906 (Apr 14, 2015)

I wound up unsubbing yesterday. the charms shoppe is always a disappointment and the items just dont wow me anymore. I started to get sick of getting crappy lip pencils and eyeliner pencils. Last month, I got black eyeliner. I just wasn't wowed anymore.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 14, 2015)

My box came today, it had the Ofra mineral powder in Pink Sapphire (boo! way too much sparkle for someone my age!) and a double ended eyeliner in a green and brown (nice I like this!) as well as the expected Revealed palette, some coolway straightening lotion (I have curly hair I don't straighten as it looks ratty and thin without curl, boo!) and Harvey Prince Signature..which smells ok, but is way too floral for me to wear.

While I am happy about the eyepencil and the Revealed Palette, I am really disappointed by the other items. At least the 'big' thing I was excited for is worth the cost of the box, so I can't complain...


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Apr 14, 2015)

My ofra shimmer powder broke in shipping. The packaging is really cheap. I like the powder though. I can salvage it. I got the multi color one. The revealed is ok. It's hit or miss. Some are muddy or really powdery. I will try the hair lotion. The perfume is going up for swap. The model co lipgloss in marshmallow is up for swap. I'm thinking about canceling. I just think I need to spend my money on other things... We will see


----------



## nicolispicoli (Apr 15, 2015)

I got my box today. I received the Ofra blush stripes and love it! That will definitely be the most used item in the box. The other variation item I got was the Model Co. shine ultra lipgloss in Fairy Floss, definitely not my color. Going to unload that and the Revealed Pallette as I don't wear eyeshadow. We'll see about the smoothing lotion...and I do like the Harvey prince perfume. 

Deciding if I want to keep Boxycharm. Seems like the last few months, I've only liked 2 of 5 items in the box. Sometimes it's worth it, sometimes not. $20 is still a great deal...when you don't get like 5 other sub boxes -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 16, 2015)

I received my box today and am happy.  I got the best variations for me.  I had been cancelled for a couple of months and resubscribed after the second spoiler for this month.  This months Boxycharm is probably my fave ever sub box yet.  I received:


Ofra Stripes Blush - Haven't tried it yet but it looks gorgeous.  I like the other Ofra products I have.
Harvey Prince Hello Rollerball - Yes!  SO happy for this.  I love Harvey Prince Hello and am really glad I recieved this variation.  The notes in Signature don't really appeal to me.  I have had Hello before and like it.  Last time Boxycharm sent out Hello half my bottle had leaked out and they were unable to replace it.  Really glad to have received this.
Model Co. Lipgloss in Fairy Floss - I like the Model Co brand and this color is perfect for me.  I haven't worn gloss in a while but this one is tempting me.
Cool Way Smoothing Lotion - I have frizzy hair so this is perfect for me.
Coastal Scents Revealed 2 - This looks pretty.  I haven't had a chance to try it yet (or even the original Coastal Scents that Boxycharm sent out several months back) but I think it's great that Boxycharm sent this out to everyone.
Really happy with this box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## buffyg (Apr 16, 2015)

Cluck Gable said:


> ​Kaunis Soothing Facial Mask Charms needed: 1,500
> 
> Sincere apologies if I annoyed anyone by posting these. I'm a hugely visual person and find that images help a great deal when it comes to making decisions.


Thank you very much for posting all those! I think I'm going to hold up for now, I've spent way too much money on subscription boxes this month (whoops).


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 16, 2015)

Okay, I could resist the subscription box addiction for only 10 months after I got my first Birchbox. Now I have two BBs, one Lip Monthly, one Escape Monthly, and I just subscribed for Boxycharm. What is next? Ipsy? Popsugar?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 16, 2015)

Newbie here  :flowers:  
How do we get "charms"?
There is no shop to review products on the website.

How does the all charm system works?


----------



## Linabunnie (Apr 16, 2015)

I received the Ofra Mineral powder. Is anyone interested in trading for the stripe blush?


----------



## raindrop (Apr 16, 2015)

I got the Ofra stripes blush - oh man that thing is so pretty! The packaging feels cheap, but the product is gorgeous, pigmented and smooth. Love.

I also totally love the Harvey Prince Signature. I don't find it floral at all. To me it smells really fresh and grassy which I really like.

I also love the revealed palette. I was going to buy it anyway, so I knew it would be great.

I'm going to trade the hair lotion and model co gloss. Not because they are bad, but because I have so much unused gloss and hair product, I'll never get to them.

I'm really pleased with my box this month!


----------



## artemiss (Apr 16, 2015)

raindrop said:


> I got the Ofra stripes blush - oh man that thing is so pretty! The packaging feels cheap, but the product is gorgeous, pigmented and smooth. Love.
> 
> *I also totally love the Harvey Prince Signature. I don't find it floral at all. To me it smells really fresh and grassy which I really like.*
> 
> ...


I actually looked it up, because I really do like it in the bottle, but there is just something that smells off on my skin. It's the tuberose and patchouli. Those two notes almost always 'turn' on me.


----------



## raindrop (Apr 16, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I actually looked it up, because I really do like it in the bottle, but there is just something that smells off on my skin. It's the tuberose and patchouli. Those two notes almost always 'turn' on me.


I actually really dislike patchouli, so I was worried when I saw it listed.  Turns out I can't smell it at all.  It's pretty strange, usually it's an unmissable scent note.


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 21, 2015)

Has anyone else not even rec'd shipping notice/ info yet? I've been a continual subscriber for several months - no stopping &amp; starting that could be blamed for lateness - and no billing issues to speak of...both my bank account &amp; the boxycharm site I was billed in the 4th. No address changes, etc.

Not sure how much it factors into the equation, but I live in NW Ohio. In the 3-4 months I've been a "charmer" I've always had my box by now, yet this month I haven't even rec'd my shipping notice/ tracking info email.

Since their site specifies shipment 5-10 days after billing I did shoot them a friendly email today to inquire....not to complain per se but rather just to inquire.

The only odd thing I can think if that could - though it shouldn't - slow my box down is that I'm supposed to be receiving a replacement lipsurgence crayon (per prior emails w/ CS...due to my receiving a damaged one last month.

Anyone else still w/out even their shipping/tracking info?


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 21, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Newbie here :flowers:
> 
> How do we get "charms"?
> 
> ...


Welcome!

I've only been a "charmer" (as they like to say) since January myself but will try to at least point you in the right direction. Unless I'm still missing a hidden shortcut myself, to write reviews you actually have to go to the shop &amp; find each individual product yourself. Definitely nothing that will win for convenience or ease-of-use, but not horrible once you get used to it. The products from the most recent boxes are usually listed first (&amp; the previous month's next, &amp; so on) which I find definitely helps. The advantage to this non-user-specific set-up (or, perhaps more accurately, lack there of) is that you can review - &amp; receive charms for - items you have knowledge of/ experience with from somewhere other than your boxycharm. You can also receive points by pinning or sharing products on social media; there are little prompts by each sharing icon that tell you the exact # toward the top of each product page. Sometimes there is a bit of a delay in a given month's items appearing in the shop and, as such, being available for review, but there is no deadline by which you must do a review in order to receive points so this isn't really a problem.

You also receive 450 points every 3 months you are continuously subscribed, but it's a bit goofy in that this occurs 90 days after you initially subscribe rather than upon billing for your 3rd box; in practice this means that this bonus occurs closer to when you receive your fourth box than your third but it does occur nonetheless. Like with most subs you can also receive points for referrals subs.

As for what you can redeem your charms/ points for, it leaves a bit to be desired as there generally seem to be only 8-15 items available &amp; the best goodies "sell out" fast. Most items appear to be from previous boxes &amp; upon redemption your item(s) is included in your following month's box.

Hope this helps a bit. Additionally here's the link to their charm-specific FAQs: https://help.boxycharm.com/customer/portal/topics/693925-charms/articles.

Don't hesitate to ask if you have any other questions.

Melissa

P.S. I recall having trouble finding where to log on to the boxycharm site initially; it's quite odd but it's a tiny icon all the way @ the bottom, a bit right of center. Once you're logged on you see a menu w/ options for your charms, billing, account info, etc.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 21, 2015)

Sunfish said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I've only been a "charmer" (as they like to say) since January myself but will try to at least point you in the right direction. Unless I'm still missing a hidden shortcut myself, to write reviews you actually have to go to the shop &amp; find each individual product yourself. Definitely nothing that will win for convenience or ease-of-use, but not horrible once you get used to it. The products from the most recent boxes are usually listed first (&amp; the previous month's next, &amp; so on) which I find definitely helps. The advantage to this non-user-specific set-up (or, perhaps more accurately, lack there of) is that you can review - &amp; receive charms for - items you have knowledge of/ experience with from somewhere other than your boxycharm. You can also receive points by pinning or sharing products on social media; there are little prompts by each sharing icon that tell you the exact # toward the top of each product page. Sometimes there is a bit of a delay in a given month's items appearing in the shop and, as such, being available for review, but there is no deadline by which you must do a review in order to receive points so this isn't really a problem.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your detailed response and help Melissa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> These tips are definitely very helpful.

I'm sorry your box is late.

I haven't received my tracking# yet too, but it's because I just subscribed a week ago. So I can't complain. 

Boxycharm point system and the store options seem to be very primitive. At this rate of earning points (50*4*3+450=1050 points per 3 months), one can only get 2-3 items per year since most of the items are priced around 2000 and above.

Do you usually get a sneak peek into the next month's boxes beforehand to see if you are interested in the items? 

Thanks again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Take care,


----------



## lraien (Apr 22, 2015)

BoxyCharm is pretty much my only sub left but I am waffling just because I'm getting too much stuff.  I did the sub/un-sub at one time but then they had a few really great boxes that waitlisted so now I'm gun shy about canceling.  I didn't get lip gloss this month (happy about that since I've got too much).  I got a Vincent whatever his name is double sided lip pen in a cool purple color.  I love that brand so even though I'm not big on coloring my lips, I'm happy.

Side note -- maybe y'all are too young for this but this is my first experience with Harvey Prince Hello and I swear it smells exactly like the Charlie White I wore in high school.  Not a bad thing - I like the scent - just makes me laugh because of the vastly different price points.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Apr 22, 2015)

I got the Ofra stripes and love it.  So pretty and I used it as eyeshadow today.  It's still on 9 hours later!!  

The revealed is nice but I have Naked 3 so I'll sell or gift it.  Harvey Prince is nice..but not for me.  Coolway..ugh I don't like getting hair products.  (well I did like the Oribe shampoo from BB but that is way too expensive!) I got the Vincent Longo in the purple color too.  I'm just meh about that since I have so many others.  But for the price I think it's a good deal.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 24, 2015)

How do you resubscribe once you cancelled your Boxycharm subscription? Do you just purchase a new subscription once you are logged into your existing account? 
When do you usually get sneak peeks into the next month's box?


----------



## Queennie (May 11, 2015)

Shipping has begun everyone! Be sure to look out for your tracking emails, can not wait for this box!


----------



## raindrop (May 12, 2015)

Spoilers up on instagram! Definitley not a good box for me, glad I skipped this month! I bet some people will love it though.


----------



## Cluck Gable (May 12, 2015)

For those without instagram, the goodies this month appear to be:


Bodyography Brow trio
Bodyography double-ended brow brush
Lauren B Beauty nail polish
Model Co Bronzer
Lip Bar lipstick
Those may not be the product's official names, but you get the gist.

I am going to cancel now. Boxycharm has been a lot of fun, but I really would rather allocate my $21 a month to other things.


----------



## Jen51 (May 12, 2015)

Boxycharm seem to be a hit with me one month and a dud the next.   really liked last month, but this months a big no.


----------



## raindrop (May 12, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> Boxycharm seem to be a hit with me one month and a dud the next.   really liked last month, but this months a big no.


Me too. My secret is, every month I cancel my subscription. Then when the spoilers come in, I resub or not. I love that you can still get that months' boxycharm even after the 1st. Never a bad box that way!


----------



## Saiza (May 13, 2015)

I got my box yesterday and swapped all of it, I got purple lipstick, I don't wear purple lipstick, bronzers or use a lot of brow products and hate pastel nail polish. Boxycharm is one of my fave subs, but lately I've been swapping nearly everything from it. IF you cancel and decide to re-sub do you have to go back on the waitlist?


----------



## lraien (May 14, 2015)

They don't have a waitlist right now. They did last year after a few good boxes but right now you can get away with subbing/unsubbing without worrying about it.


----------



## Jen51 (May 16, 2015)

Have you ever looked at a nail polish and wondered how it made it through the testing process to get released?  Who could have possibly thought "Gee, I really want my nails to look like the inside of a baby's diaper after they have said "UhOh!"."  I love nail polish and since it was the only thing in the box I was really looking forward to I was very disappointed in the color. On the pus side the lipstick came in a pretty coral and not in one of the more unusual colors they were sending out this month.


----------



## mvangundy (May 19, 2015)

If I subscribe today, will I receive May's box?


----------



## LadyGordon (May 20, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> Have you ever looked at a nail polish and wondered how it made it through the testing process to get released?  Who could have possibly thought "Gee, I really want my nails to look like the inside of a baby's diaper after they have said "UhOh!"."  I love nail polish and since it was the only thing in the box I was really looking forward to I was very disappointed in the color. On the pus side the lipstick came in a pretty coral and not in one of the more unusual colors they were sending out this month.


OMG we got the same box, I couldn't begin to describe the color of that nail polish.  I had no idea anyone made a polish in that color and I don't want to meet the person who would actually wear it. I am going to unsub for awhile, I haven't been happy with the majority of their boxes lately.


----------



## Queennie (May 22, 2015)

Got my box a couple of days ago! Not too sure about the brow powders, I might just use them as eye shadows. The nail poilsh shade I got was a really pretty shell colour, and the lipstick I got was Purple Rain! It is a bright  purple, more red undertone. If I put it on my lips, then blot off, it leaves a really pretty bright fusica stain behind! Liked the colours I got this month, hopefully the rest of you guys get some good colours too!


----------



## Flowerfish (May 23, 2015)

Queennie said:


> Got my box a couple of days ago! Not too sure about the brow powders, I might just use them as eye shadows. The nail poilsh shade I got was a really pretty shell colour, and the lipstick I got was Purple Rain! It is a bright  purple, more red undertone. If I put it on my lips, then blot off, it leaves a really pretty bright fusica stain behind! Liked the colours I got this month, hopefully the rest of you guys get some good colours too!


Ah you got the color variations I was hoping for. I ended up with a coral lipstick and a neon green polish. I super wanted the purple rain lipstick and the shell polish. I ended up just buying a purple rain lipstick, it hasn't arrived yet though.

My bronzer arrived a little shattered, but nothing major. I kinda don't love it anyway.

All in all I'm only going to be using the brow powder and brow brush this month. Kind of a shame because I could have loved 4/5. I will never wear neon green polish and coral lipstick is too warm toned for my liking/skin tone.


----------



## Jen51 (May 25, 2015)

I had really been hoping for the neon green nail polish.  I always think it's funny how one person can get excited for the same product another is disappointed in lol.


----------



## lraien (May 26, 2015)

I was very happily surprised by the purple lipstick.  I am not a lipstick person - especially not a bold lipstick person - but I decided to try it out before passing it along and I really like it.  It is something I would wear regularly (I mean if I regularly wore lipstick).  I like it enough that I might actually start wearing lipstick more often.

I just threw out my old bronzer so good timing on that.  Not sure about the brow stuff.  I always love a good brush set but I haven't played with the brow kit yet so we'll see.  I got the nail polish they talked about on their Facebook page.  I'm not too picky about polish because I only use it on my toes.  I would prefer something other than polish in my boxes but don't mind seeing it on occasion.


----------



## britty (Jun 4, 2015)

Maybe one of you ladies can help... Since the website upgrade I cannot seem to log in, it takes me to a reset my password page, but when I enter my email it says there in not an email address like that on file.  Normally I would just set up a new account, BUT I HAD 2000 POINTS on the old website and I want to be able to use them eventually!  I'm super confused and getting aggravated, I can log into the old BC website, but it won't let me resubscribe.  On top of that I can't find a "help" link anywhere.


----------



## lraien (Jun 4, 2015)

^^^

There was a post on their Facebook page yesterday that something weird is up with their site and they are working on it.  Like I got an email saying thanks for renewing your subscription but I'm just month to month.  My charge on my CC is correct so I think everything is still good but maybe look at Facebook to see what is up with their page.


----------



## britty (Jun 4, 2015)

lraien said:


> ^^^
> 
> There was a post on their Facebook page yesterday that something weird is up with their site and they are working on it.  Like I got an email saying thanks for renewing your subscription but I'm just month to month.  My charge on my CC is correct so I think everything is still good but maybe look at Facebook to see what is up with their page.


Ok, thank you!!


----------



## Queennie (Jun 4, 2015)

Spoilers for June box!
 
Bellapierre Cosmetics  Kabuki Brush - $29.99 value ($15.00 on Amazon curently)

Eslor's Chlorophyll Lifting Mask .5 oz - $21.00 value
 

Hopefully the next spoiler will be a little bit more interesting, I am a little bit tierd of getting these brands in subscription boxes all the time!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 12, 2015)

Did everyone read this month's spoilers? The sub has it worded really strangely.

It says " You may receive ONE or all THREE of these items:.

I'm guessing the bloggers will get all three, LOL.

DHL gives the weight of my shipped box- its. 0.77 pounds.

I kinda doubt I was in the " all three" special lucky group. And I HATE Lauren B nail polish. It's been in almost every subscription box in the past few years. Will NOT be in June's box, I'm talking about May's. Mine was a sickly pale peach.  I got a deep purple one from another sub this month. Just have to SMH.


----------



## candes (Jun 13, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Did everyone read this month's spoilers? The sub has it worded really strangely.
> 
> It says " You may receive ONE or all THREE of these items:.
> 
> ...


Yeah as soon as I decide to sub they start this crap like Glossybox did. I left Glossy for this reason. I guess I will unsub after this box and give this sub more thought. Nothing irks me more than getting something worth a lot less or crappier than what others got. I really want that Oscar Blandi hair stuff.

My box weighs .69 lbs. That better be gold in there..


----------



## lraien (Jun 15, 2015)

My ship weight is .6944 pounds so maybe with the .77 you are getting the bonuses.

I don't mind variety in the boxes if it really is just random selected people who get extras based on what Boxycharm was able to get. I do mind when bloggers, and only bloggers, get the much better boxes. Even though I don't love it, I can understand why bloggers a lot of times get their boxes before everyone else - it's advertising and the companies want you to have time to order the box based on the bloggers reviews. However, sending premium boxes to only bloggers is misleading and a bait and switch for the actual subscribers who see the blogger version and subscribe based on it.


----------



## Jen51 (Jun 15, 2015)

Is it that some of us will not get as many products as others or will some just get products other than those three shown in the spoiler?  I am ok with getting different products, but not alright with getting fewer products.  It would sort of stink to get a 3 item box when others get a 5 item box.


----------



## Kartik Sarker Saon (Jun 15, 2015)

I can not ablt to make a post . please helo me


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 15, 2015)

Saon sarker said:


> I can not ablt to make a post . please helo me


I sent you a PM!


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 15, 2015)

My box is .683 lbs. and has been stuck in FL since the 11th.  I swear:  Florida has the worst mail system in the country!


----------



## Jen51 (Jun 15, 2015)

Has anyone seen pictures or heard what the other items are?


----------



## candes (Jun 15, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> Is it that some of us will not get as many products as others or will some just get products other than those three shown in the spoiler?  I am ok with getting different products, but not alright with getting fewer products.  It would sort of stink to get a 3 item box when others get a 5 item box.


Beauty boxes always send the same number of products to everyone.  Boxy is a 5 item box and you should get 5 items,  It sounds to me that they are switching things up and handing out different products.  

Mine is arriving weds.  This video shows the other 2 items you may get.  The nail polish comes in other colors also.


----------



## Saiza (Jun 16, 2015)

candes said:


> Beauty boxes always send the same number of products to everyone.  Boxy is a 5 item box and you should get 5 items,  It sounds to me that they are switching things up and handing out different products.
> 
> Mine is arriving weds.  This video shows the other 2 items you may get.  The nail polish comes in other colors also.



  I got exactly the same items in the video, I'm trying to cancel my Boxycharm. I can't figure out how to do it on their new website and emailed them so hopefully they respond. I just got the highlighting cream in the So Susan Lip Love bag, already swapped it. Boxycharm has consistently been going downhill for me, I hated last month's box and this one was another waste I don't like anything in it. I hate the nude nail polish color and the lip color is too nude for me. Plus I don't like how they could be such a big difference in the items people receive.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 16, 2015)

Just wanted to drop by and tell you guys, my box was .77 and it had 5 items.

The Mask, Brush, Lipstick, Highlighting cream and Nail polish.


----------



## britty (Jun 16, 2015)

Mine is 0.687 and I REALLY wanted that Oscar Blandi (naturally I thought they were teasing us with the last spoiler and I thought were getting all of that stuff), but no.  I'm willing to bet that Oscar Blandi stuff is pretty heavy.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 16, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Just wanted to drop by and tell you guys, my box was .77 and it had 5 items.
> 
> The Mask, Brush, Lipstick, Highlighting cream and Nail polish.


Yep, this is my box also.

IF that is a full size of highlighting cream, I wonder why it's so " special"? Teeny tube I almost missed in the shredded paper.

My lipstick is a pretty color but the nail polish is beige. I won't use beige nail polish. 

Plus, I remember when Little Black Bag used to give us " free extras" of both Cargo eye shadow and NcLA nail polish. 

I'm wondering if someone new now owns BoxyCharm. I don't like my box at all, and this is the first time.

Also, if they think that box has a theme, " Sea La Vie", then they're delusional. LOL.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 16, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Yep, this is my box also.
> 
> IF that is a full size of highlighting cream, I wonder why it's so " special"? Teeny tube I almost missed in the shredded paper.
> 
> ...



my lipstick is ugly, not even gonna swatch it. It smells funky, it's glittery and says it's sheer (not into that at all). It's a weird coral color but like beige coral .. I would wear it but without the glitter and if it were matte and opaque.

edit: yea what is up .. that theme made no sense lol


----------



## Jen51 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hopefully this isn't a new trend for Boxycharm.  Show us three terrific spoilers and then send most of us different stuff (Yes, I'm looking at you Ipsy).  I got the same box as the video.  I like the weird beige/gray nail polish and my lipstick is a pretty wine color, but the highlighting cream isn't impressing me with how tiny it is for full size.


----------



## lraien (Jun 17, 2015)

5 items.
Always love brushes.
I love highlighting cream too. A little goes a long way so it's Okay it's small.
Nail polish - not loving the nude but maybe it will surprise me.
Hoping the mask is good. Love skin products.
Cargo eye shadow is a yellow color I will never use so I'll give it away.
I guess technically the brush alone gets me my money's worth but still not in love with this month.

UPDATE:  I actually like the nude color of the polish but remember why I don't really like NCLA.  Their stuff takes way too many coats.  I can put on a Butter London or most all Lauren B's - one coat in a hurry and it looks good.  The NCLA will have streaks, etc. which is fine when you have time but if you want a quick look, not so good.

The highlighter is a bit thick.  I like the Borghese one I got in SampleSociety's mystery box batch better.  I thought it looked good but when I left the house and was in natural light I saw it didn't blend very well at all.


----------



## candes (Jun 19, 2015)

lraien said:


> UPDATE:  I actually like the nude color of the polish but remember why I don't really like NCLA.  Their stuff takes way too many coats.  I can put on a Butter London or most all Lauren B's - one coat in a hurry and it looks good.  The NCLA will have streaks, etc. which is fine when you have time but if you want a quick look, not so good.


I like the polish color also and have it on right now,  It reminds me of OPI which is my fav polish. You can actually get away with only 2 coats.  But I added a 3rd the next day and afterwards realized that I may prefer just two ( now that I have tried the 3rd).  

I always wear multiple coats, and this polish dries well and fast just like OPI.  You can do 2 coats pretty close and not worry about sleeping and waking up to waffle imprints from your sheets,


----------



## sweetietaa (Jun 21, 2015)

did anyone get the hair serum?


----------



## pearldrop (Jun 21, 2015)

sweetietaa said:


> did anyone get the hair serum?


I saw one person, on Facebook Birchbox/Ipsy Group, got the serum in her first box.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 21, 2015)

Has anyone tried the face mask yet? I haven't had time because I'm on my long weekend shift for work, but it seems intriguing. I think I might just like the color though. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Jul 3, 2015)

Anyone have any sneak peeks for the July box? None seems to be on their Facebook so far.


----------



## artemiss (Jul 3, 2015)

Queennie said:


> Anyone have any sneak peeks for the July box? None seems to be on their Facebook so far.


No, and I am getting impatient! lol


----------



## bdub (Jul 3, 2015)

Queennie said:


> Anyone have any sneak peeks for the July box? None seems to be on their Facebook so far.


Yeah, they finally posted one on their facebook about an hour ago.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 3, 2015)

It's a mascara from MDM Flow a UK brand. I'm a mascara addict so I'm liking the box so far.


----------



## Meesh (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't need another mascara... at all.... but I am always happy to get more!


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Not a great spoiler for me.  Will wait until more are posted before deciding.


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 10, 2015)

There have been two other spoilers:

George I'll Make You Look Amazing Spray and yourMinerals Transparent Veil Setting Powder.

I'm hoping for another spoiler today or tomorrow before deciding to get this box.  Do they usually spoil the entire box?


----------



## DianeER (Jul 10, 2015)

The gorge I'll Make You Look Amazing spray was enough to get me to jump in, the stuff is like magic for my chlorine-dried hair this summer and the price of the box is less than retail on that spray alone.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 10, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> There have been two other spoilers:
> 
> George I'll Make You Look Amazing Spray and yourMinerals Transparent Veil Setting Powder.
> 
> I'm hoping for another spoiler today or tomorrow before deciding to get this box. Do they usually spoil the entire box?


They have been just releasing 3 of products so I doubt they will spoil the whole box


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 11, 2015)

DianeER said:


> The gorge I'll Make You Look Amazing spray was enough to get me to jump in, the stuff is like magic for my chlorine-dried hair this summer and the price of the box is less than retail on that spray alone.


I got the George spray in the fab fit fun box and really like it.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 11, 2015)

Reija said:


> I got the George spray in the fab fit fun box and really like it.


Yes it is!! At first, I was so aggravated that I would be getting one from FFF and then another the same month from boxy, but after trying this stuff I say bring it on!! It works really well and doesn't have a bad smell to it at all.


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for the insight everyone!  Guess I will get the box this month.


----------



## lipstick18 (Jul 13, 2015)

Here's a link to a review. Looks like the other items in this box is an Ofra eyebrow pencil and a high quality blush brush. I'm really excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saiza (Jul 13, 2015)

I canceled my Boxycharm after trying to contact them 5 times trying to cancel before I got charged for next month. But I got a shipping email the other day, so evidently I was charged already. Not excited about this box after the spoiler, I like the Ofra eyebrow pencil but have received it so many times in sub boxes in the past year, Boxycharm included. I don't need anymore mascara or brushes. Only thing I'm excited about is the powder. I've had Boxycharm for a year and it just seems the last 4 boxes weren't for me at all.


----------



## DianeER (Jul 13, 2015)

Is there a way to tell whether your box has shipped or not? Or does it just show up by surprise?


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 13, 2015)

DianeER said:


> Is there a way to tell whether your box has shipped or not? Or does it just show up by surprise?


I usually get an email with tracking information, but it always seems like the tracking information never updates and my box just shows up


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 13, 2015)

A black box this month? Look at boxy charm getting all fancy. I'm excited for this box! Not so much excited for the Ofra as I already have a ton of those, but I always love getting brushes in sub boxes.


----------



## lraien (Jul 15, 2015)

Mine arrived yesterday.  I think I will be gifting the entire box.  I'm finally getting to the point where I have plenty of brushes and I have super straight hair that I never put anything in.  Normally I would love any mascara but I recently sprung for eyelash extensions and I am in love with them so I don't need mascara.  I think I'd rather put the money on this box towards my eyelash fills.  

I know the minute I cancel the box they'll send a box that matches me better than any they've ever put out cause that's the way it goes. 

decisions....


----------



## DianeER (Jul 15, 2015)

lraien said:


> I think I will be gifting the entire box.


I signed up earlier this month hoping to get this box, but I never got any shipping email and get no response to my email inquiries through their webpage so I'm assuming I won't be getting it. (Did you get a shipping notice or did it just show up?) I really wanted it for the gorge hair product. If you would be willing to sell or trade that item, please send me a PM.


----------



## Saiza (Jul 15, 2015)

DianeER said:


> I signed up earlier this month hoping to get this box, but I never got any shipping email and get no response to my email inquiries through their webpage so I'm assuming I won't be getting it. (Did you get a shipping notice or did it just show up?) I really wanted it for the gorge hair product. If you would be willing to sell or trade that item, please send me a PM.


I had a box one month that just showed up no shipping at all, sometimes the shipping is really late. Their customer service sucks, I emailed like 5 times in June to cancel my box and got a confirmation that I canceled a couple weeks later. Then the other day I got a shipping email and yesterday I got an email from customer service saying sorry my sub was canceled and I was being refunded. But the box showed up today.


----------



## Saiza (Jul 15, 2015)

Has anyone tried the mascara yet? It doesn't appear to be volumizing to me at all, my old Maybelline mascara works better. Plus the brush seemed super dry, like there wasn't even anything on it.


----------



## DianeER (Jul 16, 2015)

DianeER said:


> I signed up earlier this month hoping to get this box, but I never got any shipping email and get no response to my email inquiries through their webpage so I'm assuming I won't be getting it.


Got a shipping notice tonight, looks as if I will be getting the July box after all.shipping


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 18, 2015)

I got my box today and I needed up getting the eyebrow pencil. Overall, I thought it was a really good box.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Jul 27, 2015)

So usually I hate don't like hair products but I love the Gorge Hair product this month!! It doesn't weigh my fine, thin hair down!  Overall this entire box was a win!!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 27, 2015)

I have been using everything in this box regularly so it's a total win for me! Hopefully August will be just as good.


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hectors Friend said:


> So usually I hate don't like hair products but I love the Gorge Hair product this month!! It doesn't weigh my fine, thin hair down!  Overall this entire box was a win!!


Is the Gorge suitable for color-treated hair?


----------



## DianeER (Jul 31, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Is the Gorge suitable for color-treated hair?


Yes it is.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 1, 2015)

Second that ^^^ I color my hair and haven't had any problems with that. I use it regularly.


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 1, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I have been using everything in this box regularly so it's a total win for me! Hopefully August will be just as good.


I agree. I'm really liking the powder. Mally poreless perfection has been a HG product for me for a long time, but I've been very happy with this!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 2, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> I agree. I'm really liking the powder. Mally poreless perfection has been a HG product for me for a long time, but I've been very happy with this!


Me too! It might be my favorite thing in the box. I love it!


----------



## Jen51 (Aug 3, 2015)

Mysubscriptionaddiction posted a spoiler for the August box.  We are getting the Coastal Scents Revealed 3 pallet!  I love these pallets, they have nice colors but aren't too expensive so I don't feel like I have to "save" them.  I like being able to feel free to play around with them and do a few looks that I can just wipe off without feeling like I'm wasting them.


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 3, 2015)

How fun!!!!

My Monday just got better!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm excited that this will be in box! I was thinking about buying this and now I'm glad I didn't. I loved the first two palletes. The colors are pigmented and very blendable.


----------



## artemiss (Aug 3, 2015)

I've gotten good use out of the little 4-piece sampler from this pallete that came in something earlier this year, so I am actually more excited for this than I would have been had I not had a hands-on preview.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 4, 2015)

Totally signed back up for this!


----------



## somabis1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Gel Eyeliner and Brush coming in this month...Probable Sneak peak today...so we probably know 3 out of 5 product that will come...Till now it seems to be a makeup box...


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 4, 2015)

2nd Spoiler is up on FB!!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 4, 2015)

I hope there will be some color variations. I know some of of us are up to our ears in black eyeliner.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm not as excited about this spoiler. I have so much eyeliner from sub boxes it's ridiculous especially black eyeliner. Hopefully the remaining 3 items are good!


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 4, 2015)

The packaging is different than on their site. The image on their website looks just like the Cailyn gel eyeliner I received in an Ipsy bag a long time ago. I actually have a theory that Cailyn and Mica use the exact same makeup and slap a different name on the package.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 4, 2015)

@@MissKris17 I have wondered that too lol!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 5, 2015)

Third spolier is an eyeliner brush. Not suprised. The brand is SETA. Never heard of that one before


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## lipstick18 (Aug 8, 2015)

Here are the other two items.


Looks like a leave-in conditioner cream and a So Susan highlighting crayon. What a great box!


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 8, 2015)

Wow! And both are full size! What a great box!!! I'm so excited! I got my shipping email last night!


----------



## raindrop (Aug 8, 2015)

Ooh, I'm excited for this one. I've skipped the last few boxes because I haven't loved the spoilers, but I resubbed as soon as I saw the palette. I *love* the first two and it's kind of satisfying to have the whole set. I'll probably swap the mica eyeliner since I'm perfectly happy with my maybelline gel liner, but I'm stoked for everything else. Nice job, boxycharm!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 9, 2015)

Oooh that leave in conditioner looks nice andd I'm always up for a good highlighting crayon! I got a blush by So Susan in a Glossybox before and it was amazing so I'm excited to try other products by them.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 9, 2015)

I have so many leave in conditioners, but I am still excited to receive this one! I love trying hair products!! Always looking for that miracle product haha!


----------



## artemiss (Aug 9, 2015)

I've already gotten shipping info on mine, so hopefully I will get it next week!


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 11, 2015)

Aagghh!! My box was scanned this morning and it's still in Florida!!


----------



## mellee (Aug 11, 2015)

I still haven't gotten a shipping notice, although they charged me on the 4th so hopefully it's coming!


----------



## DianeER (Aug 11, 2015)

My box was scanned in FL on the 7th but only departed Orlando this morning. At this rate it won't arrive before I leave for vacation on Monday and everything will melt. :-(


----------



## mellee (Aug 11, 2015)

Just got notice my box is on its way!  Soooo excited!!!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 11, 2015)

Got my shipping notice today too! I can't wait to get my hands on that pallette and highlighter crayon!


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 11, 2015)

My other August boxes seem so blah compared to this one.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Aug 11, 2015)

My box arrived today!


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 12, 2015)

So, checking the tracking every hour doesn't appear to make the box show up any faster.

Hoping I get it by Saturday!! So excited for this box!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 12, 2015)

@@MissKris17 haha! I totally do the same thing!!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 13, 2015)

I got my box today and I love it!! Another great month from boxycharm! The colors in the palette are to die for! I was not thrilled about the eye liner, but it's really creamy and smudges really well for a good smoky eye. The eye liner brush is really good too and I always love getting brushes. And that highlighter crayon?? Shut the front door! It's so pretty! I can't wait to try the leave in conditioner. It has argon oil in it and the bottle is pretty lol yes I do judge products based on how pretty the packaging is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (Aug 14, 2015)

I resigned up for this box because of the palette.  I wasn't expecting to like it that much but in addition to the other items in the box, it was worth resubbing.  All I can say is WOW... I LOVE the palette colors.  I have both 1 &amp; 2 and don't use those as often as I was hoping but I know for sure that I'm going to get a HUGE amount of time loving 3!  I have blue eyes and love to do a peachy/orange/gold eye...online pictures just didn't give those colors in this palette justice.

Sadly, both the highlighter crayon and the eyeliner was melted.  The crayon stuck to the top of the cap and I had to ease it out... I can save it by using my fingers or a brush for application.  The eyeliner was completely melted at some point in transit and when I opened it, it was all the way to one side of the pot.  Still useable I suppose.

Going to try the leave in conditioner today to see if it keeps my frizzy hair in check and the eyeliner brush is PERFECT for using for my manicures.  Yes, manicures... the small tip is perfect for fixing mistakes with nail polish... little dip into acetone and it makes clean up a breeze!


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 14, 2015)

@@Weebs love the tip about the eyeliner brush! I prefer a flat angled eyeliner brush anyway. That sucks that items were melted. 

My estimated delivery date is today but it arrived in Compton this morning, so looks like I won't be getting it until tomorrow. At least I hope I'll get it tomorrow, I really don't want to wait until Monday!


----------



## mellee (Aug 15, 2015)

Got my box last night and I LOVE it!

Has anyone mentioned yet that the BoxyShop is opened again?!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 15, 2015)

Reading through all these great posts makes me wish I was still getting this box. Had to cancel due to too many boxes. So happy for you all though!! Looks like an awesome box!


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 15, 2015)

My estimated delivery has been changed to 8/18! WTH?


----------



## Queennie (Aug 17, 2015)

@MissKris17^
I still do not have my box either, and can not wait!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 22, 2015)

I JUST go my box today, what a great box though, I went spoiler free except the palette I knew we were getting and I'm in love with everything in here. A little sad that the highlighter stick was stuck in the cap though and I can't get it to set back down where it's supposed to be. Has anyone had luck getting Boxycharm to replace a broken item? It shipped ten days ago and I think the heat in transit unseated the product.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 23, 2015)

This has been one of my favorite boxycharm boxes ever. I love the revealed 3 pallette. The gold and purple colors make for an awesome smokey eye


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 23, 2015)

This was a great box. I'm surprised at how much I like the eyeliner! I expected it to be dry and hard to work with, but it's not at all. It's super pigmented and lasts all day.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 23, 2015)

I love the palette but that highlighter stick is pretty amazing.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh! So my Boxycharm account is under an email I do not check regularly, and I just realized that they could not send out my subscription because the credit card # has expired! I just put in a new credit card under my account, hopefully I can still get this box!

I really hope I can get this box, this month seemed amazing!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 28, 2015)

First Spoiler for September is out!!!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 29, 2015)

Looks good so far. I use moisturizer like crazy and always need more.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm glad that they said in the spoiler that they are included two brands that are new to the box!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 30, 2015)

Queennie said:


> I'm glad that they said in the spoiler that they are included two brands that are new to the box!


Me too! I'm curious to find out what the brands are! Also, I'm excited to see that boxycharm is expanding.


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, I was so excited to get the gel eyeliner and brush.  I have learned that I do not have the aptitude to use this product.  And the brush is super stiff; and I can't get the product out of it once dried.

Looking forward to September's box, now.


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 31, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Well, I was so excited to get the gel eyeliner and brush.  I have learned that I do not have the aptitude to use this product.  And the brush is super stiff; and I can't get the product out of it once dried.
> 
> Looking forward to September's box, now.


I love gel eyeliner, but there's no way I'd be able to use a brush like the one included. I use an flat angled brush and just run it along my lashline.


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 1, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> I love gel eyeliner, but there's no way I'd be able to use a brush like the one included. I use an flat angled brush and just run it along my lashline.


Thanks.  Should I try again with a different brush?  I'd given up and almost discarded the item.  I guess I really should discard that cheap brush.  It doesn't even feel brush-like!

Also, how do you recommend getting the remains of this product out of the brush?  It seems to be permanently 'in' that brush we got in the box now that I've used it once.


----------



## MissKris17 (Sep 1, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Thanks.  Should I try again with a different brush?  I'd given up and almost discarded the item.  I guess I really should discard that cheap brush.  It doesn't even feel brush-like!
> 
> Also, how do you recommend getting the remains of this product out of the brush?  It seems to be permanently 'in' that brush we got in the box now that I've used it once.


Personally I like the Sephora classic angled eyeliner brush #90. It's $14.00. Some complain that it's too stiff, but I need something a little stiff to keep my line straight. I start at the outer corner and drag it along the lash line. I also do a little wing off the outer corner.

What type of brush cleaner are you using? I've read that baby shampoo works good, and one part olive oil and one part makeup remover. Although, I've never actually tried those.


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 1, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Personally I like the Sephora classic angled eyeliner brush #90. It's $14.00. Some complain that it's too stiff, but I need something a little stiff to keep my line straight. I start at the outer corner and drag it along the lash line. I also do a little wing off the outer corner.
> 
> What type of brush cleaner are you using? I've read that baby shampoo works good, and one part olive oil and one part makeup remover. Although, I've never actually tried those.


Thanks.  I don't have that exact brush but I will view it online and see what I have close to it.  Will try your method of cleaning though I think the issue may be with that cheap brush in the box.  The stuff just won't come out of it!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 3, 2015)

New Spoiler!!!


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 5, 2015)

How many spoilers do they usually give each month?


----------



## lipstick18 (Sep 6, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> How many spoilers do they usually give each month?


They give us three. Here is the third.


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you.  Well, that third one is a dud for me!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Sep 6, 2015)

Well they had me until that last spoiler....nail wraps....really boxycharm? This makes me worry about the last two products in the box since that was a spoiler.


----------



## jolibean (Sep 6, 2015)

The wraps don't excite me much either. Granted I'm not much of a nail person to begin with.


----------



## lipstick18 (Sep 10, 2015)

Here is the rest of the box.



Looks like a foundation brush, eyebrow gel and a little sample of hair oil. 6 products! I like this box, the wraps aren't my thing but I like everything else.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Sep 11, 2015)

If they left the nail wraps out this would be a really good box! I'm always happy to get brushes and I use eyebrow gel all the time. The lotion is smaller than I expected and I find it hard to believe it's worth $48, but I use moisturizer 2x day so I could always use more.


----------



## sakura33 (Sep 14, 2015)

Does anyone know if I select the "skip this month" option in my profile for Oct-- but then at some point in Oct decide I want the box and undo that, will I receive October's box or will that be applied to Novembers? I just realized these boxes spoil pretty early in the month so this may be a more financially stable way for me to determine if I want to receive a box each month....and unsubscribing/resubscribing every month seems like a pain. Just wondering if anyone has experience with this...


----------



## MissKris17 (Sep 17, 2015)

My box arrived yesterday. I go the thicker smolder eyes in palm green, it looks like an olive green to me.


----------



## artemiss (Sep 17, 2015)

I wish mine would get here, today was the 'expected delivery date' but I just checked the tracking and it has spent the last weektaking a scenic tour of Florida. (I live in OH)


----------



## littlemissnurse (Sep 19, 2015)

I got my box yesterday and I was pretty happy with it. I ended up getting the brown tarte pencil. The only thing that I was disappointed with was the nail wraps.


----------



## MissKris17 (Sep 30, 2015)

Excited for October spoilers!!!!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 1, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Excited for October spoilers!!!!


Me too! I'm hoping for a really good box!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Oct 2, 2015)

First October Spoiler!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Oct 2, 2015)

I love clay masks! I'm excited to try this one. I've been using Innisfree and was about to order another bottle, guess I can hold off on that now.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 2, 2015)

The first spoiler is a definite win for me! Keep it coming boxycharm!!


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 5, 2015)

Gee, it seems they are being coy with the spoilers this month!


----------



## MissKris17 (Oct 6, 2015)

Spoiler #2


----------



## artemiss (Oct 6, 2015)

I got my shipping notice today, but no tracking number... :wassatt:


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 6, 2015)

The only one of those that I would want to try is the mascara. Fingers crossed.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Oct 8, 2015)

Boxycharm just did something awesome and new!! They released the FULL spoilers of the box in the email!! Here is what I am getting in my box!! Check your email!


----------



## sweetietaa (Oct 8, 2015)

everythingandnothin said:


> Boxycharm just did something awesome and new!! They released the FULL spoilers of the box in the email!! Here is what I am getting in my box!! Check your email!


I'm getting the same stuff.


----------



## DianeER (Oct 8, 2015)

sweetietaa said:


> I'm getting the same stuff.


Me too.


----------



## lipstick18 (Oct 8, 2015)

Same box.


----------



## somabis1 (Oct 8, 2015)

lipstick18 said:


> Same box.


Me 2...is there anyone who is receiving anything different?


----------



## artemiss (Oct 8, 2015)

Same box here, and I am highly disappointed. I would have liked either the cargo or eye shadow trio. I guess that calling the Doucce mascara 'Punk' is apt, as feel 'Punk'd alright. :angry:


----------



## everythingandnothin (Oct 8, 2015)

I have only seen a few different boxes on Instagram. I am guessing they had a ton of the mascara and not much of the other items or something to that effect.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 8, 2015)

Same! I'm happy with this, totally stoked for the mask!


----------



## sweetietaa (Oct 8, 2015)

I wonder what color they have for the eyeliner/shade


----------



## sweetietaa (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm most excited about the mask and lip/cheek color


----------



## artemiss (Oct 8, 2015)

everythingandnothin said:


> I have only seen a few different boxes on Instagram. I am guessing they had a ton of the mascara and not much of the other items or something to that effect.


I would have rather had the mask or something else in that 'teaser' then. It always feels like a ripoff when these places do that, (Like Ipsy and the 'teasers' they release that have 2 high -end items it seems no one but bloggers get, and one crappy one the rest of us get.)


----------



## MissKris17 (Oct 9, 2015)

Same box as everyone else. Happy about Cult nails! I love them. Wanted the eyeshadow trio, but I'm fine with mascara too.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 12, 2015)

I am getting the same as everyone else. I'm really excited for the mask! I'm happy for the mascara too as I can never get enough mascara. The Lord and Berry pencils are good but I have way too many pencils right now and I'm not thrilled about the bellepierre stain or the polish.


----------



## Queennie (Oct 12, 2015)

This month's box looks interesting, I wonder what I will get!


----------



## jolibean (Oct 12, 2015)

Looks like I'm getting the same box as pictured too.

I kinda wish I had a nail polish addiction because I've only done sub boxes since May and have gotten like a dozen of them.


----------



## MissKris17 (Oct 13, 2015)

I got my shipping notice today. It's supposed to arrive Saturday which is the same day I fly to the east coast for work. I won't get to open it until Thursday. Oh well, it's not like I don't know what I'm getting.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Oct 15, 2015)

My box came today, same as everyone else's. The eyeliner was black. I have way too many black eyeliners now.


----------



## artemiss (Oct 18, 2015)

I am not too impressed with the staying power of the Cult nails, since it chipped the first day of my mani, but the application is smooth, it dries pretty fast, and I like the color.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 18, 2015)

I am pleased with my box for the most part, but I am disappointed that the eyeliner is black and that the mask jar is so tiny lol for some reason I expected it to be a lot bigger.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 18, 2015)

I sat out this month and I'm actually okay with it.

I am going to try to swap for that Palmetto Derma, though.


----------



## DianeER (Oct 20, 2015)

Yikes. My Oct. box arrived today and the first clue that something was wrong was that the entire mailbox stank of nail polish. I figured the polish had leaked, but no, it apparently broke in shipment and flooded the entire box with the polish, coating everything. I've written to them and included pictures, but I've never had to contact their CS before, I hope they're responsive. Anyone had any luck dealing with them? Thanks.


----------



## sweetietaa (Oct 20, 2015)

Has anyone else tried the mask?  I'm not sure, but it might have dried out my face.  Or it could be the new weather.  I get dry skin every fall/winter.  So I'm not sure.  Anyone else have any issues?


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 21, 2015)

DianeER said:


> Yikes. My Oct. box arrived today and the first clue that something was wrong was that the entire mailbox stank of nail polish. I figured the polish had leaked, but no, it apparently broke in shipment and flooded the entire box with the polish, coating everything. I've written to them and included pictures, but I've never had to contact their CS before, I hope they're responsive. Anyone had any luck dealing with them? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no!!! I'm so sorry that that happened to you! I dealt with them before and they were wonderful! Good luck!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 22, 2015)

@@DianeER Their customer service is excellent. I'm sure you'll have a new box sent to you immediately. I had a few issues, not with them but with my box getting lost and when I contacted them, they sent me a new box and said if the other one ever showed up, to enjoy that one, too.

It did show up about two weeks after I got the second box. All banged up but with everything perfect inside.


----------



## DianeER (Oct 22, 2015)

@@Saffyra thanks, I did hear back from them today and they said they would ship out a replacement box "with the very next batch that ships out". I really appreciate their responsiveness, just waiting to see how long that will be (since I was pretty much on the tail end of receipt for the Oct. box anyway). Thanks for giving me hope that it will all work out!


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 24, 2015)

I am so bad---I've barely unpacked this month's box and I'm hankering for spoilers for next month!


----------



## MissKris17 (Oct 28, 2015)

My friends are excited about Halloween this weekend (especially since it's on a Saturday)

I'm excited for November spoilers.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 2, 2015)

November Theme


----------



## artemiss (Nov 2, 2015)

Intrigued.


----------



## Queennie (Nov 3, 2015)

"will blend till the end"

Maybe a Beauty Blender?

Love the theme for this month though!


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 4, 2015)

First spoiler on MSA.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 4, 2015)

spoiler!



Spoiler


----------



## DianeER (Nov 4, 2015)

DianeER said:


> I did hear back from them today and they said they would ship out a replacement box "with the very next batch that ships out".



And just to close the circle, I received my replacement box today and nothing was broken! The nail polish still was not protected, but this time it survived.


----------



## somabis1 (Nov 5, 2015)

I saw on WWD website...This may be the complete spoiler of Nov Box...Atleast this has the Eye Serum... 

Can anyone confirm


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 5, 2015)

That hair product label looks like it is straight out of the 80s/90s


----------



## everythingandnothin (Nov 5, 2015)

I never seen any of these in Boxycharm so I would say you may be onto something!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Nov 6, 2015)

Looks like the above photo is in fact the FULL SPOILERS! From this boxycharm sneak peek, it is the StudioMakeup Soft Blend Blush!


----------



## Saiza (Nov 6, 2015)

Wasn't that Coolway stuff in a Boxycharm a few months ago? I swear I just got it from Boxycharm or Glossybox.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Nov 6, 2015)

@@Saiza I believe it was a smoothing serum and this one is a leave-in conditioner. So it is different, but still.


----------



## Audrey Miles (Nov 6, 2015)

I am excited about this box. I don't know how they manage to jam back this box with such a high value but I love it! I can't wait for my box to arrive.


----------



## Saiza (Nov 6, 2015)

Ohhh ok thanks @@everythingandnothin!


----------



## cpl100 (Nov 7, 2015)

For me this is a total miss.  Not getting the box this month.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm not sure how I feel about the pur-lisse product as I have not been a fan of some of their other products. I am always happy to get blush and brushes though. The other coolway product that boxycharm sent out awhile back was ok, but not the best thing that I had ever tried or anything. I also think that I have gotten that lippie in another box before. Not the best box, but not a total miss for me either.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Nov 12, 2015)

Getting another coolway here.  ugh  The only hair product I've liked from here is the Gorge from a few months ago.  

I've liked Purlisse and the Palmetto Derma from the past boxes.  Especially the serum and the Previse toning serum.  

And I know alot of people don't like getting polishes.  But every sub I have can send me every polish they have every month and I'd be a happy camper.  lol  :rotfl:


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 17, 2015)

Just got my box. I thought we were all getting the Sahara shade of blush (it even lists that name on the info card) but I got Wildflower. I haven't swatched it yet, but it looks pretty.I'm happy with this box.


----------



## Queennie (Nov 17, 2015)

I got my box yesterday
As with @@MissKris17 it says the blush shade is in Sahara, but I also got Wildflower as well. It is a very pretty winter blush though so I'm ok with that!

The Coolway product smells amazing, yet to try that out though

Luxie concealer brush, not my favorite, will be passing it along to a friend

Manna Kadar lipgloss nice shade, I got "Lucky", does not seem to special though

Pur Lisse eye serum, feels amazing!

I also want to point out that there was a random LVX 25% off generic coupon in there, felt a little bit out of place since we did not get anything from them this month, but since we have in the past that must be the case. It is valid from 11/15 to 12/31, so maybe we will get a LVX product next month?


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 19, 2015)

I got wildflower as well. I really like the blush though so I don't mind. Overall, I'm happy with this box. The lipgloss is a really nice color. Manna Kadar isn't my favorite, but I really like the shade. I like the brush too. I wasn't thrilled with the coolway though.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Dec 3, 2015)

1st December Spoiler is out!!!







*Tatcha’s Aburatorigami Beauty Papers**, *valued at $12.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 3, 2015)

Huh.

That's different.

This is a type of product I've never used before. It has really good reviews on Sephora.


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 3, 2015)

The Tatcha beauty papers are really fantastic blotting papers. They are kind of pricy so I usually buy cheaper ones on Amazon. Definitely happy to get more though!


----------



## Queennie (Dec 3, 2015)

everythingandnothin said:


> 1st December Spoiler is out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this line! Blotting papers always come in handy too


----------



## everythingandnothin (Dec 3, 2015)

And there are going to be 6 FULL SIZE products this month!! I can't wait to see what they all are!!!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm really excited that there will be 6 products this month!! I am currently using these same blotting papers now and I really like them. It's not something that I am super excited about getting, but I am happy to have more of them.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 4, 2015)

This seems like a great box! I like the spoiler and wish I was a subscriber still. Happy for you all who are getting this!


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 4, 2015)

This is my favorite sub. Although I've never used blotting sheets, it looks like a great high quality item. I'm excited for the next spoiler!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Dec 4, 2015)

2nd December Spoiler:


----------



## littlemissnurse (Dec 4, 2015)

I've been wanting to try the Ofra liquid lipsticks so I'm really excited for this spoiler!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Dec 4, 2015)

@@littlemissnurse they are amazing!!! I have about 5 of them. They are my favorite liquid lipstick formula I have tried so far.


----------



## Queennie (Dec 4, 2015)

I am very excited for this spoiler! I wonder what colors we will get!


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 4, 2015)

I've received two in different subs recently. I do like them. I hope I don't get a color I already have though.


----------



## somabis1 (Dec 4, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> I've received two in different subs recently. I do like them. I hope I don't get a color I already have though.


Americano, Honolulu and Mocha are the variation in the shades


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 4, 2015)

somabis1 said:


> Americano, Honolulu and Mocha are the variation in the shades



Thank you! I have Pasadena and Rio, so I won't get a duplicate!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 5, 2015)

You all convinced me... I just subscribed!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Dec 8, 2015)

The third spoiler is a highlight from Jelly Pong Pong


----------



## everythingandnothin (Dec 14, 2015)

Full spoilers!!!!!








*Nelson J Moisture Healing Mask*
*Jelly Pong Pong Luminizer Gel, *valued at $15.95
*OFRA Cosmetics Laboratories Long Lasting Liquid Lipstick, *valued at $19.90
*Tatcha’s Aburatorigami Beauty Papers**, *valued at $12
NCLA So Rich Vitamin E Infused Cuticle Oil
Bellapierre Gel Lip Liner


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 14, 2015)

Cuticle oil, nice!! I'm really curious about the mask. I have so many masks though. I need to start using two a day if I want to make a dent in my stash.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Dec 14, 2015)

@@MissKris17 I have tried a sample of that mask in a Birchbox and really loved it!! I am really excited for the FULL SIZE!


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 18, 2015)

I still haven't received shipping notice...


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Dec 21, 2015)

Got my box today. Kinda bummed I didn't get the cuticle oil or the mask. Got a Harvey Prince mini roll on instead.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Dec 22, 2015)

I got my box yesterday and I'm really happy with it. The lippie and the lip liner pair really nicely together and I love the colors. Also, the hair stuff smells amazing!


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 23, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I got my box yesterday and I'm really happy with it. The lippie and the lip liner pair really nicely together and I love the colors. Also, the hair stuff smells amazing!


I read this and thought "hair stuff?" I didn't even realize it was a hair mask! I put it in my stash of face masks, lol. I could really use a hair mask - putting it in the shower now...


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 23, 2015)

jumpnshout5 said:


> Got my box today. Kinda bummed I didn't get the cuticle oil or the mask. Got a Harvey Prince mini roll on instead.


I just resubscribed because I've had box envy (going on months now), and the December box is especially nice.  I don't have my box yet, but I'm with you on the HP perfume. . I'm hoping I don't get it.  Not a fan of HP at all.  They are the perfume version of Be a Bombshell or Purlisse (in so many sub boxes!).


----------



## littlemissnurse (Dec 26, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> I read this and thought "hair stuff?" I didn't even realize it was a hair mask! I put it in my stash of face masks, lol. I could really use a hair mask - putting it in the shower now...


I thought it was a face mask at first too! I had read a review of the box and the reviewer mentioned that they loved the face mask below the picture of the mask. Then, I got it in the mail and read the label and thought hey this isn't a face mask lol


----------



## sweetietaa (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey, I went on to the boxy charm website and started to review products.  I got points.   Make sure everyone is reviewing the products to get points to use later to purchase in the shop.


----------



## sakura33 (Dec 28, 2015)

I saw on Reddit a day or two ago that someone saw one of their snap chats and believes the coastal scents smokey pallete may be in the January box...


----------



## everythingandnothin (Dec 30, 2015)

First spoiler is out for January and @@sakura33 was right!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 31, 2015)

sweetietaa said:


> Hey, I went on to the boxy charm website and started to review products.  I got points.   Make sure everyone is reviewing the products to get points to use later to purchase in the shop.


Thanks for the reminder, I always for get to so the reviews for this sub.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm so excited that we are getting that palette!!


----------



## Queennie (Jan 2, 2016)

I think I will be gifting this to someone else who would enjoy it more, I like that we are getting another edition to this palette collection though!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 5, 2016)

I think the fact that Boxycharm includes these palettes is awesome, I'm just on palette overload. (Something I didn't realize was possible)


----------



## somabis1 (Jan 6, 2016)

People are getting restless...over this new 2nd sneak peek. I read most of the comments on FB and Instagram...

Well anyways...I am as well getting restless a bit. :lol:


----------



## somabis1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Blinc's Mascara Amplified...more mascara...I think I have now accepted that there is no way I can hope not getting a mascara &amp; liner in sub box for a month atleast. OH there is a way...Cancel all my sub...which I cannot :lol:

I am now happy just to find that atleast the brands are new.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jan 7, 2016)

I personally can't get enough mascara so this box is amazing to me so far!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 7, 2016)

Haha! I think that's true! It's almost impossible not to get a mascara and/or a liner at least once during a month. I've just gotten used to it and don't let it bother me any more. There's only so many makeup products you can put in a box.

I just love Boxycharm, though. I've found some great products in Boxy over the years.


----------



## sakura33 (Jan 8, 2016)

I agree on the over lode of mascara and eyeliner in subs, but when it is a reputable great brand, I get more excited about it -versus an obscure brand I've never heard of that may/may not be good. I am excited to get Blinc- it is my favorite to wear in the summer/hot weather


----------



## lipstick18 (Jan 9, 2016)

Here is an unboxing if you want to see the rest. Three eye brushes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and a liquid liner from Starlooks.


----------



## sweetietaa (Jan 9, 2016)

OMG this box has 4 items in it and I don't care.  I'm so excited to get it.  I have revealed 1, 2 and about to get Smoked.   I'm missing the 3rd revealed palette, but i really don't need it.  I'm most excited about all 4 items.  This is going to be the best box ever.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jan 11, 2016)

Ugh this box is so good! I'm stalking my mailbox


----------



## Sadejane (Jan 21, 2016)

Got my box today and I love it. . .even though I didn't get the black Starlooks pen (Ardency Inn Modster in a crazy teal color), I'll use everything but the liner.   

I've been curious about the Blinc mascara for quite some time and would've purchased it eventually. So, everything else in the box is a bonus.  Also, the brushes feel very soft.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jan 22, 2016)

I really like the quality of the brushes! Plus, I love the palette. You can't beat the revealed palettes for the price.


----------



## Weebs (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm such a dummy.  I saw the spoilers for this box and kept waiting and waiting on mine to arrive only to realize I cancelled my subscription after last month's box (I'm trying hard to limit my sub addiction!).  SMH.  I resubbed and I'm hoping to still be able to get this box.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 23, 2016)

I think this is a really good sub. I got a few boxy charm boxes last year but had to cut back because of two many subs. Wish I could sub again. So happy for you all who are getting this.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 23, 2016)

Weebs said:


> I'm such a dummy.  I saw the spoilers for this box and kept waiting and waiting on mine to arrive only to realize I cancelled my subscription after last month's box (I'm trying hard to limit my sub addiction!).  SMH.  I resubbed and I'm hoping to still be able to get this box.


I've done that! Probably more than once.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 23, 2016)

I really like these brushes! I haven't even opened the palette, I have way too many. I think I'll trade or gift it. The mascara was added to my stash.

Despite product overload, this is probably my favorite sub. I've cut back on some others, but I'm keeping this one.


----------



## sweetietaa (Jan 23, 2016)

oh yes, I love this box.  I've been using the brushes, the eyeshadow, the liner, and the mascara.  I like the mascara a lot because I would always have problems trying to get rid of the black under my eyes no matter how hard I tried to remove it.  I have so much makeup but I still want to continue with this boxy charm subscription and birchbox too.  I have too much eyeshadow and blush but still want more all the time


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 23, 2016)

I actually forgot about the eyeliner lol.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Feb 2, 2016)

February's Theme! 







Go from #RushToRelax


----------



## everythingandnothin (Feb 2, 2016)

OOO and there will be 6 items this month!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 2, 2016)

Makeup remover?

Bubble bath/shower gel?


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm dying to see what the first spoiler is!! Boxycharm has been killing it lately!


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 2, 2016)

First spoiler is on MSA....



Spoiler



From the company's website:

http://www.beautyforreal.com/products/blush-glow

What it is:Blush + Glow is a 2 in 1 blush and highlighter created to not only color and highlight, but to also provide anti-aging benefits. This cream to powder long wear formula delivers light reflecting benefits and glowing radiance, which ensures a smooth, beautiful, flawless finish. This multifunctional product renders a more youthful, even toned and healthy appearance.

What it does:Featuring our patented ingredient, Luminera with a diamond core complex. As the transparent particles come into contact with the skin, the diamond core complex transforms invisible UV light and works to dramatically diminish the expression of wrinkles, discolorations, and imperfections. Vitamin E and grape-seed extracts provide anti-aging benefits and antioxidant protection. Pomegranate extracts along with organic minerals contribute to this standout formula to maintain its consistency in all climates and exceptionally long wear.
No Animal Testing. Contains No Parabens. Made in USA


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 4, 2016)

I wasn't too excited about this spoiler because the color seems to be too dark for my fair skin, but you never know until you actually get the products. I'm ready for some more spoilers!


----------



## Queennie (Feb 4, 2016)

littlemissnurse said:


> I wasn't too excited about this spoiler because the color seems to be too dark for my fair skin, but you never know until you actually get the products. I'm ready for some more spoilers!


I was thinking the same thing with me, maybe this will work as a very shimmery blush? Curious to try it out


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 5, 2016)

Feels like a good day for another spoiler!


----------



## somabis1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks like this is the second spoiler...Spongelle All-In-One Buffer + Polish


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 5, 2016)

definitely something I've never gotten in a sub box so points for that, but nothing that I'm overly excited about yet...


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 6, 2016)

I've heard awesome things about the second spoiler-- I think they had one in PS last summer. I'm considering signing up for my first boxy charm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 6, 2016)

The spoiler pic makes them look a little cheap. But after looking at their website I'm intrigued.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 6, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> I've heard awesome things about the second spoiler-- I think they had one in PS last summer. I'm considering signing up for my first boxy charm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You won't regret it! Boxycharm is awesome! They have sent out some really good products the past few months!


----------



## Sadejane (Feb 6, 2016)

MissKris17 said:


> The spoiler pic makes them look a little cheap. But after looking at their website I'm intrigued.


I got one in Popsugar awhile back, but haven't used it yet (saving it for a long trip).   I saw them at Anthropologie though (which made me really happy, since I love getting things in sub boxes that are sold in stores like Anthro).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Feb 8, 2016)

MissKris17 said:


> The spoiler pic makes them look a little cheap. But after looking at their website I'm intrigued.


I thought the same thing. Reminds me of the ones that I see at CVS. Hoping that these are amazing though!


----------



## somabis1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Spoiler 3...OFRA cosmetics Banana Powder


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 10, 2016)

Got my shipping notice this morning.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 10, 2016)

I wonder how the Ofra banana powder is. Will someone let me know please when you get your box and have a chance to try it? It's been years since I've used a banana powder and would love to try one again, although I'll have to wait until my no buy is over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I used to use the T.LeClerc banana powder but this was very long time ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Other brands have them too. Just wondering how this Ofra one compares.


----------



## Queennie (Feb 10, 2016)

Hoping this works for my fair skin this time of year, but I think that this shade was a good one to pick to work for most skintones (unlike that concealer stick they sent out awhile ago, not everyone is the same shade! (That was Boxycharm right? Maybe it was another subscription)). I wish this came in a compact though


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm excited to try this banana powder. I was thinking about getting some anyways, but now I don't have to!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 11, 2016)

I can't believe I'd never even heard of banana powder until now. Another interesting new product!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 11, 2016)

Banana powders are great to use as a finishing powder and are subtle color correcting. They are considered one of the mua must products. I have no idea why I stopped using one. :lol: In pictures too it doesn't create a white cast like some other finishing powders can do so it works great for pictures.


----------



## somabis1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Here is the full spoiler


Beauty For Real Blush + Glo
Spongelle All-In-One Buffer + Polish
OFRA cosmetics Banana Powder
Shray Ms. Amazing Facial Mask
Freeze 24-7 Anti-Aging Eye Serum
Realtree for Her Perfume


----------



## lipstick18 (Feb 13, 2016)

Here's an unboxing if any one is interested.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 14, 2016)

Looks like another great month!


----------



## Queennie (Feb 18, 2016)

Got my box today!

Not my favorite box from Boxycharm, but I still like it! Here is a quick run down
 

Beauty For Real Blush + Glo - I got the shade Coral Crush for the blush, and Hi Beam for the highlighter. The blush is a perfect satin/shimmer, and while the highlighter is a bit too dark for my fair skin, I think it would work out good for the summer or a blush topper to give some sheen

Shray Mask - This came in such cute packaging! It was like a post-card, and made me feel like I was opening up a little package just for itself. The mask says it is limited edition for Boxycharm, and is for sensitive, dry skin, which is just what I need!

Spongelle Body Wash Sponge - I thought that this was going to be some cheap little sponge that you could get at a pharmacy for $5, and while it is a little bit nicer, I don't know if I would pay the full retail value for it. Nice scent, but wouldn't purchase myself

Freeze 27/7 Eye Serum - This serum is expensive! Says it helps with dark circles on the back, so I will give it  a try. The consistency is a murky clear gel, and a little bit tacky, would need to wear eye cream over it for sure for moisture

Realtree Perfume - I got this in an Ipsy long ago, and the smell is very distinct. Almost a little bit too sweet, but I think it is growing on me. I'm happy about the spray container, much better than the little glass vile I got from Ipsy

OFRA Banana Powder Pressed - I was worried that this would have broke in transit, but it is packaged very nicely so hopefully it doesn't break on anyone. With the low retail value, I feel like Boxycharm should have made this a compact. While I'm not sure if I will use this a ton as I'm in love with my Bare Minerals Well Rested setting powder for under the eyes, I feel like this would be good for someone that just wants to set and add a little bit of color correcting. Powder seems a little bit dry too, so beware of that if you have dry under eyes!

Like I said this isn't my favorite Boxycharm, I'm happy I got it and can't wait to use some of the products!


----------



## Weebs (Feb 19, 2016)

Queennie said:


> OFRA Banana Powder Pressed - I was worried that this would have broke in transit, but it is packaged very nicely so hopefully it doesn't break on anyone. With the low retail value, I feel like Boxycharm should have made this a compact.


This.  The circle without the compact is $12 on the Ofra website but with the compact, it's only $15.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm considering signing up for either this or Glossybox. Any thoughts on which I should get?


----------



## Chicasayshi (Feb 23, 2016)

I love boxycharm I ended up getting really pretty eyeshadow in the past. I also tried out glossy box other than the box being pretty didn't enjoy it as much. I would look at un boxing pictures and see which one fits you more. But for me it's boxycharm!


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 24, 2016)

I recently signed up for Boxycharm, I'm glad I did. I love the items and there's always things in the glossboxes that I know I would never use or don't have a need for. After months of watching unboxings and thinking 'I should've signed up this month!', I finally signed up and January was my first box. I love the Spongelle that came in this months box but it seems a bit cheaper than the one we got in a Popsugar box a while ago. Still, its cute, I love the Realtree perfume and I can't wait to see next months box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 24, 2016)

I subbed to Glossybox for almost a year and then canceled. I think that boxycharm consistently has a higher value than Glossybox and Boxy has nearly all full size items whereas glossybox doesn't.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for the opinions! I get the feeling I'm going to like Boxycharm more too. I've decided to try them both out and see which one I like for the first two or three months and then cancel one.


----------



## somabis1 (Mar 1, 2016)

First Spoiler Out...

Two assorted colors from MakeUpGeek Cosmetics...matte &amp; duo chrome eyeshadows


----------



## somabis1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Here is the pic of the spoiler


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 1, 2016)

Yes! Love both of the colors! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2016)

I want to sub to this now based on the spoiler because I've wanted to try the brand. I just can't add one more sub before I cut out something else. Happy for you all who are getting this though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Alix26 (Mar 2, 2016)

I just subbed to this subscription. It's  a splurge because I don't live in the US so by the time shipping and the exchange rate is factored in, I'll be paying at least double the cost of the box, if not more. But I still think the value of the items will outweigh the cost. And quite frankly, I just want to try it because it looks so exciting, especially this spoiler. What is it about cupcakes and candy and pastel colours?  :wub:


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 2, 2016)

Super excited!  :hehe:


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm too excited!!! I've been dying to try these shadows!!!


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 3, 2016)

From their Facebook


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 3, 2016)

All the shadows look so pretty! I don't know why I've never bought any.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 4, 2016)

Just got my shipping notice and the tracking says it'll be here on Monday?! I didn't expect it to be so fast.


----------



## Alix26 (Mar 4, 2016)

Not really feeling this second spoiler. I'm not getting the Sweet Treats theme.

It would have been perfect if they included something from Trifle Cosmetics, like their Royal Icing highlighter.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 4, 2016)

I already have two of those Chella pencils and I wouldn't use the body illuminizer so I'm hoping for the brush.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 5, 2016)

I just received the February box in the mail and I'm really impressed! So glad I signed up. I can't wait to use the sponge! Only thing I probably won't use is the little perfume they sent. I'll probably sell it on ebay or something.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 7, 2016)

Alix26 said:


> Not really feeling this second spoiler. I'm not getting the Sweet Treats theme.
> 
> It would have been perfect if they included something from Trifle Cosmetics, like their Royal Icing highlighter.


Just realized that this Luxie brush might be the same one that Glossybox is sending out this month, so I hope I get one of the other two things, preferably the pencil. The one Glossybox is distributing is the same brand but I think it's an "angled" brush which might be different, but they still look really similar and could possibly be the same.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Mar 11, 2016)

Full spoilers on Instagram:


----------



## Alix26 (Mar 11, 2016)

Can someone explain how the Charms shop works? I referred a couple friends so I wanted to redeem something from the shop but when I try to checkout it keeps giving me a pop-up saying that I have an active subscription and would I like to purchase another? Uhhh? I'm confused...

So my questions are:

- Has anyone been double charged for their subscription when trying to redeem points?

- When do you get your reward items? Separately or with the next month's box?

- Does an uneven number of charms apply, like say 1500? or do you have to have set amounts like those   listed on the site - 1000, 2000, 3000 etc.?


----------



## sakura33 (Mar 11, 2016)

didn't they send the hydromilk in Sept?


----------



## somabis1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Not everything will come in box...5 products out of this...and 2 are the makeup geek eyeshadow...

I already received the hydromilk...so hoping that I will not receive it again.


----------



## Alix26 (Mar 11, 2016)

This month there will be six products, with the sixth being the MUG shadows, both of which will be counted as ONE item.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Mar 11, 2016)

Boxycharm posted on Facebook that if you received one of the products in the past you will not receive it again.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Mar 13, 2016)

I was looking through the Boxycharm tag on Instagram and saw someone that got the Ofra illuminizer and it's not a tiny tube of product, it's a big 4oz. bottle of it!

Edit: I scrolled further and another subscriber had the smaller tube? I guess the sizes vary too?


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 15, 2016)

They both are labeled 4 oz so its just different packaging, I like the pump bottle better though.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 15, 2016)

Got my shipping notification today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: It actually just arrived! Anyone have any idea what that Paris spray is? It a doesn't say on the box or bottle what it's for.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Mar 15, 2016)

mirandamanda said:


> They both are labeled 4 oz so its just different packaging, I like the pump bottle better though.


I realized that after scrolling Instagram a bit more and I facepalmed. I feel like I'd prefer the tube packaging to ration how much I get easier than the pump bottle.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Mar 15, 2016)

zillionthwriter said:


> Got my shipping notification today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Edit: It actually just arrived! Anyone have any idea what that Paris spray is? It a doesn't say on the box or bottle what it's for.


The Catherine Malandrino? If that's the one you're talking about, it's a perfume. It's a very strong, very long-lasting perfume. I personally enjoy it, but use it sparsely.


----------



## Queennie (Mar 15, 2016)

Waiting for my box... can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 16, 2016)

KrissyMichelle said:


> The Catherine Malandrino? If that's the one you're talking about, it's a perfume. It's a very strong, very long-lasting perfume. I personally enjoy it, but use it sparsely.


Boooooo. Don't like being sent fragrances. I rarely wear perfume.

I got the perfume, Chella pencil, Luxie brush, the two eyeshadows, and the anti-puff eye cream. I like everything except for the perfume.


----------



## Queennie (Mar 17, 2016)

Got my Boxycharm last night! Here is a little review

First off since there are so many different options, this month the card they sent us while it was cute, didn't list any of the information. Hoping they send us information next month, is really helpful.

Here's what I got:

OFRA Body Illuminizer in Charmer (is that the shade or the name?) - Huge container, in the container size shown in the spoilers, 4 fl oz. This is nice for the spring! Isn't too dark for my fair skin, but doesn't really do too much. Evens coloration a little bit, but leaves behind big sparkles.

CM Style de Paris - Like the scent on this (pretty sweet), but doesn't last too long on me.

Makeup Geek Eyeshadows in Cocoa Bear and Duochrome Mai Tai - Love these shadows! Perfect colors for me, and I have been wanting to try these out for awhile now. They have lasted all day on me (most shadows do though), and blended pretty nicely. Hope to get more from this brand in the future!

Luxie Small Contouring Brush - Feels really soft! Will probably use for powder, haven't used this item yet.

Chella Eyebrow Pencil in Tantalizing Taupe - Too dark for my light hair, will past to a friend. The actual product in the container twists up which is a plus, but is rather thick.

I like this month's Boxycharm! Most happy about the Makeup Geek eyeshadows, might be ordering some more of these now that I have tried them. Some things were a miss for me, but others I know I will get plenty of use out of!


----------



## sweetietaa (Mar 17, 2016)

getting my boxy charm today, already checked the mail once, but it's not there yet.  waiting for the mail to run.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Mar 17, 2016)

I got my box today too. I got Frappe and Shimma Shimma for the MUG shadows and I'm a little disappointed I didn't get a duochrome as that was basically the entire reason I resubbed to Boxy. I did get the expensive eye cream. I got the Luxie brush which I'm ecstatic about! And the Catherine Maladrino perfume which I enjoy. BUT. I'm missing an item. You're supposed to get 4 items in addition to the two shadows and I didn't. I emailed them and now I get to wait for a response. I'd personally love if they just offer a choice of an item and I'd choose a duochrome shadow.


----------



## sweetietaa (Mar 17, 2016)

I got the eyeshadow in cosmopolitan and cocoa bear.  How do you know if you got a shimmer or duo chrome.  It looks shimmer.

So happy with my box.  eye cream, perfume, luxe brush, brow pencil and eyeshadows


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm happy with this month, but I was disappointed that I got the body illuminizer as I will never use that. I hate that too because it's huge tube with a lot of product in it. However, I love the luxie brush and the makeup geek shadows. The perfume smells really nice too and I already know that I like the Chella eyebrow pencils.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 17, 2016)

All these variations, my box won't be here until Saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Mar 18, 2016)

sweetietaa said:


> I got the eyeshadow in cosmopolitan and cocoa bear.  How do you know if you got a shimmer or duo chrome.  It looks shimmer.
> 
> So happy with my box.  eye cream, perfume, luxe brush, brow pencil and eyeshadows


So the shimmer ones, when tilted in light, give off a sight shimmery look. Cosmopolitan is a shimmery shadow. I got Shimma Shimma, so I know mine was a shimmer for sure. It's not very glimmery, like the duochromes, but it's not matte.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 18, 2016)

sweetietaa said:


> I got the eyeshadow in cosmopolitan and cocoa bear.  How do you know if you got a shimmer or duo chrome.  It looks shimmer.
> 
> So happy with my box.  eye cream, perfume, luxe brush, brow pencil and eyeshadows


Another way to tell the difference is duochrome packaging is different from the others, the envelope is kind of holographic, and hey I got the same stuff as you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Except one of my shadows is duochrome, kinda wish I got a shimmer instead though. I got Cupcake and Rockstar, its sort of grayish with what looks like a pink shift. Not my style at all but the swatches on the MUG site are nice I might have to at least try it out.


----------



## Alix26 (Mar 18, 2016)

I got the Previse honeymilk cream, the Catherine Malandrino sample, the Chella eyebrow pencil, the Luxie brush and the MUG shadows in Cocoa Bear (matte) and Havoc (duochrome).

Pretty happy with my box although in an ideal world, I would have gotten the eye cream instead but the face cream is great also.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Mar 19, 2016)

So I emailed about my missing item and turns out I was supposed to get the Chella pencil and they said they'll be sending it with my next box. Guess it's a good thing I'm deciding not to cancel then, otherwise I wouldn't get it. The way they worded the response I thought they were accusing me of lying at first. 

"Thank you for contacting BOXYCHARM! We have contacted our shipping partner and they have confirmed that the following items were included in your box:

-LUXIE SMALL COUNTOUR BRUSH
-CLARKS BOT ANTI-PUFF EYE CREAM
-CHELLA TAUPE EYEBROW PENCIL
-MAKEUP GEEK EYESHADOW V.1 (FRAPPE, CUPCAKE, COCOA BEAR)
-CATH. MALADRINO STYLE DE PARIS
-MAKEUP GEEK EYESHADOW V.2 (8 COLORS AVAILABLE)

We are so sorry to hear that you did not receive your Chella Taupe Eyebrow Pencil. We will be sure to send a replacement Chella Taupe Eyebrow Pencil in your next box. We apologize for this inconvenience and hope that you loved the other contents of your March “Sweet Treats” Box! "


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Here is a picture for this month's box from IG



Spoiler


----------



## everythingandnothin (Mar 31, 2016)

First look for the April Box!!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Apr 1, 2016)

Full spoilers were revealed on MSA.

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/03/boxycharm-april-2016.html


----------



## littlemissnurse (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm actually not that excited for the box this month. I will use most of the stuff, but nothing exciting in my book


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm really excited about the Purlisse, simply because it's my go to face wash brand and I've always wanted to try the lip treatment. I've always wanted to try Ofra lippies and I'm a fan of mineral eye shadows and the colors available for that brand are super pretty. I generally don't need lash primers or hand cream though.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 1, 2016)

This spoiler was posted by Boxycharm on IG


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 1, 2016)

Cute shades! I think I'd be happy with any of them.


----------



## Alix26 (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks goodness I unsubscribed because I find everything this month very disappointing. The brands, the products, the packaging... none of it is particularly exciting or interesting to me, sadly.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 1, 2016)

Alix26 said:


> Thanks goodness I unsubscribed because I find everything this month very disappointing. The brands, the products, the packaging... none of it is particularly exciting or interesting to me, sadly.


Yikes... I just followed your lead and unsubscribed. I might reactivate my account after this month, but the only thing I might like from the April box is the lipstick. Everything else is totally useless for me.


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 1, 2016)

I unsubbed too, I love Boxycharm and some months are awesome but I hope May is better then April. The only item from this month I'm remotely interested in is the Ofra lipstick but I could just as well order that from Ofra.


----------



## Alix26 (Apr 10, 2016)

Just a heads up to all subscribers, Boxy currently has a *50% off* promotion going in their Charms shop for the month of April.

I didn't care for this month's box but I'll re-subscribe just so that I can redeem my points and then unsub once more as this is a pretty good deal. There isn't much that I want in the store but the Revealed 3 palette and the Model Co. cheek &amp; lip tint are calling me.


----------



## raindrop (Apr 13, 2016)

Alix26 said:


> Just a heads up to all subscribers, Boxy currently has a *50% off* promotion going in their Charms shop for the month of April.


Where do you see this?  I didn't get any notification, and when I log in there is no discount shown.  Is there a code or something?


----------



## Alix26 (Apr 15, 2016)

I got an email. Just type in 50offshop in the promo code section during checkout and you'll see your total adjusted.


----------



## sweetietaa (Apr 16, 2016)

just got my box today.  I got the Ofra lip in Pasadena.  It is nice.  I love the eye shadow in brown hypnotic.  Its so pretty.  The purlisse lip balm is also nice.  Haven't tried the Blinc primer yet.  The hand creme is ok.


----------



## sweetietaa (Apr 16, 2016)

I actually loved my box this month.  I know some people didn't, but I think we got a lot of useful products.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Apr 16, 2016)

I love this box as well. The shadow is gorgeous, and I got the Ofra in Pasadena as well. It's a nice nude, but I swear I have a NYX soft matte lip cream in a very similar shade. I love Purlisse anything. The lotion is amazing. I love thicker hand creams and this one is great! The Blinc primer is really cool. I used the outer curve to coat my lashes and the inner curve to separate them and my lashes looked amazing. I didn't use any mascara. It's definitely black and didn't flake or anything.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Apr 16, 2016)

I got my box today and I like it a lot more now that I have it in person. I also got the Pasadena lippie and I really like the color. It's a really pretty soft brown nude color. I actually really like everything in the box except for the eyeshadow and that's just because I have gotten that product multiple times before.


----------



## Alix26 (May 1, 2016)

Saw this on their FB page yesterday:



> BOXYCHARM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesn't sound convincing as far as supplies go. I unsubbed so I don't want to take the risk to resub and then miss out.


----------



## littlemissnurse (May 1, 2016)

I wonder what the MUG product is? I'm dying to see the spoiler. I just hope this doesn't turn into a situation like the Allure box is having now.


----------



## Queennie (May 2, 2016)

On MSA the spoiler was announced to be a blush (in the compact as well which is nice)! Not sure if this is there current blush (which I have heard good things about) or the new one I heard about them formulating. Can't wait!


----------



## jenny1973 (May 2, 2016)

Full spoilers up on MSA for BoxyCharm!


----------



## sweetietaa (May 2, 2016)

what is MSA?


----------



## Geek2 (May 2, 2016)

sweetietaa said:


> what is MSA?


it's a blog called my subscription addiction


----------



## littlemissnurse (May 3, 2016)

I am excited to get the MUG blush, but I just hope I get a color that will work with my skin tone. This box isn't overly exciting me, but I will use the blush, lip liner, and brow gel.


----------



## Alix26 (May 3, 2016)

Boxycharm has become boring to me. I wanted to love this month but I don't.

Will stay unsubbed for now.


----------



## zillionthwriter (May 3, 2016)

Even though I unsubbed, I still got an email today with the spoiler for a Makeup Geek blush. I prefer cream blushes, so I'll wait to see what else the box includes before subscribing again.


----------



## littlemissnurse (May 4, 2016)

Alix26 said:


> Boxycharm has become boring to me. I wanted to love this month but I don't.
> 
> Will stay unsubbed for now.


I'm getting bored as well. For a couple of months there the boxes were amazing and now I have high expectations lol I will stayed subbed for now though and see what happens


----------



## Queennie (May 17, 2016)

Got my box today (a little bit later than usual for some reason) and thought I wouldn't like it, but was pleasantly surprised! Here is a little break down:

Makeup Geek Blush in XOXO - $15 - Favorite item in the box! First I am just so happy every time I see a Makeup Geek product in a subscription box. I think that it is a brand that does not get a lot of love in subscription boxes, and I love how great her products have become. The packaging first of all is so cute! The outer box has a rose gold foil, and the compact itself is so pretty! The compact is a rose gold gunmetal type color, nice weight, magnetized lid, nice logo, and fantastic mirror. Not sure if this is the new blushes she was creating (not even sure if those are released or if these are them, going to have to look into that) but the blush is very nice. The shade XOXO is a beautiful coral with creamy texture. I am very impressed by this, can't wait to try it out! (oh man sorry that was so long, got carried away there  )

The Brow Gal Clear Brow Gel - $20 - Have too many eyebrow gels at the moment so I might swap this and don't want to open it, but the packaging looks cute

Catherine Malandrine Romance de Provence Deluxe Mini Sprayer 10ml - $20 (not sure if this is the price for a fuller size, but that is what is listed on the card that came in the box) - Not sure if it was from Boxycharm but I just got a fragrance by this line as well recently. This one smells a lot nicer to me though! The other fragrance didn't last well on me, but I am hoping this one will

Starlooks Luxe Lip Liner in Charmed - $19.50 - Looks like this lip pencil was made special for Boxycharm with the packaging and color name, is very cute! Like how it is a retractable twist up pencil. Shade seems creamy and budge proof (for swatch), but while outside packaging seems more neutral and deeper, shade is actually brighter and more vivid. I am not usually one for lip pencils, but this seems like a nice shade

Ella + Mila Nail Polish in Pistache - $10.50 - This is a light pistachio color, formula seems nice. Packaging is cute with the little elephant (I pay way too much attention to the packaging I know). Seems nice for spring!

PUR Double Ego - Duo Ended Eyeliner in Tasmania - $21 - I don't see PUR in subscription boxes that much, like the surprise! This eyeliner is one side liquid eyeliner, one side pencil. I hardly wear eyeliner so I am not going to open this, but I think it was a good eyeliner than the usual black kohl liner that is mostly sent out

I really like the box this month! I wasn't too sure about it before it arrived, but I actually am pleasantly surprised. I am always impressed by how they get such an amazing value to the boxes

Does anyone else still subscribe to Boxycharm? How did you guys feel about the box this month?


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (May 18, 2016)

Queennie said:


> Does anyone else still subscribe to Boxycharm? How did you guys feel about the box this month?


I still subscribe! I haven't gotten my box yet BUT I'm not sure about the eyebrow gel or lip liner as I almost never use the latter and have never tried the former. The nail polish is my power color, that minty/pale green is life for me. I saw pictures and it seems like everyone is getting different eyeliner duo colors and I'm hoping for a purple or black or brown version. The perfume, I like the other one we got a month or two back from Boxy and I hope this one is just as good. And the blush, I'm finally getting into using blushes but I really want the darker/purpley shade of the choices as I don't have a shade like that and I love experimenting with my colors.


----------



## zillionthwriter (May 21, 2016)

I really like the May box so I re-subbed. The only thing I don't like is the perfume. I HATE perfumes and this is the third one in the few months I've had this service that I see them sending perfumes out! 

Anyway I hope I get the May box because apparently the Makeup Geek blushes in this box haven't been released yet, so the people getting it in this box are getting it earlier than everyone else.


----------



## Geek2 (May 21, 2016)

ooh the makeup geek blush sounds great! So excited for you all who are getting this. I'd love to sub but just can't add one more thing.


----------



## somabis1 (May 24, 2016)

Boxy June 2016 Spoilers...sort of

1. A translucent Powder

2. Looks like Highlighter

3. Girlactik Eye liner .... $20

3 out of 5 products in the box...


----------



## Saiza (May 24, 2016)

I'm tempted to sign back up just for the powder lol. I canceled months ago and haven't missed it, but all I ever wanted in a sub box were powder, bb cream, foundations, concealers, I know they're too color specific.


----------



## Queennie (May 24, 2016)

Hoping that since we are getting the brand Girlactik for June that we will get one of their highlighters in the future, have always wanted to try those


----------



## zillionthwriter (Jun 3, 2016)

Full spoilers on MSA. This is a great box in my opinion.


Cougar Beauty Face and Body Shimmer
Farmacy Hydrating Coconut Gel Mask Medley (3 Pack)
Girlactik beauty precise eyeliner marker
LVX Nail Lacquer 
OFRA Cosmetics Oil Control Pressed Powder (Value $39.95)


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 6, 2016)

I resubbed when I saw that they're send the Ofra powder, and I love that Girlactik liner! Can't wait!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 16, 2016)

Just got my box, it's pretty awesome, although my nail polish is in a baby blue which is my least fave color. I'm so stupidly excited for the 3 pack of Farmacy face masks, been dying to try them!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jun 16, 2016)

I received mine today and I love the polish! It dried very quickly for me. I'm excited to try the powders and masks, and I'm sure the liner will make it into my rotation as I was needing a new liquid one.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 17, 2016)

I've been seriously considering switching to this one from Glossybox. Seems like a good box.


----------



## somabis1 (Jun 21, 2016)

July 2016 first spoiler....6 eyeshadow shades from OFRA. 

My guess...Ipalette mini or pans


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jun 22, 2016)

The second spoiler is an Ofra pro magnetic palette


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 25, 2016)

I ordered a second June box because I really like the face masks.


----------



## Alix26 (Jul 3, 2016)

FULL SPOILERS:

OFRA Magentic palette and 6 eyeshadows

Mally Waterproof Eyeliner

PYT Argan Oil Hair Treatment

Noya Lipgloss


----------



## zillionthwriter (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm really happy with this month's box, and last month was AMAZING. After a few pretty crappy months, it looks like Boxycharm is getting their touch back.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jul 12, 2016)

Once again I'm out of town (out of the country in fact) the week all my boxes are being delivered. Can't want to get home and open them all up!!


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 20, 2016)

Got my box today and was happy to get the pink Mally eyeshadow brush, I was not looking forward to the Icy Blue liner or the green brush. The PYT smells amazing to me, its got a kind of 'clean' scent to it, I just wish it wasn't so expensive especially if it works wonders in my hair. The palette is definitely my favorite item, I just find it hard to believe that the price is $59. The eyeshadows are all really pigmented and its the perfect size, I have 4 zpalettes and while I love them, 3 of them are too bulky and 1 of them is almost in tatters because I use it all the time. I'm almost tempted to buy another box just to get another palette so I can have a back up. I love this subscription!


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 20, 2016)

mirandamanda said:


> Got my box today and was happy to get the pink Mally eyeshadow brush, I was not looking forward to the Icy Blue liner or the green brush. The PYT smells amazing to me, its got a kind of 'clean' scent to it, I just wish it wasn't so expensive especially if it works wonders in my hair. The palette is definitely my favorite item, I just find it hard to believe that the price is $59. The eyeshadows are all really pigmented and its the perfect size, I have 4 zpalettes and while I love them, 3 of them are too bulky and 1 of them is almost in tatters because I use it all the time. I'm almost tempted to buy another box just to get another palette so I can have a back up. I love this subscription!


I was so relieved to get the shadow brush, there's no way I could pull off that ice blue eyeliner! The brush isn't the best quality, but I'll still get plenty of use from it. I really needed a z palette and this one is a fantastic size! I used the eyeshadow today and found the colors to be flattering and pigmented.

Boxycharm is a great value. Even though I like Ofra, it would be refreshing to see a bit more variety of brands. It almost makes me wonder if Ofra owns Boxycharm. I haven't opened the hair oil yet, but I can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 25, 2016)

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/07/boxycharm-august-2016.html


----------



## zillionthwriter (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh wow, that spoiler is awesome! Boxy has really been impressing me lately.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 31, 2016)

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/07/boxycharm-august-2016-full-spoilers.html

August full spoilers


----------



## zillionthwriter (Aug 8, 2016)

First September (they are REALLY early) spoiler:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/08/boxycharm-september-2016-spoiler.html

It looks like a nice palette, but the colors are too similar to the ones in the OFRA palette they sent us in the July box, so I'll probably sell this one.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 8, 2016)

Has anyone tried out the Noya lip gloss that was sent out recently? I used it today and actually really loved it, the color while it looks purple in the tube was more of a rose shade on my lips. I hope that we can try some more of their products in future boxes


----------



## jolibean (Aug 16, 2016)

zillionthwriter said:


> First September (they are REALLY early) spoiler:
> 
> http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/08/boxycharm-september-2016-spoiler.html
> 
> It looks like a nice palette, but the colors are too similar to the ones in the OFRA palette they sent us in the July box, so I'll probably sell this one.


I usually end up giving away any eyeshadow palettes that come in these boxes. Some of them are nice enough or have good colors, but I find I already have similar palettes from higher end brands that are easier to work with. So I'm not going to make the effort to make a coastal scents neutral palette work, when I already have the Urban Decay version. Now if they sent, say, a brights palette, I'd be more inclined to keep that since i don't buy expensive shadows in those shades as much because I don't use them as often. So it would be worth having them around to play with, even if the pigmentation wasn't as good.

This makes me sounds like such a snob. Really, I prefer when they send full size single products because they tend to be higher quality overall. Guess I'm spoiled that way.


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 17, 2016)

So is everyone getting the same shade of lipgloss this month? Oh wait its a liquid lipstick, a bright red one. I can't wear that shade but my sister can. The winners for this month for me are the coastal scents mini bronzer palette and brush and possibly the mascara. I don't really like serums, and eyeshadow sticks never get used, I have too many palettes to get through right now. But wait, we're getting another palette next month too... and yes those colors definitely look like the Ofra ones, I wish they would send us more singles to put in the palette they sent us.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Aug 17, 2016)

I love eyeshadow. The more palettes in my collection, the better! As long as I'm not getting bright yellows and oranges, I'm okay. The liquid lipstick dried down super matte on my lips, which it didn't do on my hand. I loooove it. The coastal scents is super pigmented but I like it a lot. I haven't tried the mascara yet because I have a million mascaras, and I'm always hesitant to use eyeshadow sticks simply because I'm scared of them looking weird on me? The serum, I like a lot, which is weird for me. I don't generally gravitate toward serums but I'm obsessed with the scent of this one and I like the way it sinks into my skin.


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 18, 2016)

I love eyeshadow too but I've had a tough couple of palettes that just won't work on me (the Miss Fabulous Ulta palette-not that ulta eyeshadows are top of the line to begin with- and the kvd shade and light palette-the colors just blend into my lids and disappear), maybe I need new brushes and primer, I don't know. My box is supposed to be here later today but I'm travelling so I have to wait until tomorrow to play with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Aug 18, 2016)

mirandamanda said:


> I love eyeshadow too but I've had a tough couple of palettes that just won't work on me (the Miss Fabulous Ulta palette-not that ulta eyeshadows are top of the line to begin with- and the kvd shade and light palette-the colors just blend into my lids and disappear), maybe I need new brushes and primer, I don't know. My box is supposed to be here later today but I'm travelling so I have to wait until tomorrow to play with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The shade and light one disappears on you? I have the palette too and it's SO pigmented for me. I've heard of some people getting a bad palette though. I love the KVD shadows. I have luxie brushes and use smashbox's eye primer for my shadows.


----------



## inimitable_d (Aug 19, 2016)

I love the mini palette and the eyeshadow stick.  I'm on the fence about the liquid lipstick, because the color is so bright and I already have a few bold reds.  I put the serum and mascara up for swap because I already have so much of both.


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 20, 2016)

KrissyMichelle said:


> The shade and light one disappears on you? I have the palette too and it's SO pigmented for me. I've heard of some people getting a bad palette though. I love the KVD shadows. I have luxie brushes and use smashbox's eye primer for my shadows.


Yup, there's about 6 shades that blend away but then I've heard that the kat von d brush works with them a lot better than any other brush so I'm gonna get that brush and give the palette another shot. It swatched so beautifully in-store but when I brought it home, it was a little disappointing. I didn't even set out to buy that particular palette, I just heard that it paired great with the Serpentina palette (I still have to try that pairing out too). I use Sigma brushes and they usually work for everything, I think the cheapie Ulta brand matte nude eye primer might be behind all that. I do have a smashbox tube so I'll try that one out.

And back on-topic, I didn't get the eyeshadow stick in my box, I got the lip liner in plum perfection instead. Totally fine because I'm not going to use that either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the face serum does smell nice, I pumped it onto my hand and it just soaked right in. I love the brush and coastal scents palette, I've been needing a new contour palette and this one has a really pretty highlighter in it so that's a plus. I also got the Amplimascara but I've got three tubes already in use so I'm going to be saving that one for later. Still not regretting cancelling Ipsy for this one.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 4, 2016)

Here is a spoiler for the September Boxycharm from their IG



Spoiler


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 6, 2016)

Do they post all the spoilers?  Can't decide on this box.


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 25, 2016)

Yes, everyone gets the palette, the hairgurt (strawberry hair mask) and the hikari liner in raven and a liplure in one of three colors (might be more) and also one of these three: a Butter London lip crayon, Butter London polish or a Vasanti foundation brush. 

I wasn't feeling the spoilers so I didn't get a box this month. I have a Hikari liner from Ipsy and that pencil is not impressive at all, it was hard and barely pigmented. I see a lot of subbies on Instagram posted their box with the Butter London polish and thats the one thing I was wanting, but boxycharm will probably send me the Vasanti foundation brush if I resubbed this late in the month. Oh and that palette was calling for me too.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Sep 25, 2016)

The palette is GORGEOUS. Super pigmented and pretty, especially the shimmers. I love it almost as much as my MUG shadows. I also got the polish. I did two coats of just the polish by itself and it's still holding up after 4 days of work as a retail worker. I'm excited to try the hair mask and need to test out the lip lure (I'm just a chicken when it comes to glossy stuff because they bleed around my lips despite liner), and the liner, to me, is just a basic liner.


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 25, 2016)

See now I'm gonna have to get the box now LOL! I love palettes and I have seen swatches so yup, I'm going to have to resub.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Sep 26, 2016)

mirandamanda said:


> See now I'm gonna have to get the box now LOL! I love palettes and I have seen swatches so yup, I'm going to have to resub.


Totally worth it when you remember they charge almost $50 alone for the palette! I definitely have shadows like it, but the copper in the middle is amazing! And the black is super black. I love all of the colors but those specific two were the ones I was drawn to most, obviously to make an awesome smokey pumpkin-esque eye!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Sep 29, 2016)

Update on hair mask: It's like a deep conditioner, really. But my hair smells like strawberry and banana and I think it's amazing for that alone.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Oct 1, 2016)

The theme for October is "Boxy Bazaar". I think it's pretty cool it's circus themed!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Oct 2, 2016)

It always seems like nobody on here really receives Boxycharm, but I like trying to keep it updated! They posted a video on facebook with a spoiler for a Luxie Brush set. Three blending brushes. I'm so flippin' excited! I loooove luxie.


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 2, 2016)

I get this box intermittently.  I wait for the reveal to see what is in the box.


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 15, 2016)

On instagram they said that they ship out in batches and that everyone in this first batch got the temptu, so it sounds like the other three products (the Ofra highlighter, cargo bronzer and cargo blush) will be included in later batches. Makes me wish I had waited to sub but I pulled out the temptu highlighter I got from Ipsy a while ago and its actually a pretty subtle product so I'm hoping the bronzer is a bit like that. Did anyone see the sneak peek of the palette we're getting next month? I'm not sure of the brand but its a 9 pan palette like last months but the colors are different, there's an almost purple shade and a really pretty matte taupe shade. Speaking of last months' I'm still waiting for mine :/


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 15, 2016)

A lot of people were complaining about receiving palettes in the same color families and were wanting a palette in purples. I resubbed back in August so I did not get the Ofra palette. I will say that the one they sent in September is very pigmented so use a gentle hand when applying. I guess I will stay on til next month.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Oct 15, 2016)

mirandamanda said:


> On instagram they said that they ship out in batches and that everyone in this first batch got the temptu, so it sounds like the other three products (the Ofra highlighter, cargo bronzer and cargo blush) will be included in later batches. Makes me wish I had waited to sub but I pulled out the temptu highlighter I got from Ipsy a while ago and its actually a pretty subtle product so I'm hoping the bronzer is a bit like that. Did anyone see the sneak peek of the palette we're getting next month? I'm not sure of the brand but its a 9 pan palette like last months but the colors are different, there's an almost purple shade and a really pretty matte taupe shade. Speaking of last months' I'm still waiting for mine :/


The palette for next month is the same brand as the palette from last month, so I have high hopes for it!


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 16, 2016)

Yeah I just saw their Instagram story with the palette, it looks soo nice. Plus I just received shipping info for my September box, can't wait to get it. crossing my fingers for the butter london polish too but my main focus is that palette lol


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Oct 18, 2016)

I got the Temptu and instead of the Starlooks that I was looking forward to simply because it was a liquid lipstick, I got a Japonesque lip laquer. I hate glosses so much. I do have an airbrush makeup system but it uses water based makeup, not silicone (It's not good for the airbrush to switch back and forth). The shadows, brushes, and hair stuff is all I'll use, but it still seems worth it to me.


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 18, 2016)

I haven't gotten Boxycharm in a bit but I do like that upcoming palette for November.  Thinking of subbing again.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 27, 2016)

I've never got boxycharm before but people are going bonkers for it on facebook. I'm thinking about getting the October box.


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 27, 2016)

I recommend it, I dropped Ipsy for it and haven't been tempted to switch back. I mean, with Boxycharm there's less variation which means less box envy and also pretty much everything is full size. Although this month some lucky subscribers were spared the Temptu bronzer and got Cargo bronzers and blush or an Ofra highlighter instead. I saw a picture on instagram and her box had the Ofra and a Cargo bronzer, I wish I got that box instead. But every month I'm pretty much happy with everything, even the hair and skin products.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Oct 28, 2016)

I've dropped my ipsy and glossybox and I'm keeping Boxy. Definitely worth it to me too. Boxycharm is my favorite.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 1, 2016)

@@Reija would it make sense to have a separate thread for Boxy so we can separate into months?  Or no?


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sure @@Krystyn Lowe! Whatever you all think is easier for finding info works for me. We can do separate monthly threads.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 1, 2016)

I just created a forum for Boxycharm and I'm going to move this thread over to the new Boxycharm forum. We can then create monthly threads in there.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 2, 2016)

Ha thanks Reija, it just appeals to my sense of order!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Makes more sense! I was just leaving things the way they had been but more than happy to make changes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Whatever is best for the community I'm good with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 2, 2016)

Personally, I liked this ONE Boxycharm thread, it makes it much easier for me to just plop over here and read through the pages one after the next rather than click through threads. But thats just my opinion and there's like maybe 5 of us who do post in here 'almost' regularly.


----------

